# Looking for TTC buddies after MC



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey all, 

Me and hubby were trying for 2 years for baby number 2, I got a bfp on 24th dec but sadly started bleeding on Jan 2nd which lasted 2 weeks! I just had a ERPC yesterday and am eager to start again as soon as I ovulate as I've heard some great stories about people falling pregnant straight after. My fist born is 3 years old and I am really wanting a side kick for him. 

Did anyone have the surgery and felt they were ready and how long did it take for your tests to come back negative. I will test again in a week.. never have I ever wished for a negative test lol. Life does throw some curveballs!


----------



## imready4it

I had a D&C on 11.14 at 10w and it took approximately 5 weeks to test negative. It was very frustrating to say the least. I am currently in my first regular cycle after AF arrived approximately 6 weeks after surgery. Im due for AF on Tuesday but am hoping for a miracle BFP!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey girly, so sorry to hear about your loss. I can understand the frustration of wanting to be preg straight after.. I want to be preg again so I don't have to deal with the what ifs in my head... did you know when you ovulated after mc? Are you getting signs of AF?


----------



## flou

Hey ladies sorry for your losses :hugs: I had 2 miscarriages before DS (who will be 3 in March), decided to ttc number 2, caught straight away but miscarried at 6 weeks. I decided to take a break for a few months and we are just about to start month 4 ttc for rainbow number 2. I hope you all catch again soon with sticky ones!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

flou said:


> Hey ladies sorry for your losses :hugs: I had 2 miscarriages before DS (who will be 3 in March), decided to ttc number 2, caught straight away but miscarried at 6 weeks. I decided to take a break for a few months and we are just about to start month 4 ttc for rainbow number 2. I hope you all catch again soon with sticky ones!

Hey flou sorry about your mc's.. do they know what's causing it? My son was 3 in December and it took us 3 years to conceive him. I hate the longer waiting times more than anything!


----------



## imready4it

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Hey girly, so sorry to hear about your loss. I can understand the frustration of wanting to be preg straight after.. I want to be preg again so I don't have to deal with the what ifs in my head... did you know when you ovulated after mc? Are you getting signs of AF?

My main reason for wanting to be pregnant again is because I will be 40 in May. I feel my biological clock is ticking very fast. I tracked my cm and believe I know when I Oed. I dont really feel like AF is on her way but who knows?!?! Ive been having lightning crotch pains for the past two days and one day last week. My CM has not dried up either and its usually nonexistent right before AF. However, im not real sure how my body is supposed to behave after everything that has happened. I took a hPt yesterday at what I believe was 12dpo according to my app but it was a bfn. I took one on 10DPO and I thought I saw a vvvfl. I thought the subsequent test would definitely pick up a line but it didnt.


----------



## flou

PeanutWhereRU said:


> flou said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies sorry for your losses :hugs: I had 2 miscarriages before DS (who will be 3 in March), decided to ttc number 2, caught straight away but miscarried at 6 weeks. I decided to take a break for a few months and we are just about to start month 4 ttc for rainbow number 2. I hope you all catch again soon with sticky ones!
> 
> Hey flou sorry about your mc's.. do they know what's causing it? My son was 3 in December and it took us 3 years to conceive him. I hate the longer waiting times more than anything!Click to expand...

They wont test me as my three losses have not been consecutive. They just put it down to bad luck. However I wonder if I have a clotting issue as I had pre eclampsia at the end of my pregnancy with DS. Apparently there is a link between that and the same clotting issue that can cause mc's. But then again it could be just bad luck. I'm just hoping my DS wasn't a fluke and I get another. I know what you mean about the waiting. We ttc for 19 months before we got our first bfp. And in total from deciding to ttc until I had DS in my arms took 4 years. Lets hope it doesn't take as long this time round!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

imready4it said:


> I had a D&C on 11.14 at 10w and it took approximately 5 weeks to test negative. It was very frustrating to say the least. I am currently in my first regular cycle after AF arrived approximately 6 weeks after surgery. Im due for AF on Tuesday but am hoping for a miracle BFP!

Hey girly fingers crossed for you. When are you testing? Was your AF normal after the mc? I am not sure what to expect as I've read so many different things..


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

flou said:


> PeanutWhereRU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flou said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies sorry for your losses :hugs: I had 2 miscarriages before DS (who will be 3 in March), decided to ttc number 2, caught straight away but miscarried at 6 weeks. I decided to take a break for a few months and we are just about to start month 4 ttc for rainbow number 2. I hope you all catch again soon with sticky ones!
> 
> Hey flou sorry about your mc's.. do they know what's causing it? My son was 3 in December and it took us 3 years to conceive him. I hate the longer waiting times more than anything!Click to expand...
> 
> They wont test me as my three losses have not been consecutive. They just put it down to bad luck. However I wonder if I have a clotting issue as I had pre eclampsia at the end of my pregnancy with DS. Apparently there is a link between that and the same clotting issue that can cause mc's. But then again it could be just bad luck. I'm just hoping my DS wasn't a fluke and I get another. I know what you mean about the waiting. We ttc for 19 months before we got our first bfp. And in total from deciding to ttc until I had DS in my arms took 4 years. Lets hope it doesn't take as long this time round!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you hun, where are you in this cycle? I'm just so lost with my positioning it's frustrating me more. Hubby is in the states for work so no bd for a week, I just hope I don't ovulate this week before he comes home!!

I used the moon cup method last month for the first time and got pg so I'm going to try that again for sure!


----------



## imready4it

I tested this morning...BFN. I think Im out...AF due tomorrow according to app. Whats the moon cup method???


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Aww I'm sorry hun big hugs. I know how much of a heartbreak it is seeing that negative! Funny thing whenever I POAS I get AF within the same day lol no idea why!!!

Have a look online for softcups/mooncup it's a type of silicone cup you put up your lady bits to catch AF.. I bought one as I'm very sensitive down there and hate wearing plastic pads and tampons. Basically you can insert the cup after BD aswell so it all stays up there.. I tried it last month and when I woke up in the morning the cup was pretty much empty so I knew everything made it's way up! I read a lot of people tried it for the first time and got pg so I was like why not give it a go lol 

Have you guys tried anything different?


----------



## flou

Ive heard positive things about the moon cup method but ive never tried it. Sounds like it could be worth a try.

AF started yesterday so right at the start of a new cycle. Im feeling more relaxed about ttc for baby number 2 than I did for number 1. But maybe I just don't have as much time to think about it with a toddler and working full time.

Sorry for the bfn imready. I hope you catch soon!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Flou I would recommend it! Won't harm to change things up. I know what you mean about to busy. My D'S is 3 and I couldn't even rest for MC lol Fx for you this cycle. I have a good feeling about it xx

I think my body is playing tricks on me! On one hand I think I am ovulating as boobs are starting to hurt and on the other my pregnancy test is still showing a faint line.. I can't be ovulating right. I have read online opk will test pos if you still have hg in your system??

Blah.. I think I'm just going to stop reading other stories and bd lol Google can drive you insane!!


----------



## imready4it

No sign of AF yet today...it usually starts mid morning and now its nearly 7pm. No cramps or anything. Maybe I ovulated late???? Who knows?? I had a day last week of EWCM but figured it was an estrogen surge....maybe I did ovulate later than I thought...thats the thing that drives me bonkers after this whole MMC thing. Ive finally gotten to where Im not an emotional wreck everyday and I dont know if my body even knows what its doing anymore.&#128542;


----------



## imready4it

Ill have to check into the cup...thats interesting. Sorry about your AF Flou. Hopefully your next cycl will be the one. FXed!!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

No news is good news imready!! When are you testing??


----------



## imready4it

Going to grab a FRER today...AF still a no show as of noon. CD 30 now.


----------



## flou

Good luck imready with testing. Hopefully its a bfp! FX!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

imready4it said:


> Going to grab a FRER today...AF still a no show as of noon. CD 30 now.

Eeeeekkkkk!! Waiting patiently for the outcome. Fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## imready4it

BFN. Took a FRER when I got home from work this evening. Still no sign of AF. Either it is simple late because my cycles are going to be hard to predict after MC or perhaps I Oed last week when I had the EWCM. If AF stays away Ill wait till Friday morning to test again.


----------



## imready4it

AF came with a vengeance tonight. Cramping all down my legs....never have had this kind of cramps before. Why must we suffer from our loss and have to be in so much mental and physical pain so many days, weeks, and months later??&#128546;


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Omg girl!! I am soooo sorry you are feeling like this!! That pain doesn't sound good at all. I remember having that a few months ago and having the heaviest AF with a bladder infection. I literally wanted to die!

I tell my husband my body is only great once a week per month and that just after AF finishes. After that it goes downhill and I feel like crap for the rest of the month! 

I hope you ladies get your bfp very soon .. I can image how hard it is waiting so long after mc it's the what if's that hurt x


----------



## imready4it

Yes, waiting is horrible. I really would like to be pregnant by my previous due date this June. CD 1 again is nearly unbearable. Getting pregnant the first time was so easy and I fear it wont be this time. I told DH we are going to have to BD every other day as soon as AF is done to try to catch this cycle....he didnt seem too upset&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Lmao imready I told hubby the same!!! Try the cup for sure girl x


----------



## imready4it

Yes, I nearly forgot about the cup...Ill have to check it out some more tomorrow. Ill have plenty of time at my daughters swim meet&#127946;&#127995;*&#9792;&#65039;&#127946;&#127995;*&#9792;&#65039;&#127946;&#127995;*&#9792;&#65039;&#127946;&#127995;*&#9792;&#65039;


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

How long after your mc did your preg tests show neg? Hubby is back tomorrow and hoping it will all be clear. Would be a week and half after the d&c.. i am suffering from extremely bad flatulence.. I don't know if O is coming or AF! I'm also getting very sharp stabbing pains in my boobs randomly. I have no idea what's going on with my body!!


----------



## flou

Imready sorry for the painful AF. It always seems like extra pain when your ttc.

Peanut you could be about to O. I find i get windy around that time! Its so attractive!


----------



## imready4it

Peanut, it was at least 4weeks for me to get negatives on hPt but I believe everyone is different. It took forever for my pregnancy symptoms to go away. It was really quite sad watching everything slowly return to normal.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1024321&stc=1&d=1517172759Ok girls preg test is negative, ovulation nearing??
 



Attached Files:







20180128_205207.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 58


----------



## imready4it

Looks like you may be about to O. It is possible...my dr. said it was possible to O about 14 Days after D&C.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

If i tilt my phone I can see a smidge of a line on the preg test which could mark a line on the opk.. is it only me lol


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi Ladies mind if I join you?

I'm still getting bfp's nearly 6 weeks after my mc naturally at 10weeks. I had a scan a few weeks ago and everything had gone.

It looks like af started on Saturday too, had quite heavy bleeding over the weekend but still getting a light pink positive on 10miu/ml ic's. It's not a faint line but much lighter than. The control. So I'm a bit peed off cos I thought things were getting back to normal, so guess I just have to be a bit more patient and stop POAS!! Apparently it happens and some people can have 2 periods before it goes to bfn....weird!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey baby brain!! Sorry about the mc hun. I can't imagine how horrible it must have been! It's a good sign the rest is fading, If af came I would test in around 10 days time. I waited for a week and half before testing as it was so hard to see a line but no baby!


----------



## imready4it

I see the smidge line as well peanut. 

Welcome baby brain! Sorry you had a MC. It took me a while as well to get Bfn on the hPt. Are you going to try again immediately?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey ladies. I just went for My follow up consultation and the dr told me to start taking folic acid and aspirin. Apparently the aspirin reduces the risk of miscarriage?? Why was I not told this when trying for a baby first time??? So frustrating. Are any of you ladies taking it?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Imready......I honestly don't know. Having 2 mc in a row has really made me scared. With my mc in 2013 and the one in July last year, I gave myself a full cycle to make sure all was ok before ttc. 

I will avoid a February due date (I have 2 angel babies due in feb) dont want to go there. So I had been thinking if this af was ok Id try this month and next (nov/dec due dates) then leave it till June (march ddate) and onwards.

But Im so nervous and havent totally decided what Im doing. Bit messed up lol x

Interested in the aspirin though x


----------



## imready4it

Peanut, I havent been told about aspirin either....what is that all about?

Babybrain, I understand. My mind keeps messing with me as well. I totally understand about not wanting a due date in February. That would be very tough. I really want another but sometimes my mind goes to some crazy places...like am I sure I want to start over at 40???? But sometimes I feel like I really want it no matter what. If you had asked me a year ago I wouldve laughed and said there was no way I would ever start over. But I feel like it was put in my heart for a reason and sometimes we shouldnt question the what-its. Who knows????


----------



## BabyBrain80

imready4it, I totally get what you are saying. From ds2 being born right up until January last year I was never again. I'm lucky to have my boys, I worried about a mc and I worried about Group B Strep ( I had it with ds2 and labour was so fast I never got antibiotics, Ds2 tested positive but thankfully had been on IV antibiotics from just after birth for several days, so all ok.... But it still frightens me).

But last January something changed and I wasn't sure if it was the right thing to do and how I would cope with 3. But we did decide to give it a go as I figured if I was thinking about it chances are I'd regret not trying in years to come. I'm 38 this year so really don't what to wait much longer. Unfortunately we have been unlucky and I'm scared something is wrong or it's my age... but it's maybe just bad luck?

During this last mc I saw a heart beat and it really affected me, I was sure I didn't want to ttc again. No number 3 and it's been sooooooo hard. I've prepared for them and I have made a space for them in our lives. The longing is immense. I thought perhaps it would fade but when I saw the BFP last week I realised I wanted it to be a new pregnancy but in my heart I knew it must be left of hormones. My body is a bit slow. 

I will leave testing again for as long as I can. I don't know if this has been a proper af or not as still had a faint BFP on Monday after heavy bleeding. I passed a few bits of tissue (which I thought were lining) but I'm wondering if maybe a bit of retained pregnancy tissue that the scan missed? So I will try and wait till Monday or longer, and hopefully we are back to bfn. My ic's are very sensitive.

I do think if you are thinking of another child then you have to decide if you will regret not trying in the future? And I read something that said you will never regret them when they are here. I worry about space and money but we will manage :)
My friend was 39 when she had her 4th, my sil was also 39 when she had her 2nd. 

Sorry for long post lol, I'm a bleather!! Xx


----------



## flou

Hi babybrain. I am sorry for your loss. I get what you mean about regretting it later if you choose to not have another. After my last mc I seriously did think can I go through all of this again? Is DS enough? Im 37 this year so I have some time but not loads. If I had another they would be worth it and I know I would never regret them so I decided to continue to try for number 2. 

After my losses before DS a fertility specialist advised me about taking baby aspirin. He said if you were my wife thats what i would suggest. However, Im asthmatic and not really supposed to take aspirin but the doc said in those small doses and my well controlled asthma I should be ok. I brought some but didn't use it in the end and I still got DS. But I might consider trying if I manage to conceive again.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey ladies, you should never feel to old to want something.. you should always try and have no regret and I totally understand the can i cope with more.. I'm trying for my second but see my ds who is now 3 can talk, walk, pee and poop on his own and I think can I do this again lol I don't know how people have 10 odd kids.. hahaha but I know ds needs a partner in crime and I would love another but I think I'm out this month for sure. I'm pretty sure I o'd on Monday but we didn't bd we did it on Sunday and Tuesday.. I'm not even sure I don't feel the regular signs and my cm is just so dry.. Maybe I haven't o'd yet??

I literally am giving up hoping for a positive o strip as everything is so mucked up. I'll just wait for af and start the painful journey again :-( 

Regarding the aspirin a low dose thins the blood so it doesnt clot easier thus reducing the signs of miscarriage. She told me people have been doing it for years but then I also read that taking it beforehand interferes with implantation. I will take it once I get a bfp..


----------



## imready4it

Im going to completely go for it. Ive had a kind of peace fill me today...especially after your kind words and inspiration. I can do this...I know I can...


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks ladies, I really appreciate your support and glad I can speak to you all. 

Thats fantastic imready!!!! See once you make the descision its like a weight has been lifted. 

I was feeling better after speaking to my OH nearly 2 weeks ago, when I realised I wasnt silly for feeling the way I did and also ttc wasnt off the table. But its all back, uncertainty etc, due to this positive test. I so hope it goes away so I can move on soon.

Anyway, good luck!!


----------



## imready4it

I appreciate being able to talk to you ladies as well. I find it difficult speaking with women who havent been through this horrible ordeal. One of my best friends actually said, perhaps the time just wasnt right when I told her about the miscarriage. I was so hurt. I wanted to say, but you think the time was just right for your four children? 

Also, after going into a peaceful deep sleep last night I was awakened at 5:58 am by a phone call from a family member to inform me that one of the greatest men I had ever known, my uncle, had died suddenly from his rare cancer. My happiness was brought to an abrupt halt and my entire family is devastated. Once again fear and pain came crashing back...doubt and despair filling my mind.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Imready I'm so so sorry for your loss and at such a time in your life! We are always here if you need to talk xxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm so very sorry, we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1025125&stc=1&d=1517600067

Ladies I have been testing from 28/1 top is from 28th and today's is at the bottom.. is o coming now? I'm so so co fused I thought it already went.. it's been 2 weeks plus since the d&c...
 



Attached Files:







20180202_193345.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5


----------



## flou

Its definitley darker at the bottom peanut. I hope you catch the egg!

Imready I am so sorry about your uncle. Thinking of you and your family. I know what you mean about people saying stupid things. I put my MIL in her place after my first loss. She asked 4 weeks after i miscarried if I was "all better now". I told her I wasn't ill, I lost my baby. Some people who have never been through it find it really difficult to understand. Some struggle to understand that its grief.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just wanted to pop in and say hi (although I wish I wasn't). Recently lost a little bug at 6+6, found out at 8. I'm so impatient for things to get back to normal so we can try again. Not even a week since d&c and time is going so slow. 

What have you all done to keep your mind off things while you wait?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry for your loss Poppiebug :hugs:

I booked a holiday. I spent a week or so doing my homework, looking for lodges/caravans/houses to rent. Deciding on the best area to be based etc. Dragged it out to keep my head busy.....turned out quite an expensive distraction but it made me feel a bit better and something to look forward to. Going to a holiday lodge near whitby in yorkshire first week of July.

Last year I did crafty things as a distraction. Painting christmas elf doors and chairs in August lol. It gives your mind a chance to wander and can help you get things in order.

I hope your cycle gets back to normal for you very quickly. Im really struggling as I think I had a bit of retained tissue but since Ive had a big bleed and passed a few bits, Im hoping my hpt goes bfn soon. Its a nightmare, so frustrating xx


----------



## flou

:hugs: poppie. I am sorry for your loss. During my last loss I completely spoiled DS. I took him out and bought him some pressies and then we planned and did days out. It was kind of escapism whilst I processed what happened. For a while I think I went into denial. But I gave myself time to heal and I feel in a much better place. It gets to me when I think I should be in my third trimester but I just try to be thankful and grateful that I have a loving DH and a gorgeous DS. And I hope I am lucky again in the not to distant future to have a rainbow. FX! Hope we all get our rainbows soon!


----------



## imready4it

Thanks for all your kind words ladies. I really do appreciate them. 

Poppies I am so sorry for your loss. I cant give any advise about passing the time after your loss. I was consumed with it everyday. The days dragged by so slowly. I focused on hitting every milestone and trying again immediately. Its now been almost 3 months but feels like a lifetime. Im trying like heck this month to BD every other day to try to catch. Then things like the loss of my Uncle happens and Im trying to renew the optimism and peace that I had finally found again last week. After two days of traveling I cant wait to crawl into my DHs arms tonight and collapse.


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks so much everyone for your thoughts and experiences. I hope everyone gets their rainbow asap.

I'm off to the Dr this week as sort of a follow up from it all. I'm going to ask her to give me some bloods to see where hcg is at. The Obs that did my procedure said to follow up in 6 weeks, he sort of suggested just give the rooms a call, so I am thinking that so long as I don't have any issues with anything I might not actually see him. I am hoping that everything just gets back on track asap without issues. 

See how we go I guess.


----------



## AussieInUSA

This is my first post in a forum so I'm still kind of not sure completely how it all works, but I read a lot of your posts and felt like this might be a good one. I'm so sorry for all of your losses, no one deserves to go through what we have had to go through, and I would not wish it upon anyone. Seeing so many posts that I relate to helps, but I also have fears that I will just always feel like this - as so many of you have described.

I miscarried in October (7.5 weeks), 4 days after my best friend gave birth to a beautiful little girl. Me and hubs are TTC again but I feel so many things I never felt before. Now I'm unsure, I'm not confident, I'm worried about miscarrying again, I'm worried we waited too long, I'm 36 he's 41. I don't know if I will be able to handle it if we miscarry again. There's so many feelings I did not have before we lost our little Speck. I'm afraid I just won't ever have a baby and then that turns me down a path of more fear because I don't know what I will do if I'm not a mother. Getting pregnant I felt amazing, I felt so alive and vibrant and ALIVE! Like this is what I'm meant to be doing. Now I just feel so isolated in my fear and sadness and I don't know if just continuing to TTC is a good idea or if I should wait till I'm feeling better - but maybe I won't feel better until I get pregnant? I am functioning every day, mostly okay, but on the inside there's just this constant unsettledness, and a feeling like I don't know where I am anymore. 

I'm just feeling lost and alone, even though hubs is so amazing about everything, he wants to fix everything and make me feel better, but it doesn't work like that. So he then thinks he's doing something wrong and gets upset that I'm upset and it spirals from there. What are others experiences with partners trying to help you through? I'm just feeling very stuck and very much like I'm just floating in space with no direction. Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## flou

:hugs: Aussie. How you are feeling is perfectly normal. And don't give up hope that one day you will get your little one. Most women who experience a miscarriage go on to have a healthy pregnancy and baby. I had two losses before I finally got DS. And even though I wouldn't have wanted to go through losing those babies if I hadnt I probably wouldn't have had my gorgeous little boy. And I wouldn't change him for the world. He made all the heartache worthwhile. So thats why I ultimately carried on ttc after my third loss. I know how much it hurts to lose a baby but I also know that when I hopefully get my second rainbow they will be so worth it! After each loss DH has always wanted to "fix" the problem. I found talking openly and honestly with DH helped. But I had to choose my moment as if I spoke when I was particularly low I couldn't alway verbalise how I felt and this just frustrated DH. So I told him this and I would just get him to hug me. But do talk to your partner about your concerns and worries. Him trying to "fix" it is also him trying to process the grief. But give yourself time and to cry. It will get easier I promise!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi Aussie :flower:

I'm very sorry for your loss, I totally understand how you feel. I have this constant burning, unsettled feeling in my stomach and my head is a mess, thinking about my lost babies or if we should ttc again. At the moment it's just mostly frustration and worry over my hcg not dropping after my mc in Dec. it's holding me back.

There is no right answer if any of us should ttc again. I had a mc in July and I was sure it couldn't happen again....but it did. I think it's just bad luck though. There is no right time to ttc either. For some it helps to get right back on it again, the focus of trying helps. After 2 of my losses I got pregnant again within 2 cycles, one of those was successful with DS2. It really helped me being pregnant again, but I worried the entire pregnancy. Long gone is the oblivious first pregnancy bubble!!
I never thought I could cope with a mc, but here I am just after my 3rd. It doesn't get easier but it's not as scary from the point of view that you know you are strong enough to get through it and you know some of what to expect. 

Anyway, I'm not much help really. But I think I will regret not trying again while I have the chance, I'm 38 this summer so time to get on with it.

As for my OH, well he admits he doesn't really understand, he never went through it although he is sad. He's scared for me. He feels a bit useless. But all I need from him is being able to talk openly and not feel silly, to be able to cry when I need to and for him to allow me to take as long as I need to get over it (you know what I mean). 

So like I said, maybe not much help. But we are here if you need to talk xx


----------



## AussieInUSA

Thank you BabyBrain and flou - I don't know why but it helps to know I'm not alone - even though I know other women feel like this, there's something about having the immediate sharing of experience that helps. I'm planning to start seeing a counsellor in the next week or two, so hopefully that helps too. I never imagined this would be so hard, granted, I never imagined it would happen to me. My grandma apparently had multiple miscarriages between my mum and uncle, so that's part of why I'm scared it will happen again - I have no idea if that is a factor or not, but it's not fun to think about.

Thanks again - and both of your posts help - I wish I didn't need constant reassurance that it's normal, everything I'm feeling, but these feelings are just so new and I feel so different that it's hard to believe I'm going through it.

Much love and baby dust to all xxx :flower::flower:


----------



## imready4it

Aussie, many &#129303; to you!!! Everything you are feeling is normal but it definitely sucks to be in this place, believe me, I understand. My DH was very afraid to try again but has since agreed to TTC again. I think he was mostly afraid of watching me go through it and didnt want to experience that again. I think once he was convinced that I was ready again he became more open to trying again. He also worries that we are both getting too old but I dont think of either of us as too old. I actually feel like having a LO would bring a lot more life into our lives. Weve settled into our routines and I would love to shake things up with a sweet, new LO. I dont know if any of this helps but its what came to mind after reading your post. According to my app, I should O tomorrow so weve been BDing every other day and will BD tonight, tomorrow and hopefully on Wednesday. Afterwards, we will go back to every other day. Praying this is our month. Id love to have a November &#127752;!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Me too, there is something about a November baby that feels very positive to me. I dunno, its maybe silly.

:dust: hope you catch that egg imready x

Im getting ovulation/fertile symptoms and I had an almost positive opk today......but still got a faint bfp so not sure if its just the hcg the opk is picking up or there is actually a surge. Dont know if its possible to ovulate with hcg there, Ive read so many different things. 
My body is just trying to get back to normal I suppose. 
Need more patience!! :haha:


----------



## AussieInUSA

You know what I am finding really, idk, interesting? Being around babies makes me feel better. Being around pregnant women makes me miserable. It's like I feel like I'm supposed to have a baby - my body "gave birth", however early, and my mama instincts are off the charts. Yet I'm afraid of being pregnant again.

Everything else is so grey, it's hard to focus on anything and it's hard to make my brain engage in things that used to be really easy and second nature. I think that's what makes me feel so lost. I know that when it first happened, the feeling of total powerlessness was unbearable. I still think that plays a big part in why I feel how I feel - I have no control anyway so what's the point? I spent a long time before we got pregnant getting myself to a place where I was healthy and balanced (I had a ton of issues from past trauma and other health issues), and now I'm just wondering what was the point.

We're TTC but not getting too absorbed in the details - I think I feel at the moment like, if we do get pregnant in this limbo place then it will happen if it happens. If in a couple of months nothing happens then maybe we'll start getting more diligent. At the same time, every time I get my period I get really sad. I don't know what's right or wrong anymore.

Oh, and I just got to a meeting and someone announced that she's pregnant, same age as me, got married the same time, looks about 5 months which is what I would be now. Cue plummeting soul. :( 

I think I'm finding I just have to enjoy the good moments when I have them, and let myself go through the lows when they happen. Who knows? Sorry to be debbie downer, but today has been a real plateau peppered with a few really low moments.:cry:


----------



## imready4it

Aussie, dont forget that your hormones are all over the place. I think that has a lot to do with out emotional rollercoasters. When they level back out it will be easier...I promise. &#128536;


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey poppie and aussie welcome to the thread, so sorry for your losses xx

If i could say one thing.. you will get your highs and lows and moment where you will doubt yourself your body and the ability to go through another life change but you will soon realise that this is in fact part of life and loss. Yes another pregnancy is not garuntee but ladies we are still getting pregnant which is a massive thing!

I spent 2/3 years of my life thinking something was wrong with me and I'll never be able to have kids and now I look at my ds and hold onto him tight. Losses make is stronger and more appreciative in life and the ones we love it makes us better people. Let's focus on the positives and get our sticky jelly beans girlies  don't doubt what you all have already achieved in your lives xx


----------



## Poppiebug

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Hey poppie and aussie welcome to the thread, so sorry for your losses xx
> 
> If i could say one thing.. you will get your highs and lows and moment where you will doubt yourself your body and the ability to go through another life change but you will soon realise that this is in fact part of life and loss. Yes another pregnancy is not garuntee but ladies we are still getting pregnant which is a massive thing!
> 
> I spent 2/3 years of my life thinking something was wrong with me and I'll never be able to have kids and now I look at my ds and hold onto him tight. Losses make is stronger and more appreciative in life and the ones we love it makes us better people. Let's focus on the positives and get our sticky jelly beans girlies  don't doubt what you all have already achieved in your lives xx

This is so true. I am so blessed to have my boys and DH who has pretty much done everything for us the last few weeks. Although I am still sad (and will always have that "what if") I am getting through things and starting to be positive about the next step.


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm with you on the pregnant ladies.....can't even look at them! Babies, even newborns, I can cope with. It's hard. X


----------



## AussieInUSA

Thanks ladies. I&#8217;m trying to listen to what I need - more walks in nature. More time being kind to myself and not putting pressure on to feel good. Just taking each day as it comes will have to do for now. And reminding myself that &#8220;this too shall pass&#8221;, just maybe not for a long time. Let&#8217;s all get BFPs this month and have those November babies &#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56469;&#55358;&#56606;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## BabyBrain80

:hugs:


----------



## flou

Im the same with babies and pregnant ladies. Seeing babies just make me go all goey inside but pregnant ladies make me want to cry! Its weird. After my first loss my friend had only just given birth. Seeing her little one didn't bother me. But while I was off work recovering physically from my miscarriage, a girl from work announced she was pg. She was 6 weeks ahead of me and seeing her go through her pregnancy was so hard! The day after my last loss a friend of mine announced to me she was 5 months pregnant ( i know her from work, she had to keep it a secret and barely shows when she was pg) whilst also asking me if I was going to have another. I wanted to just bawl my eyes out. It wasn't my friends fault, she didn't know what I was going through. And I didn't want to spoil her hey im pg moment. So I didnt say anything about my loss and lied to her saying that me and DH weren't quite ready for number 2 yet. 

But really hoping for bfp this month. I think I ovulated yesterday. So FX we caught the egg. Im just trying to stay as relaxed as possible but its so difficult. Babydust to everyone!


----------



## imready4it

Flou, Im due for O today! Perhaps we can do our TWW together!&#128512; Im feeling optimistic this month but dont want to get overly confident.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Wishing you both lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## AussieInUSA

Decided I need some extra help so I've made an appointment with a counsellor. It's not until Feb 27, but it's better than nothing. A few days past OD and of course now I'm hyper aware of every possible symptom of anything possible - even though any symptoms probably won't show up for a week or more. Trying to remain calm and just find moments of "good" through each day. Last night I went to bed after thinking on the moments I had through the day that were "good" - only a few, but more than the day before. Hopefully tonight I can reflect on a day with a couple more "good" moments. 
I went to a park yesterday to just be in nature for a few minutes, and there was a huge flock of Canadian Geese just hanging around. In the middle of the flock was one single white goose. Maybe a little message from an angel? That was one of my good moments.

Fingers and toes crossed for everyone xoxoxo
:hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1025805&stc=1&d=1518036900Ladies... do you think I have o'd yet? I had my d&c on 17th Jan and had light bleeding until around the 24/25th Jan.. we couldn't bd due to hubby being away but have done it every other day since 28th.. I have no o symptoms only cramping for af.. my boobs usually hurt too but nothing so maybe I haven't o'd at all...?? I'm so confused right now.
 



Attached Files:







20180207_205428.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AussieInUSA

I'm personally not sure as I haven't really used the tests much, but from what I've read all over everyone is different. Some people ovulate right away and some take months. Sorry I'm not more helpful! Fingers crossed you're O'ing and all is moving forward! BD2U! x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Peanut.....from looking at those opks there isnt a test line thats as dark or darker than your control. So I would read it that maybe you haven't ovulated.
Have you done a hpt to make sure all hcg is gone? (Im getting mixed opks but think its cos theres hcg there and its picking it up.)
Are you testing about the same time each day? A good hold? And in the afternoon? Just checking :)

You may need to wait a bit longer. Its really unfair xxx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

That's brain and aussie.. I guess I'll be one of those that will take forever. I really wanted a 2018 baby.. It's my birthday today and my brother just had a baby!! I'm happy and jealous too.. I am annoyed for not getting a +o now. So done with it

Brain I'm testing same timeish everyday... I did a hpt and it came back negative. I tested today and it was much darker than yesterday's too...?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Aww Happy Birthday Peanut xx 
Yeah people having babies around us is such a mixture of emotions. Its normal to feel that way though x

Glad you have a negative hpt. Mine are still a bit faint, thats 7weeks since my mc. Its so frustraing when you just want to get on with things but your body is still sorting itself out. Im past feeling sad, now I want to scream and shout!!! 
Im not even going to look at an opk or ic till next wed (1 week after last tests) at the earliest. So fed up with it. Feel it might be better for my sanity to just wait till I get a proper af. Then my body is nice, clear and re-set. All ready to start ttc properly :) then I can date things better too. Its all just a mess at the mo.

I hope your cycle starts working properly soon, its upsetting and frustrating. Hopefully if its darker today that continues, got my fingers crossed x


----------



## AussieInUSA

BabyBrain80 said:


> Aww Happy Birthday Peanut xx
> Yeah people having babies around us is such a mixture of emotions. Its normal to feel that way though x

Completely agree. My youngest cousin just had a baby and my response was to burst into tears. My brother and me are the only ones among 16 of us cousins that havent had babies. Hes not trying yet but Ive wanted a baby for years. Then I found out a girl I work with is 22 weeks which is what I should be. This week has been really tough.

Just now I decided to take myself out for breakfast. Got to the cafe and theres two very pregnant waitresses , one is of course my waitress, and i got sat next to a family with a baby and a toddler. Trying to think of it as a sign for whats to come rather than be sad but its not easy. Hugs all round. xxxxx


----------



## imready4it

Ok girls....I need your help. Im not sure where I am in my cycle. My app believed I shouldve Oed this past Tuesday. However, Im not sure that I did. I always get EWCM around O time but this time I had it early in my cycle...like CD 7 and 8. Ever since then it has been watery. We DTD on CD 6,8, 11 and 13. I also checked my symptoms on my app that I had logged the following:

CD 13-very sensitive and sore nipples, watery CM
CD 14-same
CD 15-had to go pee in the middle of the night. Been having to go a lot during the day as well. Nips still sore. Watery CM. Very tired at work.
CD 16-same as previous day plus tender breasts and acne breakout on face, still waking to use bathroom.

Today is CD 17. 

What do yall think????


----------



## AussieInUSA

Imready4it you gots some symptoms alright. It's hard to know until you can test or until AF comes - FRUSTRATING!!! My cycle is still weird, I got my period pretty much straight away after MC, then I was earlier than normal on my 2nd period after MC then later than usual on my next. I don't really know if I'm even ovulating yet as I used to get mittelschmerz and now I don't think I do, just get generally crampy around ovulation time. 
The app I use is confused too! Have you been doing your BBT and O tests and all that? I haven't but I just ordered some stuff so I can be monitoring more closely and get a better idea of what my body is doing now post MC. ALL the waiting and maybes and symptoms that can be period or pregnant are so consuming aren't they? Hopeful for you that all the symptoms are for a rainbow!!! xxx


----------



## AussieInUSA

PeanutWhereRU said:


> That's brain and aussie.. I guess I'll be one of those that will take forever. I really wanted a 2018 baby..

Happy Birthday! I tried replying to this earlier but looks like it didn't go through.
I also really wanted a 2018 baby, I'm 37 in July and I'm getting nervous.
I was going to be due on June 7 - 2 days after my brother's birthday (secretly I was hoping baby would come on his birthday, cos it just felt like it would be special), 7 is my favorite number so I thought it was a sign of luck, and it would have been the start of my summer break (I teach at a university) so I would have had three months off with baby! Turned out all too good to be true.
I don't think I am PG this month and if we get PG next month it will be a December baby - which for us means my hubs and mother in law AND baby would all have December birthdays PLUS there would be Christmas! Would be crazy but at this point I just want a rainbow.

I hope you enjoy your birthday!!! xx

:dust:


----------



## imready4it

Im not using OPKs and havent been temping....Ive always been able to tell I was about to O because of EWCM and cramping on the side of O. All that may have changed now but I felt confident in the past. The month that I tested positive last year I Oed early in my cycle as well. It was never when my app predicted it. I saw the EWCM, BDed that night and caught my egg. I had Implantation cramps exactly 8 days later...tested that night and got a vvvvfl. Didnt test again till the day of my missed AF and it was a blaring BFP. No doubt about it. So maybe I do O early in my cycle. Who knows!!!&#129322;. If I did O early, Im going to start testing because I would be around 7-8DPO maybe. I have a long weekend with my kids sports so may test on Sunday or Monday morning if I can stand to wait.


----------



## AussieInUSA

Yeah you could test, I didn&#8217;t get a bfp until a couple of days after af was due so testing early didn&#8217;t work for me. Some women have success though. I&#8217;m just trying to figure out what my body is doing post mc. There&#8217;s pretty much nothing that&#8217;s the same, where before i was like you - able to tell exactly what was happening when. Fingers and toes crossed for you!!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck Imready! Got my fingers crossed x
My last pregnancy I got a faint bfp 2 days before af due, then it was quite clear on cd28.

My cycles have always been weird, hard to know whats going on when, could be anywhere between 14-34 days. (Still got pregnant easily enough first 3 times though...) 
Last year I did start to notice that I got quite nauseous around ovulation, that and the ewcm were my clues but I used opks too. 
After my mc last July the next few cycles were bang on 28 days which was not normal for me at all!! Its crazy how a mc can really change your cycles.

I feel so down at the moment and so angry too. Tomorrow the 11th, is my due date for the little one I lost in July. :cry:
Been trying to keep myself busy with a project for OH for valentines day but struggling a bit.

Anyway hugs all round, try and stay positive :) xx


----------



## imready4it

Thanks girls...I guess its just the dreaded waiting game now. Last night I had a dream of a baby. It was such a sweet dream. This morning I feel like I have a UTI starting. Last time I was pregnant I got a UTI the day after I tested positive. It really sucks since its Saturday and I cant get any meds till Monday from Dr. Maybe I can flush it out with plenty of water till then.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Loads of water and cranberry juice xx


----------



## flou

:hugs: babybrain should have been due dates are so difficult. I lost a baby in July as well and my due date is in just over a month and its already playing on my mind. Even though Ive come to terms with my loss it still gets to you. Even the losses I had 4 and 5 years ago still get to me on significant dates. Take care tomorrow. I will be thinking of you and your little one xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks Flou xxx


----------



## imready4it

Babybrain, just wanted you to know I am thinking of you today....


----------



## Poppiebug

I hope everyone is doing ok. xx

I am still waiting for things to get back to normal. Two weeks tomorrow since d&c. I took a hpt yesterday and it was a really faint line on a 25miu one. How hard is it reading a hpt and wanting that line to not be there when all you've wanted the months before was to see it?? My temps have lowered so that's good too so hoping AF comes in the next few weeks. Emotionally struggling a bit today, back to work and exercise class and it really killed me that our trainer is about 14 weeks pregnant (thankfully someone had told me about it last week, so it wasnt a surprise), but she was showing off her little bump, lots of pregnancy remarks about herself etc. She doesn't know about my situation as classes didnt run over christmas / january and I didn't go last week. I held it together for the class but lost it on the way home :cry: just too hard as she's only a few weeks ahead of where I would have been. I am going to stop going Monday nights now.


----------



## AussieInUSA

I&#8217;m so sorry, those situations are so unfair and cruel and hard. Go ahead and cry when you need to. I had to take more time off work eventually because its just so hard to function. Our bodies think they gave birth, no matter how early, it takes time for all that to right itself. Thinking of you and sending hugs xxxxx be kind to yourself xxxxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh Poppie :hugs: I'm so sorry and totally know how you feel xxx
As you might now I'm still getting positives on 10miu ic's.....almost 8weeks after my natural mc. I do think a bit was left over even though my scan was clear, hopefully it shifted at the last bleed 2 weeks ago. I hope you get that negative very soon and can move on. It's so hard to see it but so hard not being able to move on. Major hugs xx


----------



## flou

:hugs: poppie. When I was going through my first miscarriage a colleague at work announced she was pg. Every day I watched her belly grow knowing that I should of been only 4 weeks behind her. It was so hard. Even now when I see her DS I think about the what if and that little boy will be 5 in June. It still breaks my heart.


----------



## imready4it

Poppie, I had faint lines till I started my first AF....about 5 1/2 weeks after D&C. Those were the longest days of my life and I cried every day. It will pass though I promise.


----------



## imready4it

So I caved and tested yesterday...BFN. If I had ovulated early I didnt catch then I think. So Im kinda hoping i Oed last week and that Im not out this month. Im still having to wake to use the restroom during the night. Dont think it was a UTI. If it was, I must have flushed it. Been having some weird sensations in one of my BBs today as well. Hoping It is not all in my head....been a real crappy month. Just today my DD doctor said she thought my DD has torn her rotator cuff so were off to the childrens hospital tomorrow for a MRI. This would really suck because she wanted to swim at the collegiate level and this may sink all of her dreams.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Aww Imready, I do hope it's not that bad, let us know how your daughter gets on. Sorry about today's bfn too, fingers crossed you are just too early!

I was out with my mum today and I was talking a bit about babies and my mc. I got a little upset and she said that she had been a bit more upset about this last one as she had been at a scan with me and seen something (a wee heart beat).....but she's over it now! Wtf?! Oh good for you mum! Then the usual crap....lucky to have 2 boys already, some people go on for years with none....*sigh*. My dad is better at talking about this stuff.

Anyway sorry, it just got to me a bit. Really all I needed was a hug and her to say something like yes it's rubbish.... Oh well. Xx


----------



## flou

Babybrain sorry for your mum not giving you the hug and support you wanted. Im sending you hugs over the internet. I think some people mean well but really don't get it. I remember my MIL after my first loss asked me 4 weeks after if I was all better now. As if I had just had the flu or something! Not sure if she meant it like this or not but in my emotional state I definitely took it like this. I do think you have to focus on what you do have. I know I am blessed to have DH and DS in my life and I wouldn't change it for the world. I find it gets me through some difficult times. But it doesn't stop me grieving my lost babies and me not wishing I had them too!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey ladies, I have been a little quiet on here as I have been super busy helping my brother with his new baby! I tried to help out for the whole week but I got to day 3 and couldn't do it... I was literally guiding them on how to do certain things like bath breastfeed ect.. I was like did you guys not YouTube or go baby classes!! After day 3 of me bathing baby I was like you guys I'm not around forever you need to learn this for yourself smh!

I also found out my best friend who has been going through the toughest fertility investigation ever and drs telling her she won't ever have a natural pregnancy is pregnant!! To top it of her due date is 3 days off what my one would have been. What the hell are the chances of that?? I'm so close with her and so so happy for her after everything she's been through but her pregnancy will always be a reminder of what I lost. I'm like God give me a break man. Whenever I try to push mc to the back of my mind something drags it back again like a cruel joke!

How are you all in your cycle?? I think I may have o'd on the 8th but not sure. I took a test last week yesterday and today. All blazing negatives. My boobs dont hurt like they usually do in a cycle so not sure if everything is ticking correctly. I've got the thick cm so hoping af cones soon. I told DH we have to keep BD as that can sometimes bring AF on! I just want my body to restart because I want a 2018 baby so badly I only have until mid April for the seed to stick!!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

imready4it said:


> So I caved and tested yesterday...BFN. If I had ovulated early I didnt catch then I think. So Im kinda hoping i Oed last week and that Im not out this month. Im still having to wake to use the restroom during the night. Dont think it was a UTI. If it was, I must have flushed it. Been having some weird sensations in one of my BBs today as well. Hoping It is not all in my head....been a real crappy month. Just today my DD doctor said she thought my DD has torn her rotator cuff so were off to the childrens hospital tomorrow for a MRI. This would really suck because she wanted to swim at the collegiate level and this may sink all of her dreams.

Fx for you girly. When do you think you may have o'd?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

BabyBrain80 said:


> Aww Imready, I do hope it's not that bad, let us know how your daughter gets on. Sorry about today's bfn too, fingers crossed you are just too early!
> 
> I was out with my mum today and I was talking a bit about babies and my mc. I got a little upset and she said that she had been a bit more upset about this last one as she had been at a scan with me and seen something (a wee heart beat).....but she's over it now! Wtf?! Oh good for you mum! Then the usual crap....lucky to have 2 boys already, some people go on for years with none....*sigh*. My dad is better at talking about this stuff.
> 
> Anyway sorry, it just got to me a bit. Really all I needed was a hug and her to say something like yes it's rubbish.... Oh well. Xx

Brain just let it go in one ear and out the other. My mum told me I need to keep my mind stronger... I'm like whatever as people that have never been through it would never understand


----------



## imready4it

PeanutWhereRU said:


> imready4it said:
> 
> 
> So I caved and tested yesterday...BFN. If I had ovulated early I didnt catch then I think. So Im kinda hoping i Oed last week and that Im not out this month. Im still having to wake to use the restroom during the night. Dont think it was a UTI. If it was, I must have flushed it. Been having some weird sensations in one of my BBs today as well. Hoping It is not all in my head....been a real crappy month. Just today my DD doctor said she thought my DD has torn her rotator cuff so were off to the childrens hospital tomorrow for a MRI. This would really suck because she wanted to swim at the collegiate level and this may sink all of her dreams.
> 
> Fx for you girly. When do you think you may have o'd?Click to expand...

Not really sure. Maybe last Tuesday. I took a cheapie HPT late yesterday afternoon and there was a vvvvfl at the 3:00 mark. I walked away for a few minutes and when I returned the line had gotten darker but it was still vf. Going to test again when I get home from work and probably again with fmu tomorrow morning.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck imready! :dust:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Good luck imready, post us a pic xx


----------



## imready4it

So what do you think ladies...9dpo. This was yesterday afternoon's test...can anyone else see it?


----------



## imready4it

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Good luck imready, post us a pic xx

how exactly do you post one??? trying to now and can't seem to make it work.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Go to desktop version > under the text box select advanced > click the picture or hyperlink icon and it takes you to another page > upload pic > open pic and copy the url > go back to your text box and click the papercut icon and paste the link... a little long winded right lol


----------



## flou

Good luck imready. Really hoping its a bfp!


----------



## imready4it

So as soon as I got home I took another cheapie test...is is a brand that one of the other ladies in the testing forum said she used to get her early positives I used the same kind last night. It has a line that is much darker than yesterday and has more color! Im going to get on my laptop and see if I can do it from there. Give me a minute....


----------



## imready4it

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39410272075/in/dateposted-public/

I couldn't make it appear here. Please click the link and let me know what you think...should be 10dpo-ish according to app.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Eeeekkkkkkkk!!! Congratulations imready that is as clear as day!!!!! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean xxx


----------



## imready4it

So I used a FRER and a cheapie this morning with SMU. 11DPO

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/40316988151/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## flou

Definitely bfp - congratulations! Hoping its a sticky bean for you!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Congratulations again imready xx 

I tested again today and bfn. I think I'm 10dpo.. with my mc I'm sure I got a smudge of a line at 14dpo so I'm going to hold off testing for another week.. my bbs or anything don't hurt so maybe I havent even o'd.. I got another OH surge on am opk so wondering if it's just a lead up up AF aswell..


----------



## imready4it

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Congratulations again imready xx
> 
> I tested again today and bfn. I think I'm 10dpo.. with my mc I'm sure I got a smudge of a line at 14dpo so I'm going to hold off testing for another week.. my bbs or anything don't hurt so maybe I havent even o'd.. I got another OH surge on am opk so wondering if it's just a lead up up AF aswell..

I really thought I was out....the symptoms I mentioned last week had all but vanished...the only things I had this week was needing to urinate at night. Everything else seemed to be PMS...mood swings, tiredness...which are all very normal for me. 

It could very well still be early for you...Fxed for you.


----------



## Poppiebug

Congrats Imready - that's wonderful. FX for sticky little one. 
Good luck Peanut - keeping all things crossed for you.

I'm thinking / hoping I might be going to Ov soon. I've got EWCM-ish today and a few other symptoms. I'll be interested to see what my chart does with temp etc.

Did any of you do anything as a memory / keepsake of your lost little one/s? I've not been able to think about it until now, I'd just cry. I'm going to get a candle holder I think, and a little Rosary with a ladybug on it as our babies have always had the babybug nickname.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey poppie, are you testing for o or do you just judge by cm? 

Because I got my bfp on Christmas eve I called baby 'elf' and when i started bleeding I bought an elf teddy for a keepsake no matter what the outcome was. It helped me make the baby 'real' xx


----------



## Poppiebug

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Hey poppie, are you testing for o or do you just judge by cm?
> 
> Because I got my bfp on Christmas eve I called baby 'elf' and when i started bleeding I bought an elf teddy for a keepsake no matter what the outcome was. It helped me make the baby 'real' xx

That's a lovely keepsake. My BFP for my angel was around Christmas last year, sorry I haven't read back to your story, was yours last year too?

Yes, testing with opk but I'm not sure if what is showing is left from before or not? I have done some hpt and opks since my d&c which was 20 days ago. The hpt lines are basically non-existent, like super super squinter on a 25miu a few days ago. I've been temping since the procedure and temps came right down almost immediately. Today I have that almost ewcm and boobs a bit tender and a few niggles in my ovary area. I've always been good at feeling when Ov is coming (especially when I'm watching for it) and combined with temps and testing have been able to pinpoint it pretty well. Having the "unknown" time over the last few weeks has been really hard, worrying about how and when my body would go back to normal. We aren't TTC this cycle (if that's what you call it?), we will wait until after this first period, but obviously I am super keen to know when it's all going to happen.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey poppie it sounds like we are in the same boat. I had my d&c Jan 17th.. I'm still in the cycle before af.. we have been trying and I have been trying to track o but I don't think it's happening. I'm hoping I o'd on the 8th.. I tested the past 3 days and bfn but I got a spike on my opk and my cm has been creamy, stretchy with some white in it. I'm thinking I may o now? My boobs are only starting to feel twinges again. I know in my regular cycle i get boob pain in my fertile window... I'm just not sure of anything. 

I did have 3 days of very very small bleeding in my cm when I wiped just before the 8th so that might mean that is o bleeding?


----------



## Poppiebug

Yeah that sounds positive for O Peanut. Fingers crossed. 

I've def got something going on, persistent crampy feeling opks getting darker. Hoping to see a temp shift in the next day or two. I am feeling a bit excited as I was really worried it would take ages to get things back to normal. 

My Dr gave me a referral for bloods to check HCG if my period hadnt come in 2 weeks (that'll be 2 weeks this thursday). Do you think I should just go for it anyway to see levels or you think it won't matter if I'm getting all these Ov symptoms / signs?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I would still go for it and see what they say. I know the whole not knowing when your cycle and body will restart is the most frustrating. I'm symptom spotting like crazy just trying to figure it out. It's been 4 and half weeks since the procedure so im hoping for something to happen this week or next.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Firstly....a huuuuge congratulations imready!! I'm so happy for you and wish you lots of luck for a sticky bubs xxx


Yeah Poppie I think you should go for the blood test if it's being offered, then you might get a better idea and might help you a bit x

I've been getting o symptoms for a few weeks, dark OPK's lots of ewcm......like never before and ?I mean tons if it! Cramps/sore boobs etc. your body can show lots of fertile symptoms as it tries to get back into a cycle and it's not actually fertile. Some folks it happens in 2 weeks.....then there's folk like me....MC on 20th Dec and I can still can see a squinter on a 10miu hpt!! But it's heading the right way and will get there in it's own time, however (very, very) frustrating it is.

I bought a silver necklace with 3 stars on it to remember my 3 little ones. I also have 3 glittery stars hanging in my livingroom. They were actually a christmas decoration 
I kinda adjusted and the group hang below a shelf. I will try and post a pic lol


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey baby brain I hope you o soon. I feel so sorry for people that go through multiple mc's.. this is my first and it's killing me! I would have been having my 3 month scan at this time. Instead I'm POAS just hoping for a tiny squinter.. I get my phone torch out everyone I test like a miracle line will suddenly appear lol. I'm so pathetic and it's such a waste and I keep telling myself I will not test again but 24 hours later I do the same thing. Groundhog day haha!! I'm on day 34 of the cycle and the past 4 days I've had really dark opks but negative hpt.. am I ovulating now?? I'll post a pic


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Can anyone make sense of this? I thought i was in tww and I o'd on the 8th but looks like it might be now.. the new pink opk I compared to a green one yesterday and got the same dark line so can't be faulty tests https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1026945&stc=1&d=1519160316
 



Attached Files:







20180220_205611.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## imready4it

Thanks everyone for the congratulations!! Ive got my first appointment next Tuesday. Praying my lil Bean is ok. 

I hope all you ladies can get your cycles back to normal soon so we can all shift over into the first trimester group together.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Can anyone make sense of this? I thought i was in tww and I o'd on the 8th but looks like it might be now.. the new pink opk I compared to a green one yesterday and got the same dark line so can't be faulty tests https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1026945&stc=1&d=1519160316

Omg I am such an idiot. When I started the pink tests because the pink like came out so dark on the bottom I thought that was the control line. It's the test line!!!! Is that a strong o for 2 days?? I missed it thinking i was in tww. Yikes! Well we did bd on 19 yesterday and today to fingers crossed xxx gutted to say the least


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

imready4it said:


> Thanks everyone for the congratulations!! Ive got my first appointment next Tuesday. Praying my lil Bean is ok.
> 
> I hope all you ladies can get your cycles back to normal soon so we can all shift over into the first trimester group together.

Fingers crossed hun. Please keep us updated xx


----------



## flou

I hope your appointment goes well imready.


----------



## Poppiebug

PeanutWhereRU said:


> PeanutWhereRU said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone make sense of this? I thought i was in tww and I o'd on the 8th but looks like it might be now.. the new pink opk I compared to a green one yesterday and got the same dark line so can't be faulty tests https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1026945&stc=1&d=1519160316
> 
> Omg I am such an idiot. When I started the pink tests because the pink like came out so dark on the bottom I thought that was the control line. It's the test line!!!! Is that a strong o for 2 days?? I missed it thinking i was in tww. Yikes! Well we did bd on 19 yesterday and today to fingers crossed xxx gutted to say the leastClick to expand...

Oh lol!! Fingers crossed you caught the egg! 

I am fairly certain i did o this week. Although I didn't get strong lines on my opks (which i never really did with this brand anyway) I had a temp dip yesterday and back up today. All my other symptoms seemed like it. So hopefully AF shows in 2 weeks, weird actually wanting it to come, and then we'll be actually back to TTC.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Poppie I'm the same, desperate for af to come but I know it's going to be upsetting and a relief at the same time. 

Peanut, I hope you caught that egg!! Out of all the OPK's those 2 pink ones are defo the positives, 17th/18th was it? Wishing you lots of luck that you just caught it! X


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I'm trying to catch the egg before the first af but I have told myself I won't be upset if af comes. At least then I will know my body has reset. Poppie and brain are you girls trying or just waiting for the first AF?


----------



## Poppiebug

Yes waiting for first AF so i can track a bit better. 

I took a frer this morning to see if there was a line. The tiniest of tiny squinters there i think, only cuz i was looking so hard, probably a bit of line eye too. I also went for the blood test so hoping they will tell me the number over the phone on Monday perhaps. Not that it makes much difference really.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hope it all goes well poppie x

My friend I mentioned that was pregnant.. she had a miscarriage at 12 weeks... I'm so shocked and horrified. It's so sad and I don't know how to support her. She's carrying on like it all ok but I know deep down it must be hurting her so badly.. I can't imagine passing a fully formed baby. That would just be too traumatizing, I cried so much when she told me.. just feel like crying for her even writing this.. so cruel


----------



## BabyBrain80

Awww Peanut :hugs: I get how you are feeling, you have a very fresh understanding of what she will be going through and maybe its brought back your pain too. Everyone copes differently, all you can do is let her know you are there x

I have no choice really to wait till af appears. The super faint bfps must mean things arent right so i want that bfn and af. Nearly there I think. Got sore boobs and had some cramps so im hoping its coming. 

I know that full cycle isnt always needed but I dont want to take any chances, Id be more worried. I had 1 cycle after my first mc and conceived ds2 after that. I had 2 cycles after mc last July. Im a bit of a worrier though lol.

Poppie, I hope those numbers are really low and falling quickly so you can get on with thing's. Let us know x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

On a lighter note where is everyone from and what do you guys do for work?

I'm from London and work in IT. I have the best supervisor and team, my supervisor is literally my bff which helps me soooo much!


----------



## imready4it

Peanut, I hate that about your friend. Saying a prayer for her now.

I live near Atlanta, GA (USA) and am the personal assistant for the owner/CEO of multiple corporations and businesses. My job is very stressful so I plan on quitting....hopefully when the baby comes. I want to stay home and with my kids and slow our lives down.


----------



## flou

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Hope it all goes well poppie x
> 
> My friend I mentioned that was pregnant.. she had a miscarriage at 12 weeks... I'm so shocked and horrified. It's so sad and I don't know how to support her. She's carrying on like it all ok but I know deep down it must be hurting her so badly.. I can't imagine passing a fully formed baby. That would just be too traumatizing, I cried so much when she told me.. just feel like crying for her even writing this.. so cruel

I am sorry for what your friend is going through. I think you should just make sure you are there for your friend. If you want talk about your loss it may help both of you.


----------



## flou

PeanutWhereRU said:


> On a lighter note where is everyone from and what do you guys do for work?
> 
> I'm from London and work in IT. I have the best supervisor and team, my supervisor is literally my bff which helps me soooo much!

I'm from Hampshire, UK. And I am a Biology teacher. I'm also a Head of Science and I also work for an exam board as an examiner and advisor. So at times life can be pretty hectic! But luckily DH is really supportive and he's a stay at home dad. He works freelance doing IT work, mainly in the school holidays. So its kind of like we tag team between work and looking after our nearly 3 year old.


----------



## Poppiebug

So sorry to read about your friend Peanut. As awful as it is, the further along you get you just don't think that it could happen. I also can't imagine going further along only to discover at a routine scan that baby had gone at 12 weeks, 20 weeks or whatever. This loss has been so painful, I cannot imagine being further along. I have a few friends that have lost babies later on due to genetic issues, that heartache would be immense. 

I am in Australia and I have my own business providing daycare from my home. So I get to be home with my children as well as lots of other gorgeous little ones. We do all the things that a childcare centre does (especially when it comes to paperwork and regulation) but it's in my home. I am a qualified school teacher, and given the choice I'd much rather do this any day!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Wow your jobs all sound so exciting and busy!

Im from Scotland, currently I do admin 3 mornings a week in my sons nursery in our village. Its great as its term time and can also be very flexible.
In the past I was a qualified Veterinary Nurse, then worked for a veterinary wholesaler then was a stay at home mum for a while.
I have 2 boys....ds1 is nearly 7yrs, ds2 is nearly 4yrs.


----------



## flou

So I am currently cd34 and I never go longer than cd 33 unless pg. A few days ago I started a bit of pale brown spotting. Then cd32 a blob of watery red blood. Thought AF was on her way. Had cramping in my tummy like AF. But since that blob of red blood nothing. My bbs are sore and suffering with smal bouts of insomnia which is a common early pg symptom forme. But equally I do get this from time to time when not pg. Im scared to test in case of bfn. I think im going to wait a few more days and if AF doesn't show then I will test. Just never had this before with any past pregnancies or cycles.


----------



## Poppiebug

That sounds positive to me Flou! Fingers crossed xx :dust:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

All your jobs sounds fantastic!! So many different backgrounds xx

Flou fingers crossed for you. Please let us know how your get on x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Fingers crossed Flou :dust:

Afm still waiting and hoping for af not sure if it will happen with the teeny faint bfp but I've read all sorts so just need to wait and see for myself. Got a crampy tummy and sore boobs still. 

imready how are you feeling? 

Hope everyone else is ok and having a nice weekend. We are going to see the giant lanterns of china tonight at Edinburgh zoo, looks really good but its getting very cold again here so need to get loads of layers on!


----------



## imready4it

Flou-good luck girlie. I hope you get your BFP!!! FXed for you! 

Babybrain, I feel pretty good. Very different than my pregnancy last fall. Im pretty tired at night and have been sleeping well. No insomnia like last time. My BBs were sore that one day but havent been sore since. My face is broken out still which is crazy....didnt have any of that before. Im only now starting to get little twinges in my pelvic area. The one thing I had very badly the first week past ovulation was extremely sore hips. It was horrible. My first dr. appointment is Tuesday. Very excited...I thought I would be very apprehensive but Im not. I pray my emotions dont betray me.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Any news Flou? X

imready....is your appointment tomorrow the 27th? Good luck for that and its great you are excited, let us know how you get on.

Peanut and Poppie, how are things with you both? X

Afm, well I had a tiny bit of pink on wiping last night (sunday evening) and I got quite excited that af was maybe starting, then today there was nothing! :( boo.
BUT just been to the loo and there is more this evening and some streaks of blood too! so I'm feeling quite hopeful this is af. Crazy that Im feeling such relief but I really need this.


----------



## Poppiebug

BabyBrain80 said:


> Peanut and Poppie, how are things with you both? X
> 
> Afm, well I had a tiny bit of pink on wiping last night (sunday evening) and I got quite excited that af was maybe starting, then today there was nothing! :( boo.
> BUT just been to the loo and there is more this evening and some streaks of blood too! so I'm feeling quite hopeful this is af. Crazy that Im feeling such relief but I really need this.

I hope your af is coming. Isn't it funny actually wanting it to come?? I've never been in this situation and it's weird, even when not TTC I never want my AF. Hopefully if I did O last week mine will show next week. February has felt like it's been the longest month ever!!

I see my Dr this thursday for the result of that blood test. Not that it really matters, but they wouldn't give me the result when I popped in there the other day. When I do get pregnant again and I go for levels I am asking her to call me or tell the reception that I can ring up to get them. There's no way that I can wait for a week to find out if numbers are going up or not.

I hope everyone else is doing well. xx


----------



## imready4it

Girls I need your help!! I went to my appointment today...Dr. asked me when my cycle started...I told him the 24th of January. He was like, "wow, you found out early didn't you." So then he proceeded with the physical exam and said I felt like I was further along than I thought. He then asked if I was certain of my dates. I told him I was certain, so he decided to go ahead with a transvaginal ultrasound. Then during the ultrasound he said I was measuring 4w3d. I should be 4w7d today. I don't know what to think...The last time I was measuring behind, I was in the middle of the mmc. What are your thoughts???? My app had me o'ing around CD 14-15 and I got my vvvfl on CD23. I figured that was about 9dpo if my app was correct. I had usually o'ed on cd 14'ish before my mmc. Test was much darker the next day. The last time I had BD before the positive hpt was on CD 13.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

imready4it said:


> Girls I need your help!! I went to my appointment today...Dr. asked me when my cycle started...I told him the 24th of January. He was like, "wow, you found out early didn't you." So then he proceeded with the physical exam and said I felt like I was further along than I thought. He then asked if I was certain of my dates. I told him I was certain, so he decided to go ahead with a transvaginal ultrasound. Then during the ultrasound he said I was measuring 4w3d. I should be 4w7d today. I don't know what to think...The last time I was measuring behind, I was in the middle of the mmc. What are your thoughts???? My app had me o'ing around CD 14-15 and I got my vvvfl on CD23. I figured that was about 9dpo if my app was correct. I had usually o'ed on cd 14'ish before my mmc. Test was much darker the next day. The last time I had BD before the positive hpt was on CD 13.

Hey hun I wouldn't worry so much. Sometimes dates can be out by a few days. Even though you may have picked up on ovulation the egg can be released 12-36 hours after the spike. Relax and book yourself another appointment around the 6 week mark, that's when they can date it a bit more accurately x


----------



## Poppiebug

imready4it - so hard to know with the early on stuff. Everything may be perfectly fine, but I understand your worry at measuring a little behind. I know that next time around I will be worried about every single little thing (more than I've ever been). 

What did the Dr say about the dates? Did he suggest coming back again soon? How about hcg levels?

Big bugs, I am praying for a sticky little bean for you. xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

BabyBrain80 said:


> Any news Flou? X
> 
> Peanut and Poppie, how are things with you both? X
> 
> Afm, well I had a tiny bit of pink on wiping last night (sunday evening) and I got quite excited that af was maybe starting, then today there was nothing! :( boo.
> BUT just been to the loo and there is more this evening and some streaks of blood too! so I'm feeling quite hopeful this is af. Crazy that Im feeling such relief but I really need this.

Hey brain, I actually am feeling rough the weather has given me a sore throat edging on tonsilitis I'm in pain!!! I'm doing good now knowing I have o'd and af or bfp are only a week away. Seriously happy with either lol 

I had the pink spotting when I wiped once a day for 3 days. I thought it was rough bd or ovulation bleeds but turns out it could have been af as I ovulated roughly 15 days after it happened. Some women say their first af is really out of wack after mc so this may actually have been your full period. If you don't temp or poas for o just keep an eye out for your cm. Good luck hun xx


----------



## imready4it

Dr is seeing me again two weeks from Thursday. He said he should be seeing everything by then. He tried to sound optimistic about my lining of the uterus and the implantation location. He did say there was a little bit of fluid near the bottom of my uterus and that may be old implantation. He said if I passed it not to freak out.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh imready I'd be worried sick and probably over nothing too! I was told last time that the early scans can be out by up to a week with no worry.....depends on machine and the person scanning plus the day you actually implanted can throw it off too. So combing any of those can put dates way out and then you catch up at next scan. I have everything crossed for you. Try not to stress out, I know that's probably impossible right now.......we are here for you :hugs: :dust:

Peanut, thank you, af has arrived this morning full flow!! Guess it was a slow starter after all! Got my OPK's at the ready to give me an idea of what happens this cycle but will try and keep things relaxed......easier said than done! Hope you get that BFP next week :) :dust:

Poppie, I hope they agree to give you results over phone, it would be torture waiting. Hope results tomorrow are ok xx


----------



## Poppiebug

I went to the Dr this morning, levels (for last Thursday) were under 5 so am hoping that means I did ovulate last week. Hopefully next week AF will come and then we can start again.

Feeling a bit sad this week, time just seems to be going so slow... sigh.

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Glad your numbers are so low and hope af will arrive soon Poppie x 
Yes I get your feeling sad, hopefully af will be a positive thing and give you a sense of a fresh start. That's kinda how I felt yesterday, I wasn't saddened by it like I was last time, it was relief and felt like a fresh page in front of me. Maybe it's just cos I feel like my body is working again.....it's been a looooong 10 weeks.

I'm exhausted! Schools, nursery/work have been shut for 2 days due to the huge amount of snow and we will all be closed again tomorrow. No trains, no busses, everywhere is closed. It's a bloody nightmare! Worst part is my OH was off today too and he was in such a bad mood, hope his work is open tomorrow :haha:


----------



## flou

Hi ladies i hope all of you who are caught up in the snowy weather in the UK are safe and warm. I was supposed to be going to Dorset from Hampshire today for the weekend for my mum's birthday but that's definitely not happening now!

So I tested and I did get a bfp, however, the spotting continued and AF arrived a couple of days later so I think it was a chemical. :-(
On to another month.....


----------



## Poppiebug

Sorry to hear that flou :( 
Fingers crossed for this month xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

So sorry to hear that flou, sending big hugs how early did you test? xx

Poppie numbers are looking great 

Imready hope you are relaxing and not worrying too much. When is you EDD?

Brain I can understand the relief of AF there is nothing more great than seeing the body reset.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1027769&stc=1&d=1519988329So with the swollen throat and throwing up for the past 3 days I thought i would test again.. I had a stark white line 2 days ago..

I cried after I tested today scared of what might come... Guess I should just relax and take it easy.
 



Attached Files:







20180302_105158.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh flou I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Peanut....OMG! Congratulations! I hope this one is a wee sticky bean, so happy for you :dance:


----------



## imready4it

Peanut, Congratulations!!!!! Im so happy for you. 

I am trying to relax as much as possible....mainly by keeping myself occupied. My EDD is 10/31...Halloween!! 

Flou, Im sorry to hear about the suspected chemical....I know its hard.


----------



## imready4it

PeanutWhereRU said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1027769&stc=1&d=1519988329So with the swollen throat and throwing up for the past 3 days I thought i would test again.. I had a stark white line 2 days ago..
> 
> I cried after I tested today scared of what might come... Guess I should just relax and take it easy.

How many DPO are you?


----------



## Poppiebug

Peanut!! Yay!!! Congrats. X


----------



## Poppiebug

AF arrived today!! one and only time I'm happy to see that :witch: 
CD1 bring it on!!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

imready4it said:


> PeanutWhereRU said:
> 
> 
> So with the swollen throat and throwing up for the past 3 days I thought i would test again.. I had a stark white line 2 days ago..
> 
> I cried after I tested today scared of what might come... Guess I should just relax and take it easy.
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

I think I am roughly 15 or 16 but I'm not 100% sure as my first AF after d&c was literally like a bit of pink in my cm for 3 days.. 

This pregnancy is like my first one. I've already gotten a bad rash all over my body and my hands are swollen up too... I really hope the sickness stays away, I had it for the entire pregnancy with my first.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Poppie, flou, brain hope you don't mind me sticking around.. I really want you ladies to get your bfp soon. 

My story so far... 
I was at work and had the sharpest pain in my uterus when I stood up I was bent over for a few second.. I really thought yes it's time for AF and was convinced I ovulated a couple of weeks before, I had really bad cramps that day i told hubby let's just try either way it will make no difference.. anyways after that I started getting really dark lines on my opk.. I thought the tests were faulty as the test line was so much darker than the control I thought the new test I bought the control was the bottom and test line on top (reversed) I think I posted a pic of my progression in a previous post.. i tested again for a few days and same thing happened.. I started getting globs of thickish cm with lotion like in the middle.. still convinced I'm pregnant I kept taking a pregnancy test (so confused at this point) so when the lightbulb finally hit I realised it was ovulation and we only bd the first day I got my cramps and the 3rd day. I was convinced as anything I was out and couldn't stop laughing at my stupidity.

I think what helped me again this time around and I will now swear by this if we have number 3. The cup and the wellman conception tablets for hubby.. I was reading up on the best way etc to use and cup and increase chances is so try and orgasm the same time as your partner as your muscles contract and pull all the sperm in.. once you have both done your thing you put the cup in and you can orgasm again just to get the little tykes up lol. Sorry if this is too much information I was just hoping this might help someone else.

I hope this is a sticky bean, good luck ladies and baby dust to you all x


----------



## Poppiebug

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Poppie, flou, brain hope you don't mind me sticking around.. I really want you ladies to get your bfp soon.

Please do!! I hope we are all so lucky this month. 

X


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh yes, I would love everyone to stick around and hopefully we can all progress together. We all understand each other's anxieties. We should start a group! X

Thanks for the tips Peanut x I worried that sometimes if I orgasm it's like I push all the good stuff back out, there's more mess! :haha: I defo think you need to lay there for a good while afterwards though, hips elevated if poss. 

Poppie, glad you have af......feels weird saying that! Saw you on the March testing thread, I'm down for 28th at the mo, feels ages away. Wishing you lots of luck :dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Flou , hope you are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## flou

Congratulations peanut and of course you should stick around! Ttc after a loss and pregnancy after a loss are so difficult emotionally that you need ladies who understand what you are going through.

Im doing ok ladies after my chemical and thank you for your kind words. Im obviously disappointed but eager to continue to try again. Im thinking of booking an appointment with my GP to mention this loss but also talk through with him any options I have going forward. He's an excellent doctor who knows my history. I have been really busy this weekend celebrating my Mum's 65th birthday. It was a little bittersweet as I was planning to tell her about the possibility of her having another grandchild but it wasn't meant to be. We all had fun celebrating Mum's birthday and DS helped me bake a cake for Nanny. Just hope it won't be too much longer before I get to tell her that she's having another grandchild because she adores DS and would love more grandchildren!


----------



## imready4it

Hey girls! Just popping in to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## Poppiebug

I'm ok, just waiting for this period to end. It's been pretty light really (is that normal after d&c?) and then it's back to the TTC yay! Feeling more positive about things now that it's getting closer. I'll be excited then so scared all over again. Worth it though if it all turns out ok. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok??

x


----------



## imready4it

Poppie, my first AF was pretty light after D&C. My dr said to expect it to be that way.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yeah all ok here, cd8 so just waiting waiting waiting........:coffee:


----------



## ANL25

Hello ladies! I hope you don&#8217;t mind if I join, but it&#8217;s a little comforting talking to ladies that have gone through something similar. DH and I are TTC starting this mid th after a loss in July. My body didn&#8217;t recognize i was miscarrying and the sac was still growing but no baby. :( I hope to get a BFP this month and a sticky baby. I&#8217;ve had two other miscarriages. 

In 2010 I was pregnant with DS and he was born a healthy full head of heart baby boy. 

2012- miscarrriage at 10 weeks. Passed on my own but had to go to ER because I was losing too much blood and passing out. I don&#8217;t remember much of it.

2013- pregnant again- and miscarriage at 8 weeks :( d&c

2014- pregnant again- took progesterone as soon as we found out and had a full head of hair healthy baby boy. 

HOPING FOR OUR LAST AND THRID BABY

2017- pregnant and D&C due to body not recognizing a miscarriage. 

So here I am! Holding onto faith that this time will be it for us and for you ladies! If there are any tips anything at all that could help in maybe possibly preventing this please! I could use all the advice I could get!


----------



## flou

:wave: ANL. I have also had multiple losses and I am currently trying for baby number 2. I had 2 miscarriages at 6 weeks, then had DS. Then another miscarriage at 6 weeks and recently a chemical pg. I hope you get your sticky bfp soon!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ANL, so sorry to read your story :( i hope this is your month too. 

:dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi ANL, sorry for your losses :hugs:
I hope you get your sticky bfp very soon! Where are you in your cycle? X


----------



## ANL25

I&#8217;m currently on CD12! I don&#8217;t ovulate on CD14 like most... but around CD18 but I will be using OPKs to know for sure.


----------



## ANL25

Good luck to you and sorry for your losses :(


----------



## Poppiebug

Need your opinions, I feel really silly and sorry if this seems like a bit of nonsense but...

I'm a complete POAS addict, I've got about 20 opks (not IC's but the cheapest kit from the chemist - Ovuplan I think it is) ready to go, but I'm thinking maybe I should go get a ClearBlue Digital one as well? We do fall pregnant easily, first try with all 3 pregnancies, even with our angel that we stopped DTD a couple days before suspected Ovulation as we are hoping to sway for a girl using Shettles method. Now having had the loss, I am not AS worried about the sway (although DH still says we should do our best with it) I just want a happy, healthy baby and ASAP. As much as I know you should be DTD every day / every second day in the fertile window I really want to know as accurately as possible. Even though I can feel Ov coming on and I track my BBT, I've never had a whole heap of luck getting a +opk on ICs that I've had in the past. 

Anyway.... do I spend the big bucks and get the digital or not? Am I making any sense?? hahah! :wacko:


----------



## ANL25

Poppiebug said:


> Need your opinions, I feel really silly and sorry if this seems like a bit of nonsense but...
> 
> I'm a complete POAS addict, I've got about 20 opks (not IC's but the cheapest kit from the chemist - Ovuplan I think it is) ready to go, but I'm thinking maybe I should go get a ClearBlue Digital one as well? We do fall pregnant easily, first try with all 3 pregnancies, even with our angel that we stopped DTD a couple days before suspected Ovulation as we are hoping to sway for a girl using Shettles method. Now having had the loss, I am not AS worried about the sway (although DH still says we should do our best with it) I just want a happy, healthy baby and ASAP. As much as I know you should be DTD every day / every second day in the fertile window I really want to know as accurately as possible. Even though I can feel Ov coming on and I track my BBT, I've never had a whole heap of luck getting a +opk on ICs that I've had in the past.
> 
> Anyway.... do I spend the big bucks and get the digital or not? Am I making any sense?? hahah! :wacko:

I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s nonsense! I Know when I &#8220;O&#8221; for the most part so buying the clearblue just puts me at ease! With all of my pregnancies I never used OPKs and fell pregnant just fine. My last pregnancy I wanted to get pregnant the first month of trying (which I did and unfortunately also ended in a loss) so I tried the clear blue digital OPKs just to put my mind at ease. I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s needed but definitely helps when you see a still smiley proving you are ovulating! :)


----------



## Poppiebug

How's everyone doing?? 

Ok i think I'm going to buy the digi opk today lol. Because I'm not 100% sure on my cycle length at the moment I was always fairly regular 28-29 days but if I look at the data from last cycle which, because of the mmc wasn't a normal one anyway, i probably only had a 25-26 day cycle according to my chat. If you take off the "reset" time at the start and the length of the luteal phase etc. Anyway so I took an opk last night (cd7) so i could start a progression, as in the past I didn't really start using opks until closer to like CD12 and the ICs I had never really gave me a positive. It's not really going to make much of a difference I guess in the big scheme of things but because I'm a poas addict I'd like to just see how that line goes and see how it all correlates to the digi.


----------



## imready4it

Poppie, I would do the same....especially if it gives you a better idea of O. I seriously contemplated it but then decided to just BD every other day. I got lucky and caught the first month I tried it.


----------



## Poppiebug

I went and got one. I'll start using it tomorrow (because you use fmu for it??) so I'll use that in the mornings and my others in the afternoon / evening. 
Like i keep saying, it doesn't matter much in the scheme of things, we will still BD every day / every second day but I just like to know whats going on as best I can cuz I'm a bit of a planner or control freak when it comes to this lol.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Poppie if it makes you feel better then why not?! :) hope it helps.

I use the cheapie opks and I started cd9 just so I could get a picture of whats going on now. They have all been quite light and todays is almost positive but not quite dark enough yet, cd12. I tend to test once a day around lunch time and not get too obsessed with it lol.

So OH has had man flu but we bd cd7 and cd10, will hopefully go again tonight as he is feeling a bit better. Not sure if to try and dtd every day, might not happen as I tend not to tell him its the important days just to not add pressure and we also both get so tired. If i did tell him we need to do it hed be happy enough lol but not sure whats best for sperm.

So I expect a positive opk maybe cd13 or cd14 & it normally sticks around for 2 days. 

What days do you ladies normally plan to dtd?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Poppiebug said:


> I went and got one. I'll start using it tomorrow (because you use fmu for it??) so I'll use that in the mornings and my others in the afternoon / evening.
> Like i keep saying, it doesn't matter much in the scheme of things, we will still BD every day / every second day but I just like to know whats going on as best I can cuz I'm a bit of a planner or control freak when it comes to this lol.

Hey poppie I know what you mean about wanting to know. I posted my opk as I was a freek in wanting to know even though I did it every other day. But the time of o we actually only did it 3 days apart. Just got lucky I guess. It must be true being very fertile after mc. Fx for you.. also my opk never showed a good reading with fmu nor did my preg tests. I always tested around 4-6pm that's when I used to get better results for some reason x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

BabyBrain80 said:


> Poppie if it makes you feel better then why not?! :) hope it helps.
> 
> I use the cheapie opks and I started cd9 just so I could get a picture of whats going on now. They have all been quite light and todays is almost positive but not quite dark enough yet, cd12. I tend to test once a day around lunch time and not get too obsessed with it lol.
> 
> So OH has had man flu but we bd cd7 and cd10, will hopefully go again tonight as he is feeling a bit better. Not sure if to try and dtd every day, might not happen as I tend not to tell him its the important days just to not add pressure and we also both get so tired. If i did tell him we need to do it hed be happy enough lol but not sure whats best for sperm.
> 
> So I expect a positive opk maybe cd13 or cd14 & it normally sticks around for 2 days.
> 
> What days do you ladies normally plan to dtd?

Hey Brain look like you most be close to O, I would recommend every other day as it takes around 48-72 hours for sperm to regenerate. Hubby took wellman conception pills to boost his swimmers and I can honestly say it must have worked as we did it 3 days apart from O so swimmers must have stayed up there for a while. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks everyone, especially for just listening to me bang on about it here. Took the digi today, says low but there are lines on the stick so that's good, hopefully building up those hormones. Oh and only CD9 so not unexpected that it's not positive yet.

We have been DTD every day :blush: (it's a long weekend here too so we're well rested ha!) but also for our sway it's recommended to have frequent release so that there is good quality sperm but not heaps and heaps. We would keep doing this (or every other day) until I get my O signs (EWCM, pains, +opk) and then stop. So we don't actually BD on O day. 

As I've said before, I care less about the sway now, but DH is still keen to work through the process and we do seem to be fairly fertile so fingers crossed it works in our favour again. With our last pregnancy (that we lost) we stopped BD 3-4 days before the temp dip and it was about 2 days before the dip when we conceived DS2, with a semi-sway attempt then too. But with all that there's that big part of me that just doesn't care now, I just want a happy healthy baby. 

Good luck BabyBrain - I hope you catch that eggie. 

:dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

In some ways I think Id like to try and sway for a girl, only because I have 2 boys and I feel Im going to miss that relationship I have with my mum. 
But I know where I am with my boys, Im not very girly myself and dont know what to do with girls! (I work alongside them in a nursery mind :haha:, thankfully only doing admin but still in the same room. )
I also dont really want to miss this month as if it doesnt happen then I might be missing 2 or 3 cycles (dont want the late dec/Jan/feb due dates). So after 2 mc in a row Im just happy for a healthy baby. But a pink one would be interesting :haha:
Perhaps if I do have to wait Id consider swaying....but maybe not lol x


----------



## Poppiebug

BabyBrain80 said:


> In some ways I think Id like to try and sway for a girl, only because I have 2 boys and I feel Im going to miss that relationship I have with my mum.
> But I know where I am with my boys, Im not very girly myself and dont know what to do with girls! (I work alongside them in a nursery mind :haha:, thankfully only doing admin but still in the same room. )
> I also dont really want to miss this month as if it doesnt happen then I might be missing 2 or 3 cycles (dont want the late dec/Jan/feb due dates). So after 2 mc in a row Im just happy for a healthy baby. But a pink one would be interesting :haha:
> Perhaps if I do have to wait Id consider swaying....but maybe not lol x

I look after little girls every day, actually have more girls this year than ever! So I wonder if this is Gods way of telling me what I'm in for or enjoy this, cuz here comes another boy!! LOL. I'm with you though, just don't want to wait now, esp after the loss, a girl would be a blessing but moreso a happy and healthy baby of either gender. 

Got the flashing smiley on the digit opk this morning, so that makes me feel good that O is coming. Looking forward to seeing if there's a darker line on my other stick later this evening.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Did you do more OPK's Poppie? 

Mine have been getting darker over past couple of days. Yesterday it was same as control, today is darker than control. We Bd yesterday morning and this morning, so will try again tmw am. Fingers crossed!! 

Hope you catch that egg Poppie xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

BabyBrain80 said:


> Did you do more OPK's Poppie?
> 
> Mine have been getting darker over past couple of days. Yesterday it was same as control, today is darker than control. We Bd yesterday morning and this morning, so will try again tmw am. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Hope you catch that egg Poppie xxx

Yay! Good luck!

Lines slowly getting darker on opks and flashing smiley again this morning on the digi (which i've also been pulling apart after to see the line progression on those lol). So maybe another day or two for me.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck!

Think I put too much pressure on my OH, didnt happen this morning :( He had to get up earlier so there wasnt much time and he felt like the kids were going to barge through the door at any moment. This is why I try not to tell him when we have to dtd, the pressure was on. Feel terrible now.


----------



## Poppiebug

BabyBrain80 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Think I put too much pressure on my OH, didnt happen this morning :( He had to get up earlier so there wasnt much time and he felt like the kids were going to barge through the door at any moment. This is why I try not to tell him when we have to dtd, the pressure was on. Feel terrible now.

Oh love, don't be too hard on yourself. It's so hard not to get carried away, I'm the perfect example of getting completely carried away in this whole thing! Still sending :dust: your way. X


----------



## ANL25

Babybrain- yes don&#8217;t be too hard on yourself! We all have moments. Fingers crossed for you! 

Poppie- I too am using digital but still only getting smileys and I knew I had to be ovulating late evening of CD16 (Mon) but Tuesday AM was still flashing so I went and bought FR OPK and sure enough it was positive! Urghhhh did another one yesterday evening still positive and today no longer positive but test line is there just lighter than the control. CB OPK STILL has flashing this morning so I would&#8217;ve missed it if i didn&#8217;t take the FR even though I knew, it would have been nice to see the solid smiley.


----------



## flou

Hi ladies think I just hit the tww. However, we managed to dtd about 48 hours before O. We normally try every other day in my fertile window but DH pulled a muscle in his back putting DS in his car seat! Hoping there were enough little guys there for a decent chance. Good luck everyone and babydust to all!


----------



## Poppiebug

ANL25 said:
 

> Poppie- I too am using digital but still only getting smileys and I knew I had to be ovulating late evening of CD16 (Mon) but Tuesday AM was still flashing so I went and bought FR OPK and sure enough it was positive! Urghhhh did another one yesterday evening still positive and today no longer positive but test line is there just lighter than the control. CB OPK STILL has flashing this morning so I wouldâve missed it if i didnât take the FR even though I knew, it would have been nice to see the solid smiley.

Oh no!! Don't tell me that! :dohh: So glad you got the positive on the FR one though, fingers crossed for you!! My lines are getting darker but still not positive. I've never really got a strong strong positive on any, however I think I'm still a day or two away, no temp dip yet, but a bit of ewcm and a few twinges I think are happening (who knows what's in my head though?? lol). 



flou said:


> Hi ladies think I just hit the tww. However, we managed to dtd about 48 hours before O. We normally try every other day in my fertile window but DH pulled a muscle in his back putting DS in his car seat! Hoping there were enough little guys there for a decent chance. Good luck everyone and babydust to all!

Good luck Flou, those little guys can live in there waiting for the egg for a few days so you could very well be lucky. :dust:


----------



## ANL25

flou said:


> Hi ladies think I just hit the tww. However, we managed to dtd about 48 hours before O. We normally try every other day in my fertile window but DH pulled a muscle in his back putting DS in his car seat! Hoping there were enough little guys there for a decent chance. Good luck everyone and babydust to all!

Were in this together Flou! Today I&#8217;m 1DPO and I&#8217;ll be testing at earliest 10Dpo (Next fri) what about you?


----------



## Poppiebug

So bit excited, took another digi this evening and it was a solid smiley! :happydance: Then a few hours later took a normal stick (cuz the solid wont go away for 48 hours or something) and it's almost almost positive... i'll be testing again before bed (yes poas addict!). I also have some O pains and ewcm so yay! I'll attach a pic of my test progression from the last 2 days just because I'm excited and want to share... sorry, not sorry. 

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/_20180315_210714.jpg

So we dtd last night and won't again now until O has passed, which keeps in with our sway of not doing it right at O to try and increase chance of girl. I said to DH though, if we arent lucky this cycle, I'm not even worried about the sway next cycle, we'll just go all the way through.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Awesome Poppie! Good luck everyone, looks like we are all around the same time on our cycles.

I'm going to guess I'm 1dpo, don't temp or that so just going roughly by positive opk and pains/nausea. Now I would like to try and not test till nearer the 28th :haha: but we all know that's not going to happen! I will aim to try around 22nd/23rd. Got my ic's and 2 frer at the ready.....now it's time to wait :juggle:


----------



## imready4it

Good luck girls in your TWW!! Im happy all of you are getting back into regular cycles. I return to the dr. today...please pray that my lil bean is alive. Im so nervous I dont know what to do.


----------



## ANL25

Yaaaay Poppie! Hey- there is no shame when it comes to POAS &#55357;&#56843;

babybrain- SAME GIRL SAME!! Can&#8217;t wait to start testing. It will be ther 23rd for me also. Let&#8217;s keep each other posted as we are close in cycle time! 

Imready- praying that everything goes perfect today! Fingers crossed. Keep us posted.


----------



## imready4it

Everything went great today!!!! Baby is measuring exactly right! I am 7w2days today and baby measured exactly the same. We heard the heartbeat and it sounded great. I go back in 4 weeks. Im so relieved!


----------



## ANL25

imready4it said:


> Everything went great today!!!! Baby is measuring exactly right! I am 7w2days today and baby measured exactly the same. We heard the heartbeat and it sounded great. I go back in 4 weeks. Im so relieved!

That&#8217;s wonderful news! I&#8217;m so happy for you! I hope the next four weeks go by fast to see little baby again! :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thats brilliant news imready!! So happy for you :dance: xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

imready4it - that's so wonderful to hear!! :happydance:

So I think the next opk I did at 10pm last night was the most positive, still a good line this morning, but I don't think AS dark. Had some O pains this morning but seem to have gone this afternoon. I took another one at 1pm which I think is lighter again. I'll probably do one more this evening to see how it's gone along. Hoping for that temp rise in the morning to confirm. 

Does seem we are all about the same with our cycle, I think I'll probably cave and test next Sunday 25th. Most likely too early but I got faint positives on FRERs with my others around 9/10 dpo. 

:dust: for everyone!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm very excited for us all! 

Too early to start symptom spotting but I have a bit of a crampy tummy......it's going to be a looooong week!!! :haha:

:dust:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey ladies. I think I'm having another miscarriage... Bright red blood with clots again.. bummed! Hope you are all well xx


----------



## flou

imready4it said:


> Everything went great today!!!! Baby is measuring exactly right! I am 7w2days today and baby measured exactly the same. We heard the heartbeat and it sounded great. I go back in 4 weeks. Im so relieved!

Yay im so pleased for you. Its great seeing that little heartbeat - makes it so much real!


----------



## flou

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Hey ladies. I think I'm having another miscarriage... Bright red blood with clots again.. bummed! Hope you are all well xx

:hugs: peanut. I am so sorry. Have you been to the doctor?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Peanut oh no!!!! I'm so sorry, I really hope it's not. Please update us if you feel you can, we are here for you love :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh peanut no!! :( I am so hoping for you that it's not.


----------



## imready4it

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Hey ladies. I think I'm having another miscarriage... Bright red blood with clots again.. bummed! Hope you are all well xx

Peanut, Im so sorry!!!! &#129303; to you. Praying for you.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

flou said:


> PeanutWhereRU said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. I think I'm having another miscarriage... Bright red blood with clots again.. bummed! Hope you are all well xx
> 
> :hugs: peanut. I am so sorry. Have you been to the doctor?Click to expand...

I've got an appointment on the 27th I will not bring it forward as whatever is happening is happening. I can't stop it x


----------



## ANL25

I&#8217;m so sorry to hear this Peanut :(


----------



## Poppiebug

PeanutWhereRU said:


> flou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeanutWhereRU said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. I think I'm having another miscarriage... Bright red blood with clots again.. bummed! Hope you are all well xx
> 
> :hugs: peanut. I am so sorry. Have you been to the doctor?Click to expand...
> 
> I've got an appointment on the 27th I will not bring it forward as whatever is happening is happening. I can't stop it xClick to expand...

Look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

How is everyone?

3dpo here, waiting......... :coffee:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hello ladies, any chance you all will allow me to join? I had my first miscarriage last week and u all seem so supportive. We want to try again as soon as we are able to


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi ladies. I'm joining you here again (i hope i will be anyway, but i wish i wasnt of course....)
I lost my precious baby 2 days ago at 7w3d.. early yes.. but heartbroken of course. 
I am firm in my mind knowing i want to try again as soon as possible.. DH is not so sure. 
I guess my question is did you wait until you got your first AF or did you try straight away? I realise we cant do it right away (obviously) but i don't know if i want to wait too long. Ive left the hospital with absolutely no information at all....


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So sorry for your loss mrs, I think we were in the same group prior if I&#8217;m not mistaken


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks w8ting. Yes i was due around oct 31st so joined oct and nov due date groups. So sorry for loss too.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Oh gosh ladies I saw you get your bfp in the other groups and now we are back again. I started ttc as soon as possible after my last mc.. I heard so many positive stories from people have no complications whatsoever.. although my last I had a d&c so I am praying this one comes out naturally so I can start again straight away again.. I'm treating this as just another heavy period. I am due for my scan tomorrow but I have already accepted with this much blood and clots no baby has possibly survived this. My neausea and dry mouth symptoms have stopped too.. although I still have sore bbs I think that is just due to having some hormones in me still just like last time. I have been really strong this time around but I just received my first midwife appt letter and it's dated for 18/04/18 at 10.10.. my fav number is 8 and hubbys is 10 so we always count 18 to be a lucky number. DS1 was born on the 18th.. Such a cruel joke and it makes me sob so badly!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

mrsmummy2 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm joining you here again (i hope i will be anyway, but i wish i wasnt of course....)
> I lost my precious baby 2 days ago at 7w3d.. early yes.. but heartbroken of course.
> I am firm in my mind knowing i want to try again as soon as possible.. DH is not so sure.
> I guess my question is did you wait until you got your first AF or did you try straight away? I realise we cant do it right away (obviously) but i don't know if i want to wait too long. Ive left the hospital with absolutely no information at all....

Sorry for your loss. We got our bfp together. I saw your post on the feb testers group xx

Drs will say wait until 1 full cycle so your body has healed and your uterus is fully ready to home another baby and you can also date your pregnancy more accurately but there is nothing to back this theory and many women have gotten pregnant straight away with healthy babies. I guess it's down to when you are emotionally ready. I'm ready to try again straight away still but that's my mind ready and wanting to catch the fertile period which I did last time. It took me 3 years to get to this stage so I will keep trying xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

mrsmummy2 I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope you are doing ok, stupid thing to say but I hope you are coping xxx

W8tingforbaby, I'm so sorry for your loss, welcome :hugs:


With my miscarriages I've always let myself get a full cycle before ttc again. Just to let things calm down, allow my body to reset. If I went straight for it I'd worry so much that maybe there wasn't something quite right, something left behind, lining too thin etc. My dates might be a bit off too and it could cause unnecessary worry if they scan and say baby is measuring small and all it's down to is wrong dates. It's tough because I know part of you wants to be pregnant ASAP, like it can take a little bit of the pain away, but I'm such a worrier and it's worth it for me to feel a little bit reassured having a cycle and proper af. My friend is the opposite and she just needed to be pregnant again ASAP and everything was fine. 

I hope you guys recover quickly, it's such an awful thing to happen xxx

I'm guessing I'm about 5dpo. I'm really confused though. Here's the story....
So as you may remember I've had really slowly falling hcg, not had bloods but kept getting faint bfp's on 10miu/ml ic's . Before this af I still had faint shadows but I read that others were getting these too so thought maybe just a faulty batch, especially when it seems I'm getting af. I appeared to get a LH surge on OPK's for the first time last week so figured all might be ok. Then on Saturday at 3dpo I decided to test a new batch of ic's to make sure no shaddow and used a frer to compare (being sure 3dpo is too soon for any BFP)......only to get a bloody thin pink line on a frer. So since they are more sensitive (poss 6miu?) I reckon I still have hcg in my system from my mc in December....12 weeks ago !!! Totally bummed cos I don't know if I ovulated at all now and why is this taking sooooooo long!! 
Doubt it's a new pregnancy.


Sorry rant over, just feeling pissed at this whole thing, :cry:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Its so awful isnt it peanut.. how everything is fine one minute then the next your world collapses. I think I would like to wait 1 cycle mainly for dating reasons. I have to convince DH too which i think will take some time..


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thankyou babybrain. 
Sorry you've had such a hard time :hugs:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

:cry:We are trying to wait for one cycle as well since I now have no clue as to when it will come but I do see my ob doctor tomorrow anyway. Was supposed to be my 7 week scan and check but now its my follow up for the miscarriage :cry:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yes definitely not looking forward to the not knowing etc. Apparently i dont even get a follow up.. they just sent me on my way :shrug: i think when i am feeling up to it i will call my gp and arrange an appointment just to discuss everything. 
I hope your appointment will go as well as it can w8ting :hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

mrsmummy2 said:


> Yes definitely not looking forward to the not knowing etc. Apparently i dont even get a follow up.. they just sent me on my way :shrug: i think when i am feeling up to it i will call my gp and arrange an appointment just to discuss everything.
> I hope your appointment will go as well as it can w8ting :hugs:

Wait what? No follow up? Did they check to see if everything left your system?? That's not right they should at least have one follow up appt...


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@brain sorry you tests are still showing positive. I have read you can still ovulate so I would say keep trying every other day and see how you go.. have you ever felt ovulation pain?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

W8tingforbaby said:


> :cry:We are trying to wait for one cycle as well since I now have no clue as to when it will come but I do see my ob doctor tomorrow anyway. Was supposed to be my 7 week scan and check but now its my follow up for the miscarriage :cry:

Me and you are in the same boat. Hope your appt goes well tomorrow. Hope everything has come away naturally x


----------



## Poppiebug

W8tingforbaby & mrsmummy2 - I'm so so sorry about your losses :hugs: I'd never want to "welcome" anyone here, but you are very welcome.

We waited until I got my first AF before trying again, even though I would have been keen to start straight away.

BabyBrain80 - :hugs: I understand how you feel, so hard and frustrating not knowing what is going on.


----------



## imready4it

Welcome ladies. Im sorry you are both going through this horrible time. I tried again right away but was unable to catch until my 2nd cycle post D&C. I hope you both the very best of luck. 

Peanut, still thinking of you dear. 

Babybrain, that is strange....that is an extremely long time to still be testing positive. I had read somewhere to have an appointment with provider if you were still testing positive so many weeks later. Have you considered calling your provider?


----------



## mrsmummy2

PeanutWhereRU said:


> mrsmummy2 said:
> 
> 
> Yes definitely not looking forward to the not knowing etc. Apparently i dont even get a follow up.. they just sent me on my way :shrug: i think when i am feeling up to it i will call my gp and arrange an appointment just to discuss everything.
> I hope your appointment will go as well as it can w8ting :hugs:
> 
> Wait what? No follow up? Did they check to see if everything left your system?? That's not right they should at least have one follow up appt...Click to expand...


*sorry if theres tmi in this*

When I went in I was bleeding but not awfully, then i had to give a sample and it poured out, then they took bloods and my levels were 470 which he said was very low for 7 weeks so they used a speculum and did swabs then used these large "scissors" but with a scrape on the end rather than blades. They got out a few clotty bits and a little poured out onto the bed. Then he said the tissue in the blood was consistent with that of a miscarriage, said he was sorry, gave me time to get dressed and said i could go home. Only info he really gave was to do a pregnancy test in 3 weeks and if its positive i have to call them to go back.

Thankyou I'mready4it and poppie. Not a place any of us want to be but I'm glad we all have support here :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks ladies x

Mrsmummy did they scan you to make sure everything was gone? I got 1 scan 2 weeks after i actually mc to check all was ok. I hope you are ok xx

Peanut, yeah I got all my usual signs that ovulation could be gearing up, and with the opks I figured it might well have done just that. That would have been last wed. Anyway guess we wait and see. :) xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

No didn't get a scan as all they said was you wont see anything with levels of 470 :nope: i have managed to get an appointment with my gp this afternoon so hoping she can answer some of my questions.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck mrs with your appointment today


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks w8ting. Will update you all later xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Imready, hope you are doing ok :)
oh I know it's very slow! my hcg dropped slowly last time too and everything was ok, just slow. This time there were a few retained bits and they passed in a bleed 6weeks after the original mc, so it was mc part 2! My tests at that point at home were light pink and from that point they have been getting lighter and lighter. So I never went back as it seems to be going the right way, I've been here before and I really just can't bare anymore poking and prodding! So it's been like 12 weeks from the mc but half of that from the retained bits passing, which is quite within normal. Sucks though!

I was feeling that ovulation was at least trying to return, I had a normal af and hoped ovulation was ok (it really did feel like it happened last week) My 10miu ic's are now bfn I'm glad to say, but the slightly more sensitive frer picked up some faint hcg last week, so it's not gone entirely but it's under 10. Soooooooo just be patient I guess. 


Good luck Mrsmummy & w8ting at your appointments :hugs:

Poppie, Flou & ANL25 how are you all holding up? Testing is getting closer, any symptoms? Or trying not to SS?!

:dust:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hi all I went for my scan and she could see most of the 'tissue' had been lost but there is still a small pocket of blood with some 'remains' left which she thinks I will naturally pass. I've taken bloods to check my hcg levels and have to go for another on Thursday. I've got another scan booked for next week so fingers crossed and pray this passes naturally. My cervix is still closed but where I am still bleeding I'm hopeful it will pass xx


----------



## W8tingforbaby

All went great with my appointment today, all is gone which is good so nothing needed (I am still showing a positive pregnancy test though so I have to have blood work Thursday to make sure it is down low enough before we get pregnant again) and she saw two good eggs so she said if we want to try right now we can and see what happens. As soon as I have a positive pregnancy test though I have to call because I guess my progesterone was too low with my pregnancy I just lost so that may be why it happened I guess. Fingers crossed we get lucky right away


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck w8ting :dust: glad things are looking positive for you.....and well, that you get that positive soon lol

Peanut, I hope the left over tissue passes quickly for you, I'm so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck w8ting :dust:

Peanut- hope the tissue all passes soon :hugs:

Went to see my gp today and she panicked about the pain i had on my left side and sent me straight back to the epu with suspected ectopic.... thankfully my levels have dropped from 470 (saturday) to 45 today, so they arent concerned about ectopic at all and suspect the egg just implanted well over to the left of my uterus. DH has given me the go ahead he is happy to try again so I'm feeling optimistic about the future now :) I'm not going to rush anything, and i think we will still wait until i get my first AF but starting temping tomorrow to keep track and try to pin point if/when i ovulate between now and AF. Never really understood all the tracking malarky.. glad Ive got this site to check back on :haha:
Also downloaded fertilty friend and plan on buying OPKs.


----------



## Poppiebug

I hope everything goes as well as can be expected now for you ladies. So hard to go through it all. 

5dpo here, trying not to symptom spot, but of course any niggle, twinge or anything I'm thinking about it!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck mrs


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So idk when I should test this cycle, my ob says I&#8217;m in my fertil window right now but I have not had AF since I just had my miscarriage a little over a week ago


----------



## Poppiebug

W8tingforbaby said:


> So idk when I should test this cycle, my ob says Iâm in my fertil window right now but I have not had AF since I just had my miscarriage a little over a week ago

So sorry for your loss. 
It took about 3 weeks for me to ovulate after my MMC (d&c) and I got my first AF 2 weeks after that.


----------



## ANL25

So sorry for all that you&#8217;re going through ladies. :( I hope things start to look up and that you get your bfp soon! I know how tough it can be. I&#8217;m thinking of you all!!!

Babybrain- so sweet of you to ask! I&#8217;m so anxious to find out! Today(after midnight) I&#8217;m 8DPO. Not really having symptoms. On 4dpo I did have cramping on my left side. Only that day. 5DPO I had extreme gas pains and bloating. It was actually pretty bad and just opted to not take any gas x just in case. I&#8217;m waiting on my vivid dream! Lol that&#8217;s isually how I know! :) call me crazy &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hey when u know u know lol. Good luck with testing


----------



## ANL25

W8tingforbaby said:


> Hey when u know u know lol. Good luck with testing

Haha exactly! Thank you!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Omg I've been having crazy dreams the last two nights! I don't know of that's because I'm subconsciously thinking about stuff or it could really be a symptom.


----------



## BabyBrain80

My dreams are weird too! Still having crampy feelings.

I feel really bad this morning. Had an issue with ds1 over taking toys to school, he was ok to take a lego batman keyring torch thing on his bag but today he'd attached 4 things, so I removed them and said he was only allowed 1! So I came back 5 mins later and found 2 attached. I took it off. He moaned and moaned and moaned (he's persistent about everything). I stood my ground, but he kept pushing so I then snapped. I took them ALL away. OMG, we were going to be late and he just kept going on and crying and saying it would make him happy...... I'm struggling to get 3 of us and a dog sorted and out the door. I had to stick to my guns, he was not taking anything to school, he shouldn't take anything anyway. I did shout loudly, told him NO! And I wasn't discussing it anymore. He tries to wear you down....he is 6 years old for goodness sake! Yesterday we had drama and tears over him having to wear a hoodie and he didn't want to wear that one.

So the outcome is he went off into school upset, I went to nursery with ds2 and .i was upset. And now I feel like the worst mum in the world, got a horrible knot in my stomach. Bet he went in and told his teachers all about how mummy upset him or something. Looks like he missed the terrible 2's and at almost 7 he acts like a moody teenager. *sigh* honestly I could cry I feel so bad.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Right there with you babybrain. DS is always taking toys to school then crying because i took them off him. Makes me feel awful then as its either cant get him out of the house or cant get hin into nursery :dohh:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

My daughter is 11 and still sneaks stuff off to school


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks ladies for letting me vent, I'm just really upset with the way we left things but he probably went in and hasn't thought about it since, while I'm sat here kicking myself for losing my cool!!! I think he's struggling a bit to understand and deal with his emotions (aren't we all! Lol)

In other news...I POAS this morning :blush: just one of those crazy moments you know?! :haha: Anyhoo bfn ......obviously.....but happy to see a nice clear bfn after everything. Still going to assume I ovulated and test again on a more sensible dpo!!! (today is probably 7dpo).


----------



## BabyBrain80

Ok so I collected C from school and guess what?! He'd forgotten all about it:shrug:


----------



## ANL25

BabyBrain80 said:


> Ok so I collected C from school and guess what?! He'd forgotten all about it:shrug:

That&#8217;s great news- but either way you&#8217;re doing great. Our emotions try to get the best of us at times!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Always the way :haha: my son was the same this morning and when he got home there was no mention of it :dohh:


----------



## mrsmummy2

With regards to hcg dropping (via blood tests) how quickly is it likely to be back to normal? Not sure if i already said this but mine were 470 on the 17th and just 45 on the 20th.. is there a way of finding out at home? I assume getting a negative on a pregnancy test is the most obvious way... clearly i can't actually get pregnant until all the hcg has left my body so dont really want to get my hopes up trying for it to not even be possible.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I still have some lingering hcg in my body and she gave me the ok to try again right away I just have to go for blood work tomorrow morning to see where it&#8217;s at and again next week if it&#8217;s still shows


----------



## Poppiebug

Mrsmummy2 - I dont think there is a way at home other than hpts frer I guess the most sensitive to see how your level is going. I found it so hard seeing the line when you don't actually want it to be there. I hope it goes away quickly for you. xx

As for me - HANGING to test, only 7dpo at the moment. I really should wait a few more days. Sigh...

How is everyone else?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hey poppie I know that urge to test can be strong when your ttc. Hope we all get our bfp&#8217;s soon but for now I love the support here!


----------



## BabyBrain80

I just followed the hcg progress down on hpt's. It got lighter and lighter on 10iu ic's until it finally disappeared. I tried 2 frer's aswell but that was my confusion last week, they still showed a faint line but they are more sensitive apparently. (But folks have said they get bad evaps & indents....the lines were within the time tho) but at least I knew it was going down. Its frustrating but nature does take its own time and my body has been healing. X


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks ladies. May invest in some ICs as not fussed on wasting money on expensive ones with the hope of seeing bfn :dohh: only time we ever want to see just 1 line huh!! 

Had left sided pains yesterday randomly through the day... temp went from 36.26 to 36.64 .. actually wondering if I'll O soon :shrug: read online some ladies getting pregnant within the first two weeks of a mc so it cant be impossible. Not necessarily rushing it but in some ways it would be nice. My concern i guess is my body will have had no time to get back to "normal" 

Mother nature is clearly not being kind to me.. after all the upset I am now full up with a cold and i suspect tonsilitus:dohh:
Hang in there poppie! Tww is such a frustrating time. :dust:

W8ting.. hope your bloods come back normal and you can get going again.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yeap it's weird looking for a BFN, upsetting but it's kind of a relief too, definitly in my case as it took so long!! Hope you get there quickly Mrs x

ANL were you testing today? I've done 2 :blush: ic's fmu & 2nd with a long hold and both bfn. 9dpo. :dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm so clueless with all these things and of course wish I would've never needed to know these things. Although the dr's at the epu and my gp were really kind, they weren't exactly informative.
I didn't have my levels tested before the MC, so the first one (Which was done after a huge blood loss) was only 470 (which he did say was extremely low for 7 weeks) is there a general sort of rule to say the lower they are the quicker they come down? or is it pretty random? All I got told is that it's a good sign mine had dropped by so much in just 3 days. I just assumed that if it dropped by over half in 3 days, then the remaining 45 would drop pretty quick.


----------



## BabyBrain80

I would hope so but Honestly I dont know for sure how quickly its supposed to drop and from what Ive read some ladies drop to 0 in a couple of weeks, some take 8 weeks and these were all early losses. 
Its easy to get all wound up about it, wanting it to be gone asap but please dont stress yourself....Ive been there. With my other losses its been around 4-6 weeks to get a negative test. Never known my numbers. Only had bloods done with the first one and never asked.
This one was longer but from passing the retained tissue its been a similar time frame. Can you ask at your gp practice for a nurse appointment to get hcg checked again? Put your mind at rest xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks babybrain. Good idea. Will try to get an appointment <3


----------



## BabyBrain80

I totally understand how you feel :hugs: 
Ive been so angry that my body isn't working properly but I guess it was doing the correct things at its own pace.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hcg was 7 today.....yay.....so anything from here on if I get a positive will be a new pregnancy, now I have no clue when the heck to test next. I have read that most say count the day the miscarriage/bleeding as the first day of period so if I do that I believe I will test in about 10 days. Would love to get a bfp right away but we shall see. 
Good luck mrs, I would think they would be monitoring your levels to be certain they go down, I know things are different in every country though too. Hope you get answers soon


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yay w8ting! I bet thats a relief. Was yours very high to begin with? (Sorry if youve already said that)
Good luck! Hope you get your bfp asap! :dust:


----------



## ANL25

babybrain- I&#8217;m a nutshell and tested yesterday AND today so 9&10dpo. Stark white negative with a FRER at that! :( I need a beer with all of this stress of waiting! I had a vvvvf at 9dpo with my last pregnancy so kind of feeling bummed. For a little hope I did have a dream last night that I got my BFP on FR and then later that day took the digital and got my &#8220;pregnant&#8221;. Had this dream last pregnancy too and I found out a day or so later I was pregnant! 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## ANL25

W8tingforbaby said:


> Hcg was 7 today.....yay.....so anything from here on if I get a positive will be a new pregnancy, now I have no clue when the heck to test next. I have read that most say count the day the miscarriage/bleeding as the first day of period so if I do that I believe I will test in about 10 days. Would love to get a bfp right away but we shall see.
> Good luck mrs, I would think they would be monitoring your levels to be certain they go down, I know things are different in every country though too. Hope you get answers soon

I hope you get your bfp soon! I&#8217;m not sure but would opk&#8217;s belp determine ovulation in your case?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

My hcg the last time tested just before my miscarriage was 426 and that was done 2 weeks ago. 
Anl- think I ovulated already so Now just in the waiting game. I&#8217;ll probably test in the next week to week and a half


----------



## ANL25

Keep us posted. I truly hope you get that bfp! Waiting is so agonizing.


----------



## BabyBrain80

ANL there's still time so fx. I had to look back on my ap and I got bfp's on 10 & 12dpo with last 2 pregnancies. I really can't remember with the others, getting confused these days lol. There is still hope for both of us!

W8ting, that's great news, got my fingers crossed for you too :dust:


----------



## ANL25

I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;ll test again tomorrow, and if negative, again the following day. Lol it&#8217;s a never ending cycle!! Hahaha. Once I start, I can&#8217;t stop!


----------



## Poppiebug

ANL25 said:


> Iâm sure Iâll test again tomorrow, and if negative, again the following day. Lol itâs a never ending cycle!! Hahaha. Once I start, I canât stop!

Fingers crossed!! :dust:

I got bfps with all mine around 10dpo, which would be Monday I think. Resisting the urge to test earlier. I'm a little crampy this morning, which I hope is a good sign.


----------



## ANL25

Thanks Poppie! The temptation to test is real! Fingers crossed for you!!!! 

I tested yet Aagain today w/FRER @11dpo- BFN :( starting to accept this month isn&#8217;t my month!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies sorry I haven't posted for a while I have just been so busy this week. At least that has kept my mind off of the tww! AF is due tuesday which is DS's bday. I can't believe my little man is 3! Symptoms so far are sore bbs and fatigue. Could just be PMS, guess I will know in a few days. Thursday last week was tough as it was my would have been due date from my loss in July. Anyway welcome to the new ladies. I am sorry for your losses and I hope you get sticky bfps soon!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck flou :dust:


----------



## Poppiebug

I caved and tested today, 10dpo and nothing conclusive - I dunno, I think I just have serious line eye, wishing and hoping for it to be there. Bring on tomorrow morning.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Think this cycle is a bust for me, I think af is coming since I have had some spotting for a few days now but at least it will help me figure out my cycle now. Hope you ladies are doing well


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck poppie <3 
Sorry w8ting :hugs:


----------



## ANL25

W8ing- I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;m out too! Should be getting AF tomorrow :( maybe next month! 

Poppie- FX- let us know how today la test went! :) hope it&#8217;s a bfp for you!


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm really sorry w8ting x

Poppie, good luck with your next test! 

Nothing really to report here, 12dpo and I would have hoped for something stronger but have had a few shadows on ic's....that I don't trust anymore. starting to think I'm out but still a chance.

I'm really over all of this now. 14 months of OPK's, testing, squinting, worrying, scans, elation and depression, 2 miscarriages within 6 months, retained tissue, slow falling hcg....testing, testing, testing. I think I'm done. I will be missing 3 cycles at least and may call it a day after that anyway. I have 2 beautiful boys, I'm very lucky, but I'm going to miss #3 x


----------



## mrsmummy2

So sorry you're feeling this way babybrain <3
It's definitely a hard old road... very stressful/upsetting/exciting/disappointing... 

I hope your sticky bfp is right around the corner for you :hugs:


----------



## flou

I think AF will arrive on time tomorrow as well. Oh well on to another cycle.

Good luck poppie!

Sorry babybrain that you have got to the point of thinking of stopping. Its such a rollercoaster ttc and then on top of that dealing with losses of babies. :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

:hugs: BabyBrain I can totally understand how you are feeling, just the last few days is doing my head in checking for any signs, symptoms, lines, everything. Do look after yourself xx


As for me - nothing conclusive again on the test today, I'm not sure if I'm seeing things and DH is no help trying to see if that line is there or not. I don't want to say I'm out, but probably am. I had a small amount of brown tinge cm so could either be IB or probably AF. FF suggests AF is due today but it's given me a short luteal phase based on last month which was out of whack anyway because it was the first cycle after the d&c and I haven't been charting with that app for long anyway. My temp was down a bit but not below the coverline and I had similar dips in previous cycles. I guess time will tell. 

:shrug:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't posted in a while. It's been. So busy at work and home just feeling to tired to look at my phone at the end of the day! I had my follow up appt today and everything has come out and my uterus looks squeaky clean yay. My hg was 25 on the Thursday so I'm guessing it's left my system. I got a bfn on a home ic and a blazing positive on the opk so we are going to try again straight away. The dr told me not to worry if I'm preg again as everything looks ready and fine. I'm glad i got the green light. I'm going to test up until next week then I go on holiday for 10 days with the family so I'm hoping to o before then.. bd with family and kids around is impossible!! At least then I will not worry about testing for pregnancy until im back.. hopefully be the right time after tww as well. 

I'm praying for us all ladies... it's hard so very hard! 

Poppie good luck with your testing. I never got a bfp until 14dpo so you may not be out still.

Brain I'm sorry you are feeling low about the and I can understand the need to give up but just make sure you have no regrets 5 years down the line. Sometimes it's so easy to give up when the mind and body have gone through so much for so long but that want and need on the back if your mind keep you going. We are here for you no matter what you decide. 

Flou, w8ing, mrs and ANL hope you ladies are ok. 

Imready how is your pregnancy going? Have you got any morning sickness or anything similar to your other pregnancy? I'm curious to know as I had severe hg with first I'm so scared for it coming back again x


----------



## imready4it

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I haven't posted in a while. It's been. So busy at work and home just feeling to tired to look at my phone at the end of the day! I had my follow up appt today and everything has come out and my uterus looks squeaky clean yay. My hg was 25 on the Thursday so I'm guessing it's left my system. I got a bfn on a home ic and a blazing positive on the opk so we are going to try again straight away. The dr told me not to worry if I'm preg again as everything looks ready and fine. I'm glad i got the green light. I'm going to test up until next week then I go on holiday for 10 days with the family so I'm hoping to o before then.. bd with family and kids around is impossible!! At least then I will not worry about testing for pregnancy until im back.. hopefully be the right time after tww as well.
> 
> I'm praying for us all ladies... it's hard so very hard!
> 
> Poppie good luck with your testing. I never got a bfp until 14dpo so you may not be out still.
> 
> Brain I'm sorry you are feeling low about the and I can understand the need to give up but just make sure you have no regrets 5 years down the line. Sometimes it's so easy to give up when the mind and body have gone through so much for so long but that want and need on the back if your mind keep you going. We are here for you no matter what you decide.
> 
> Flou, w8ing, mrs and ANL hope you ladies are ok.
> 
> Imready how is your pregnancy going? Have you got any morning sickness or anything similar to your other pregnancy? I'm curious to know as I had severe hg with first I'm so scared for it coming back again x

Peanut, thanks for asking....I will be starting week 10 tomorrow. I have a little bit of MS every now and then but Ive only been nauseous...no vomiting so that has been nice. I never had MS with my other two. Overall feeling fine...just tired by the end of the day. Oh and I love my new BBS....havent seen the girls like this in a long time. Lol! Ready to get out of my tight jeans and into some comfy maternity pants. I hope you get lucky this month.


Babybrain, Im sorry you are having such a difficult time. I was in your shoes before I got my BFP and was truly contemplating not TTC anymore. Not too long afterwards a calmness overcame me and it happened not even a week and a half later. Ill be thinking of you.

Good luck to the rest of you. Ill be popping in to check on you all.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So happy for u imready good luck and thanks for the update!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks ladies, I know you all understand and it really helps. CD29, 14dpo and a bit of pink on wiping, tests all bfn. Just waiting on af kicking in but still holding onto hope that it's still possible!!

Imready, thanks for the update, glad you are doing ok :)

Peanut, I'm really glad things are moving along for you, good news and good luck!

Mrs, how are you getting on?

Flou, ANL & Poppie......what's happening? I hope af didn't arrive.
W8ting, did af arrive after your spotting?


I am so lucky to have you wonderful ladies to talk to, I'm so sorry you are all here and so sorry for your pain, but the positive is we have each other :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

I have my fx for you babybrain <3 
I'm doing alright. We have an appointment tonight with a private OB to talk everything through and hopefully get a scan... so excited/nervous for that....!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck with that Mrs, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Will do! Apparently he's very good and well known.. so I'm quite glad and feel lucky that we get to see him! It was pure pot luck. Thank the lord for mother in laws. Never thought I'd hear myself say that about mine! :haha:
I think I should've written all my questions down as my brain is rather mush-like today. We have a window surveyor here, then I have to go pick up DD and then get to my parents house (20 miles away) to drop them off, pick up hubby from work then go to the other side of the city to the appointment :dohh: there are SO not enough hours in the day sometimes :haha:


----------



## BabyBrain80

I know that feeling! Don't stress and I'm sure you will do great. Good luck again xx


----------



## flou

Hi ladies AF arrived on time so on to another month.... DS turned 3 on Tuesday and we are having a little party for him on Saturday with close friends and family. And from tomorrow, I have just over two weeks off from work. Im a teacher and its been a stressful term and quite pleased to see the back of it. Looking forward to some nice R&R with DH and DS.

Imready im glad everything is going well with you and your little bean. Just a couple more weeks and you will be in the second trimester! Yay!

Babybrain hoping the witch stays away for you. Fx!

Good luck Mrs at your scan. Hope it goes well.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry the witch got you flou :hugs: hope your DS has a lovely party and you enjoy your two weeks off work. 


My appointment went REALLY well. The Dr was so lovely and kind and so so helpful. He talked me through everything and explained how it would not have been anything I had done, then I got a scan and everything is looking 'perfect' inside. Uterus shape and position is great, tubes are clear and looking great too. The cyst that was mentioned to me before (way before this pregnancy) is no longer there, so no worries about that. Everything was SO clear compared to NHS scans.. I couldn't believe it. He offered me all sorts of info for my future pregnancy including scan packages etc.. absolutely brilliant. He's really put my mind at rest. We're going to take it easy this month, dtd if/when we want and IF it happens this cycle then it happens. He suggested waiting 1 cycle, but more for dating purposes than anything else as he said everything inside looks in tip top shape, but if we wanted to try straight away then that would be fine too. He says I'm at no greater risk now than before as there's no physical reason for the MC. I feel like a ton of bricks has just been taken off my back.... the relief is unreal. I haven't felt so chilled in weeks!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh thats fantastic Mrs! I think I need to see this Doc, he sounds brilliant! Im so pleased you feel that way and glad you went to see him.:thumbup:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Af arrived with a vengeance on Sunday, thankfully she is gone now and on to the next cycle. 
Mrs glad your appointment went well!


----------



## Poppiebug

Flou - sorry the witch got you. Fingers crossed for next month :hugs:

Mrsmummy - that's great about your appointment. :thumbup:

13dpo here, still a little brown spotting and possibly a super super faint line on a frer this morning (or line eyes) :shrug: but I'm not going to call it until something more definite happens. 

Seeing as I had the spotting start about 11dpo apparently the hcg takes several days to show up on a test. The one thing that does worry me is that I had BFPs with all my other pregnancies at about 12dpo so I'm scared this could be bfn or possibly chemical. I do myself no favours because I google everything, reading all the good and bad. :dohh:

Hopefully I have some better more positive news for you all tomorrow.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck poppie


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck poppie <3

Sorry for AF w8ting. FX for this cycle :dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry w8ting fingers crossed for this cycle, hope you have a better idea where you are at on this one x

Flou, that's me off work now too for 2 weeks......although I go to work in the nursery for a rest from these 2 crazy/loud boys :haha: enjoy your day on Saturday!

Poppie I'm so excited for you, hope that line gets darker and stop googling things!!! Good luck :dust:


Afm waiting on af kicking in properly, had pink on wiping for 3 days now. Cd 28/29/30, think it's getting heavier and starting then it stops again. So won't really know when to call it cd1! Haven't done a hpt today and I'm trying to think when the last time I peed was to see if I can do one now :haha: no doubt negative.

I wasn't sure about trying this next cycle (you know how I've been feeling anyway) but it would be like a 2nd/3rd jan due date at this rate....if it came early we might hit Crimbo! The fact there are these holidays puts me off a bit but having my OH at home for almost 2 weeks around due date also appeals (ds2 came out fast....almost on the kitchen floor!) I know I'm ahead of myself and maybe we wouldn't even fall pregnant anyway but it was on my mind. Anyway....will away and POAS :haha:


----------



## Poppiebug

I think I'm probably out now. My temp was down this morning and nothing really except line eyes on a test. Still brown spotting. Ugh.

I've decided if I'm out I'm not going to temp next month, it makes me a bit stressed and I don't sleep well, too busy worrying about waking up and getting the temp. I think I'll just do opks around O time. 

DH is a little frustrating because he still wants to go with the timing a little out from O for the sway but I'm at the point where I don't really care now. Just want a healthy baby.

BabyBrain - we had always said we didnt want to have a bub close to Christmas, and my DH is still a bit concerned about it too. I always have mine early (induced due to blood pressure) but I know my Obs wont induce me Christmas Day or anything like that, unless it was an emergency, and my DH will have like 3 weeks off over Christmas, there'll be no school drop off for my older one, so that's appealing too. 

I hope you all have a nice Easter weekend, whatever you are doing. Much chocolate consumption planned here.


----------



## Poppiebug

and yep, I'm pretty sure the :witch: just arrived. Drinks with lunch today!


----------



## ANL25

AF still has not showed I&#8217;m 16dpo tested today- it&#8217;s negative. I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s late just due to the stressing of the two week wait! Just waiting for it to come now so I c an get it over with! I&#8217;ve been really busy with work and haven&#8217;t had a chance to be on here. I hope you ladies are doing well! 

Thinking of you all and I sure do pray that you all get your bfp next cycle along with a sticky bean!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry Poppie :hugs: enjoy your drinks!!!

ANL yeap same here except Ive had these pink/red streaks on wiping. Nothing this morning and bfn on an ic.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Enjoy your drinks poppie! Hope you get some answers soon ANL & babybrain!


----------



## flou

Have a lovely lunch poppie and enjoy yourself!

Anl and babybrain, hoping a bfp for you both will happen soon!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Af still not starting properly. There was a bit more fresh blood this morning but its like a really really light period that keeps stopping and starting. Its only on wiping too. So I dont know quite what to make of it and if to start at cd1 as there was a bit more earlier? Tested again at what would be 16dpo and bfn. So Im sure Im not pregnant but just want af and to move on.

Still unsure what Im moving on to though. Im still back and forth a lot with ttc, this is all so tough eh xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Aw that really sucks babybrain. I'm sure whatever decision you make will be the right one. Maybe some time off to clear your head will be what you need, then starting afresh won't seem so bad. Still hoping to see a bfp for you though for this cycle. It definitely seems odd! With my mc i didnt get my bfp until 10 days after AF was meant to show (not sure what dpo though) so theres still hope <3


----------



## Poppiebug

BabyBrain how are you?


I've been a bit depressed over the weekend. I don't know how you'd do this month after month. Falling pregnant has always been easy for us now I feel like it's not going to happen (yes it's only been one month ttc since mc). I guess part of my sadness is that I would have been about 18-19 weeks now and would have told our boys around Easter time. There's several other friends / people I know who are around the same time as I would have been, all showing off their bumps on social media etc. I'm on CD 5, AF still lingering making me feel like she'll never go away - just want to get back into the BD stuff. 

Sorry for the whinge, I feel awful because many of you have been through this many times, I just have no where else to put it or talk about it as no one else would understand. I think I've put on about 10kg since everything went to shit (after losing about 12kg last year), so that's also making me feel like a complete failure too. 

Hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry you're feeling down poppy :hugs:

I totally get you. I see some people on here battle through month after month and feel awful that I've complained already only being the first cycle after my mc, but we are all entitled to feel the way we feel. We will have up days and down. All that seems to be around me is pregnant women, babies and announcements. It cuts deep doesnt it. 
I really hope this cycle will be yours :hugs:


----------



## flou

:hugs: poppie. Im sorry your feeling down. How you are feeling is perfectly normal and to be expected. You are grieving the loss of your baby and what could have been. But trust me when I say it does get easier. It never goes away and the smallest thing bring it back up, but it gets easier to cope with the loss. I have a work colleague who had a baby 4 weeks before my first pregnancy was due. So we would have had little ones only a month apart. Her boy is coming up for five and still now when I see him it brings it all back. But I do believe I am stronger for going through what I have. I hope you get your rainbow soon. Sending babydust your way!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yeap totally understand Poppie :hugs:
My emotions are up n down every day at the moment. One minute I feel really positive that everything will be fine but the next Im ready to give up. I feel fat (put on a bit recently myself) and a total failure, nothing is working out.

I still have bleeding but its just been the same weird on /off, mostly on wiping. It got a little heavier at one point so looked like very light af starting but that same day it stopped again. So this is day 8 of this frustrating carry on.


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks ladies, I know you understand and I'm sorry we're all in the boat. :hugs: I hope we're all out of this one and onto the pregnancy train soon.

BabyBrain how annoying. Why do our bodies feel the need to muck up on us when we need things to be clear cut as they always once were?? When we first started TTC with our first, my regular 28 day cycle that was like that forever decided it would just change up to being 33 days!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So I&#8217;ve been doing the clear blue ovulation test stick things and it says I&#8217;m peak fertility today which was interesting since it has said low the last few days and today it jumped lol we shall see. My back is killing me since yesterday which doesn&#8217;t make me in the mood much but will try to make the most of this cycle
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mrsmummy2

My opks went from pretty faint to positive over night it seemed! I had a good positive monday, then blazing positive yesterday. Bit lighter today. FF seems to think O day was Monday so fx ill get 1 more high temp tomorrow to get crosshairs then we wait... 
Im so hoping this cycle will be mine. My due date should be Christmas day if it is!!

Fx for you :dust:


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh I'm so excited for you girls W8ting and mrsmummy! Have fun doing that BD. I'm sending :dust: your way. 

CD6 here, finally AF has buggered off. I'll grab a clearblue ovulation kit tomorrow and probably start testing in a day or two. I thought I wouldn't temp this cycle but I am, i like to have that confirmation of O but I'm telling myself not to stress too much. Last month i was waking at all hours, shoving the thermometer in mouth, trying to get temps at like 2am! So I'd say nothing was really all that accurate anyway!

X


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks poppie <3 if I'm honest.. ill be glad to be fully in the 2ww to give the BDing a rest :haha: 

That's how i feel about temping. I wasn't going to do it at all.. then we got pg and then mc so i thought theres no way im not doing it now. Although i do find myself not getting as good a sleep because im anxious to see what my temp will be...! Sending you lots of luck for this cycle!! :dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck ladies :dust:

Still on/off bleeding today. Add in the stupid snow that wont pee off I'm feeling a bit frustrated! Plus these boys are driving me mad :wacko:

Poppie my cycles were always crazy when i was younger and then when i was on the mini pill I had bleeding or spotting at random times, I was one of the unlucky ones! After my mc last July I started being bang on 28 days which was weird. 

So I dont know if Im cd9 (when I first started spotting) or maybe cd6 but I will follow my opks anyway so it wont matter too much. Just hope this random bleeding stops soon.


----------



## mrsmummy2

I hope it stops soon babybrain <3


----------



## flou

Babybrain I hope the bleeding stops soon. Its horrible when your body does things you don't expect without any real explanation. And double annoying when you are ttc!

I should hopefully ovulate either Monday or Tuesday. So just hoping to catch the egg! Fx!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck Flou :dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks, yeah it's getting annoying but I understand things can be messed up after mc....just wish it would hurry up!! Lol
It's more like lots of CM that's either pinky, brown, bright red or has red streaks. Sometimes I go wipe and it's a proper big spot of blood. Next time I go there's nothing there. Very odd. 
I'm starting to feel like something out there is telling me to stop ttc. My 2 boys were so simple.

Good luck flou, I really hope this is your month! :dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Been having a read about Pregnacare vitamins causing periods to stop /be delayed/ delaying ovulation!!! I've been taking them since my last period, in the past Ive just started taking them when I got my bfp but wanted to give things a boost. I dont know why they would have an affect but I do wonder if these are disrupting my period so will maybe stop or switch.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh wow really? How odd!! I took those when I got my last BFP... I did half wonder if it had something to do with it (although I know it probably wasn't linked). I've just continued to take folic acid on its own now as that's what I took with DD and DS.


----------



## Poppiebug

How annoying if the prenatals could be causing things to muck up! I take one, but it's the same one I've always taken leading up to TTC since before my first was born. I don't think it's had any effect on anything, except hopefully making things good for developing baby. 

Started digi opk testing today (as per the recommendation on their info) of course, just low, open circle. Probably DTD anyway lol. 

I hope you all have a good weekend. xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm not sure why they would affect things but just came across it the other day, loads of ladies think it's caused them issues. I think my body is just having a laugh at me! :haha:

Good luck with the digi Poppie, hope it helps you this cycle.

Hope everyone has a good weekend too :)


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks Babybrain. I'm only doing digi this cycle instead of normal sticks as well, just to TRY and stress less about it. Trying my hardest not to get too worked up. So hard when you just want it to happen already. Like I've said before I just don't know how people go through this for so long.

Anyway we had a nice family day out today, good to go and do something different. The kids got to play in the park while the weather is still nice.


----------



## BabyBrain80

I feel like I've been constantly staring at OPK's or ic's forever! It's been since the beginning of last year and I'm getting quite fed up with it all. I'm getting a bit obsessed!

Day 13 of the bleeding on/off saga...:shrug: theres definitly more blood now (when it's on)than there was in the first week. It's like someone didn't turn the tap on full and it's taking forever to empty!! My OH said why don't you go to doc? Well by the time I got an appointment it will probably have stopped, what can they do? And I can't pick who I want to see anymore and there's only 1 doc I would want. At this point I feel like "whatever!" There's no point getting stressed, just give my body a bit of time to sort itself out, it's had a hard year!

I do feel a bit defeated by the whole thing. 

Still at least the snow is away, there's been a bit of sunshine (which turned into a heavy downpour :wacko:) so fingers crossed I can get these two boys out a bit more as we still have another week off school/nursery/work. 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## flou

:hugs: babybrain. I am sorry you are going through this. When you think about planning to have children you never imagine it would be so difficult or stressful! For some lucky ones its not and then for others it just seems one thing after another. I hope you get a resolution soon!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry its taking so long babybrain <3


----------



## Poppiebug

Sending love BabyBrain. xx

As Flou said, you never imagine things being so hard or so heartbreaking, especially when you see these women who seem to have things so easy, but I guess you never know what their real stories are.


----------



## BabyBrain80

That's very true guys and thanks. Thinking back to last jan/Feb time when I first started to seriously think about ttc again, I never imagined it would be this way. I'd had a mc in the past but ds2 came along easily afterwards, figured it was just bad luck. Also I was lucky though to have fallen pregnant so easily 3 times so didn't think that was an issue either. And here we are. 
I look at wee Austin and think I really am so very lucky to have had him after all, he's my wee rainbow. Obviously Im grateful for Cam too but it feels different as there was heartache before and after A and I really feel like I may never have had him. If you know what I mean.
When I see others posting that have struggled for years and have no children it makes me feel very guilty. Like I shouldn't moan, but we each have our pain.

I really hope you all get your wee rainbow babies very soon :dust:


----------



## Poppiebug

I feel the same, I am lucky to have my boys who were conceived so easily and have both been happy and healthy, then when we conceived first try again with our angel it was amazing. I had all sorts of plans for my year, when I'd tell people, when I'd finish up, then things went to crap. I thought that falling pregnant again first month would be super likely but it didn't happen, and although this is only our second month I feel like this journey will go forever. We used to say we wouldn't try in April with the baby likely to come at Christmas but now I don't even care. 

So yeah, you gotta count your blessings I guess, but it doesn't make the struggles less painful.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I feel like these next 10 days until af is due will and are dragging lol. Hopefully I&#8217;ll be lucky but idk we shall see took almost a year to conceive the one we just lost so hoping it won&#8217;t take as long to get a bfp again. Fingers crossed


----------



## flou

I didn't have an easy time ttc DS. It took us 4 years and 2 losses, from the time we decided ttc to actually having him in my arms. I went through some dark times of thinking that I would never be a mum. So Im so grateful for DS. When I got pg so quickly last year I thought that all or any issues I had conceiving were in the past. Just bad luck. But I miscarried and for several months after I felt so guilty, like I didn't have the right to be angry and upset as I had my DS. But when I acknowledged those feelings I felt a lot better. It was still a baby I lost and all the hopes and dreams. And DS' sibling which hurt the most. 5 mobths ttc I had a chemical. I tested got a bfp but I had spotting which never stopped and few days later developed into AF. I think I knew it wasn't going to stick around. I get scared that I might never be able to have another and give DS a little brother or sister. I know how lucky I am to have him but I just want a bit more to have just one more. I still have hope but I just wish I knew my realistic chances so I could make a decision as to whether to keep hoping or to move on. At the moment I want to continue to try and hope it happens. I hope we all get our little rainbows soon.


----------



## Poppiebug

Got me a flashing smiley last night and lunch time today and I think ewcm this afternoon. For those that track, how long before O do you ladies get ewcm? The last few cycles it's been like 2 days before FF says O occurred with temp shift.


----------



## BabyBrain80

I don't know for sure but tend to get ewcm for a few days in the run up and don't temp so don't know when O actually occurs, just vaguely. Will try and dtd every second day throughout, should be enough....hopefully lol xx good luck :dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

This month i had ewcm for 5 days, day 3 being O day. Not sure whats the norm for me as ive never really taken too much notice. As babybrain said, BD every other day when you see that ewcm.

Hope you are all doing well. Im 8dpo today and feeling quite normal... had on off nausea up until yesterday and now I'm fine :shrug:
I thought i may have had a squinter yesterday but pretty sure today was bfn. Still early, but preparing myself for bfn and AF to arrive. I have to remember to look at the bigger picture.. 9 months no protection (and LOTS of BDing) before we got our surprise bfp with dd... 2 cycles for ds (bding every other day) then 1st cycle pg (then mc) this time.. its all luck. Thankfully i got a bfn at 6dpo (3w post mc) so i know any new lines are a new bfp :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBrain80

What urine did you use yesterday? Maybe todays was a bit more dilute? I never got good early lines with fmu, 2nd or even later was better. Good hold, no drinks. And mind hcg apparently takes a couple of days to double. Still early too.
Im very hopefull!!! Xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Used fmu on first test, then one in the evening but wasnt a great hold.. maybe only 2 hours and id been drinking LOADS all day. Todays was fmu but i did pee at like, 12.30am, then tested at 5.30am. Also drunk 1.5 litres between 8pm and 11. I have to admit, fmu today looked quite diluted.
When i invert the pic i can see something on both of yesterdays tests but nothing today. However of course i may not have even implanted yet... so obviously no bfp before that!


----------



## BabyBrain80

True lol It messes with your mind so much doesn't it! 

Afm I had no blood when I got up this morning but a little appeared later but it's been very light today so I'm hoping it's stopping.....TWO WEEKS!!! I did an opk too just to see (probably more because I'm having POAS withdrawal symptoms so just need to pee on something! :haha:) it was very clearly a negative. But I could be cd12-15, who knows? :shrug: so worth checking. 

Last night on the way to bed I was feeling a bit upset, so I had a wee snuggle in with my little rainbow baby and I just cried. I couldn't sleep afterwards and I had all sorts of thoughts on why I've lost 2 babies. Thinking of 'Tiny' and that little heartbeat. I ended up logging into my maternity notes online and studying the blood test results. Not really helping myself at all! I'm so scared it happens again.

Anyway, I'm sorry, I don't mean to bring you guys down. I always think I'm so doom and gloom on here! I'm really not that way normally but I suppose I can let it out here. Xxx


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I&#8217;m itching to test right now but af is not due for 8 more days so trying to hold off for a bit longer. Hope this is our cycle ladies!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

It really does! Its allllll im thinking about :haha:

Glad the bleeding is finally coming to an end! Hopefully you'll get a positive opk soon! 

Its understandable you feel that way :hugs: this site is brilliant for being able to let out all those feelings and emotions that sometimes you feel you cant in real life.. and more so with women that understand those emotions :hugs: 
I really hope your bfp is right around the corner with a sticky bean <3


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck w8ting! :dust:


----------



## Poppiebug

:hugs: BabyBrain - it's ok to have those moments, I have to tell myself that too sometimes. Night times are my worst too, DH will drop off to sleep so easily and I'll just lay there, thinking of things that might have been, a few tears here and there. I would have been about half way now, sometimes I pop into the pregnancy thread (which I created, but had the admin transfer after it all went wrong) and read how everyone is doing in there. I shouldn't do it to myself but it happens. 

Fingers crossed for your Mrsmummy!! I hope that turns into a lovely bfp for you!! 
W8ting I have everything crossed for you too!! 
:dust:

AFM - I tested about 1:30pm yesterday with the digi opk, flashing smiley, then again at about 9pm and it was solid smiley and the lines were strong as!! :happydance: So dtd last night. DH is adamant that we still "go with the sway program" as in, stop dtd now until after O is passed, but I really don't want to run the risk of missing that eggy so I hope to try and persuade him for tonight too. I do admire his persistence in wanting to get that baby girl, even though I've been telling him it doesn't matter now.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks poppie! Got another temp rise this morning... promised DH i wouldn't test til Friday so I dont have to sit there squinting at tests :dohh: :rofl:
I'm laying here now regretting making that promise. I know hes right though! 9 dpo still may not show anything. 

Yay for positive opk!! I hope you catch that egg!! :dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Woohooo! no bleeding today so Im hopeful thats that over. Just don't know if it was a proper period or what? Ive got plenty of opks so will keep an eye on things. Trying not to stress!

Also Im watching One born every minute....not a good idea!! Lol

Whats happening with you all? Xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yay! Glad its finally stopped. 
I can't face one born at the moment.. it was my fave program.. but now.. nah. I've got them recording for when I'm pregnant lol.

Im testing in the morning .....the ones ive bought dont have great reviews so may pop to the pharmacy and get a frer... We'll see! My cb rapid result and tesco are both test from 1st day of a missed period :nope:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Ive been avoiding one born for months but it came on after supervet and I was watching before I realised and Ive been ok with it tonight for some reason.

Good luck in the am, let us know asap. What dpo are you now? 10? 11? X


----------



## mrsmummy2

I thought i was doing ok, but was meant to visit my friend tomorrow who just had a baby girl 2 weeks ago and suddenly found myself crying because i shouldve been nearly 12 weeks now and getting my first scan :cry:
So definitely not sure one born would go down well with me at the mo :nope:

Thanks! I'll be 10dpo tomorrow. The tests i have say from 6 days before a missed period .. but we shall see...!


----------



## BabyBrain80

I totally understand, I should be 25w3d. Or have a 2month old baby in my arms. Thats why Im so surprised I sat through it! I struggled holding a friends baby back in October, he was less than a week and I cried. I held him a couple of weeks ago and was ok, maybe cos hes a bit older?. It was too soon the first time. Dont push yourself into anything, its really hard and maybe its all too fresh for you just now. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

It's definitely hard thats for sure. Im glad you found it easier this time around. 
Think ill definitely give it a little while before i visit. Its the whole newborn thing and pregnant women :nope:

Heres to hoping all these emotions are a sign of a new pregnancy!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Fingers crossed for u mrs, hope u get good results!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks w8ting!


----------



## Poppiebug

Good luck mrsmummy!! :dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks poppie!


----------



## Davis1016

ANL25 said:


> AF still has not showed I&#8217;m 16dpo tested today- it&#8217;s negative. I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s late just due to the stressing of the two week wait! Just waiting for it to come now so I c an get it over with! I&#8217;ve been really busy with work and haven&#8217;t had a chance to be on here. I hope you ladies are doing well!
> 
> Thinking of you all and I sure do pray that you all get your bfp next cycle along with a sticky bean!

Did Af ever show or bfp??


----------



## flou

Good luck mrsmummy. Hoping you get a bfp very soon!

I think I am now officially 1dpo and into the tww! I'm back to work on Monday so hopefully that should keep my mind busy. I had really painful ovulation pains this month. I am hoping its a good sign for a good quality egg.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Bfn this morning with fmu and smu :cry:

Ordered some first response... arriving saturday. Will test sunday if af doesnt show first...!!

Fingers crossed that egg is getting ready to snuggle up nicely for the next 9 months flou!!


----------



## Poppiebug

flou said:


> Good luck mrsmummy. Hoping you get a bfp very soon!
> 
> I think I am now officially 1dpo and into the tww! I'm back to work on Monday so hopefully that should keep my mind busy. I had really painful ovulation pains this month. I am hoping its a good sign for a good quality egg.

Me too I think flou. I am fairly in tune with my ovulation goings on, get crampy etc, but last night about 10pm I was watching a show and had this pinching pulling pain on the right side that was quite intense for like 20 mins or so, then subsided quickly, so I'm fairly sure that was O. Despite having the peak on the digi the night before I used a couple more sticks like regular opks yesterday and had the most positive one at 1pm so that makes sense with the surge and then the pain later on. Hopefully there were some guys still there from the night before to meet that egg. Fingers crossed we will be lucky together!!

Sorry mrsmummy, but you aren't out just yet!! Fingers crossed!! 

My eldest turned 6 today! Can't believe that time has flown so fast. School holidays here at the moment so we are able to take him out and do a few things. It's also our 14th Wedding anniversary tomorrow. Don't think DH has any surprises planned (never does - ugh men) I got him a little gift. 

Otherwise looking forward to the weekend, although I might be just resting, i woke up with a cold today, ugh. Hopefully that doesn't impact anything else! 

Hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Have lots of AF style cramps today, so wondering if she will be making an appearance sooner rather than later. Anyone know anything about cervical positions? Mine is SOOO high I can barely reach it. I checked last pregnancy and it was high too.. but I don't know what my "norm" is as I've never really checked. 

Happy birthday to your eldest :) My DD was 6 in Feb, and I was soo baffled that a whole 6 years have just flown by in the blink of an eye!! Hope he has a lovely day :) 
And happy anniversary for tomorrow :) We never tend to do much on our anniversaries because we are NEVER childless... it's always one of us staying in when the other goes out (which also barely happens. we're like little hermit crabs :haha:) 

Hope your cold goes soon! I had a cold during the 1st week of the tww this cycle and just before bfp :shrug: How odd!!


----------



## flou

Sorry about the bfns mrsmummy. You're not out until AF arrives. It could stillbe your month.

Poppie lets hope we both get bfps in 2 weeks time! Happy birthday to your eldest and have a good wedding anniversary. I know what you mean about not doing much for anniversaries. Last DH went out for dinner and my parents babysat DS. We spent the entire time talking about DS because we are so rarely go out just the two of us. There was then a huge thunderstorm which when we did return to find my parents trying to dry out our conservatory. It had leaked really badly in the sudden massive downpour of rain which had also caused the electrics to go inside the conservatory. That will teach us to try and go out on our own!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Having some spotting this morning, let&#8217;s see how this plays out. Eaither it&#8217;s implantation or af making an early appearance, we shall see


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck w8ting!

Had a big temp rise today.. hoping its a good sign!


----------



## flou

Good luck w8iting and mrsmummy!


----------



## Hellobaby2

Hello mummies, 

I spent last night going through all your messages on this thread and found such comfort after my recent loss on the 2nd of April (12 weeks) and I told myself I have to sign up and be part of this positive TTC group so I hope you dont mind me joining you. 

I have a 34 months old DD and just had a mc over a week ago at 12wk. Cant wait to TTC again but the PG test still showing BFP (positive on O strip too but reckon its because of the HCG). Im just waiting patiently for the hormones to leave my body and will do a second PG test. 

Recommended by a friend who have had a mc on Dec 2016 and conceived again on March 2017, she had maca powder since the start of her mc to regulate the hormones and her period was back within a month and had been very regular since. Im listening to her advice and am having maca powder everyday now with the hope of AF will be back in less than a month and on a regular basis. If you are having an irregular period, maybe its worth looking into this :) 

PS - iamready congratulations on the BFP, give me hope after seeing your positive news on this thread. Hope all is going well with the baby bump and please keep us posted on your next scan.


----------



## Poppiebug

w8ting and mrsmummy, I'm sending all the that babydust your way. I hope so much that you get your bfps soon. :dust:

Thanks for the birthday wishes for my son, he had a great day. :)

My Anniversary today, here comes a complete ungrateful wife whinge - I didn't expect anything from DH but received a typical present from him a retro Super Nintendo wifi game controller (this is the second one he's given me) so we can play together :neutral: I'm like, yeah thanks I'll put that with the other one I haven't used (whatever we are supposed to use them with isn't working atm) and also with the SNES mini that you got me for Christmas that I also haven't used, he's in IT so this is his thing and yeah I liked to play games like that once upon a time, but more suited to our 6 year old who is Mario obsessed at the moment. 

I know I should be grateful, and I really am that he's always here for me and that he's the same guy I've known for 16+ years giving the same typical "practical" gifts, our first Christmas he got me headphones for my computer because I had mentioned that I needed new ones :rolleyes: I would have just liked something girly, romantic, you know.... especially seeing as I've had such a shit start to the year :cry:

Anyway, rant over. My friend said hopefully he's given you a baby but you just don't know it yet. So hopefully [-o&lt;


----------



## Poppiebug

Hellobaby2 said:


> Hello mummies,
> 
> I spent last night going through all your messages on this thread and found such comfort after my recent loss on the 2nd of April (12 weeks) and I told myself I have to sign up and be part of this positive TTC group so I hope you donÂt mind me joining you.
> 
> I have a 34 months old DD and just had a mc over a week ago at 12wk. CanÂt wait to TTC again but the PG test still showing BFP (positive on O strip too but reckon itÂs because of the HCG). IÂm just waiting patiently for the hormones to leave my body and will do a second PG test.
> 
> Recommended by a friend who have had a mc on Dec 2016 and conceived again on March 2017, she had maca powder since the start of her mc to regulate the hormones and her period was back within a month and had been very regular since. IÂm listening to her advice and am having maca powder everyday now with the hope of AF will be back in less than a month and on a regular basis. If you are having an irregular period, maybe itÂs worth looking into this :)
> 
> PS - iamready congratulations on the BFP, give me hope after seeing your positive news on this thread. Hope all is going well with the baby bump and please keep us posted on your next scan.

Hi and welcome, although as I always say I hate welcoming people to this thread because no one wants to have to go though that. I'm so so sorry for your loss. The ladies here are a wonderful support, somewhere to just chat away about anything with women who know what you've been through.

I hope your rainbow is just around the corner. :flower:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hellobaby2 - welcome. I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: good luck!!

Thanks poppie! Sorry about your DH. Sometimes men just do not think :dohh:


----------



## Hellobaby2

Thanks girls! 

Happy anniversary Poppie - to make you feel better about your DH, me and DH have known each other for 10 years (wed for 4) and we havent been doing presents for god knows how long... because we thought we both have everything we need, why bother buying presents (which I kind of agree lol) but sometimes I still secretly wish he would get me little something!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So sorry for your loss hello we are here for u through this. These ladies are wonderful


----------



## BabyBrain80

Welcome Hello, so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Poppie....whinge away! My OH leaves these things to the last min and I get nothing! For example on my birthday he was like sorry I never had a chance to buy a card......yeah cos it was a surprise birthday right?!?! It's not that I particularly want anything but I always put thought into little gifts for him, like personalised things from the boys, a metal keyring with their footprints engraved on it and for fathers day I framed their hand prints. I'd love something like that done for me. Anyway, Happy anniversary.....hope your friend is right!

Loving the temp rise mrs! Fx :dust:

And a good big :dust: for everyone else! I forget where we are all at in our cycles lol

Afm.......well at least the very long period type thingy has stopped, I should have been ovulating about now but I'm guessing it's all delayed or may not happen. Opk was barely visible so way off it lol.


----------



## flou

:wave: Hello. I am sorry for your loss and that you find yourself here but hopefully you can get the support you need. 

Babybrain I am glad the bleeding has stopped and hopefully your cycle will be back to normal soon.

Poppie don't worry about ranting about your DH. Sometimes I am convinced men come from a different planet!


----------



## imready4it

Hellobaby2 said:


> Hello mummies,
> 
> I spent last night going through all your messages on this thread and found such comfort after my recent loss on the 2nd of April (12 weeks) and I told myself I have to sign up and be part of this positive TTC group so I hope you dont mind me joining you.
> 
> I have a 34 months old DD and just had a mc over a week ago at 12wk. Cant wait to TTC again but the PG test still showing BFP (positive on O strip too but reckon its because of the HCG). Im just waiting patiently for the hormones to leave my body and will do a second PG test.
> 
> Recommended by a friend who have had a mc on Dec 2016 and conceived again on March 2017, she had maca powder since the start of her mc to regulate the hormones and her period was back within a month and had been very regular since. Im listening to her advice and am having maca powder everyday now with the hope of AF will be back in less than a month and on a regular basis. If you are having an irregular period, maybe its worth looking into this :)
> 
> PS - iamready congratulations on the BFP, give me hope after seeing your positive news on this thread. Hope all is going well with the baby bump and please keep us posted on your next scan.


Im so sorry you are going through this horrible experience... I am doing well. I had a 3rd scan yesterday and saw my little gummy bear. Still checking in and keeping up with everyone here. I hope you get AF back ASAP so you can start TTC again. Good luck!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good to see you Imready:hi:

Peanut and ANL, just wondering how you ladies are doing?:flower:


----------



## flou

Imready I am so pleased everything is going well!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So took a test today just because and I swear I see a very faint line. So hard to know if I really see it or not but I swear it&#8217;s there. I&#8217;ll take another test in the morning with my first pee of the day. Fingers crossed


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck w8ting!!
:dust:

Im testing tomorrow morning too (ill be 13dpo)


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck to u also!!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

BabyBrain80 said:


> Good to see you Imready:hi:
> 
> Peanut and ANL, just wondering how you ladies are doing?:flower:

Hey girlie. I am still here.. just on holiday in Dubai so have been away from my phone just trying to soak up the sun have lots of fun and enjoy myself. I'll drop a message when I'm back home. Good luck to all of you who are testing. I've taken no opk out here so no idea where my cycle is at..


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck ladies!!!!! Exciting!!!!! :dust:

Peanut, good to know you're ok. Enjoy! Xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Bfn for me this morning :cry:
Counting myself out for this month.

Plan is to bd every other day next cycle and no charting/opks


----------



## BabyBrain80

Im so sorry mrs, I really felt like this was going to be it for you. :hugs:

Did you find temping etc was stressing you out more?

I've been thinking the same actually, this cycle is a bit weird so was thinking maybe just bd when we want or a bit more often and dont look at opks. There might be no point if its all gone a bit wrong.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Me too :( especially with all the nausea. I know they say you're not out til the witch shows but with 2 lower temps im not optimistic. 

Umm a little bit yeah. Mainly because i was so eager to see my temp i didnt sleep so well. Still good enough, but woke at 5.30 or earlier everyday then couldnt get back to sleep. 

We caught for DS with bding every other day 2nd cycle.. so I'm hoping it'll take the stress out of it.

Plus it gets your hopes up seeing those temps rising then they fall and you're like jeez i was SO hopeful then that happened.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just quickly popping in before I go to bed..

So sorry mrsmummy, I hope there's still a chance :hugs:

I know what you mean about not sleeping well with temping, I think I've said before I jump up at all times of the night, grab the thermometer only to see that's its about 2am or so! My temp taking times are so inconsistent, I should just give it up but I like to have that O confirmation you know? 

I've got a bit on this week so hopefully that'll keep me sane until testing, which I think at earliest I'll TRY to hold off til Saturday or Sunday.

:dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks poppie <3

Good luck!!

Yeah thats my problem. I want to give it up but then i wont have a clue :shrug:


----------



## Hellobaby2

So excited to see so many dpo and PG test messages! Good luck and I hope youll have your BNP very soon! 

I finally have a BNN this morning (exactly 2 weeks after mc), may I ask when can I expect the first period? 

I stop bleeding one week after mc and over the last 2 weeks, I had weird spotting (just one tiny drop of brown blood) twice (one last week and one today), just want to ask if this is normal?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Bfn this morning but af isn&#8217;t due until tomorrow so I won&#8217;t count myself out yet.


----------



## mrsmummy2

hellobaby - sorry for your loss :hugs: They told me to expect AF from 4-6 weeks. My MC was 4 weeks ago last Saturday. AF should be due today according to FF.. I'm yet to see her, but the past half hour have brought lots of back cramps and belly cramps, so I think she's making her way.
I haven't bled at all since stopping the mc bleeding (which only lasted 4 days) so not sure about that.. but I'm sure it's all normal and your body is trying to heal.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I got af 2 weeks after my mc


----------



## Poppiebug

How's everyone going? Any updates on testing?

I've still got a few days left before early testing, not feeling overly hopeful but you never know. The weather has started to turn cold here which I think has been affecting my temps in the morning so i cant really tell what's going on, if anything, from that. No other symptoms as yet. :coffee:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Af was due today and no sign of her all day so idk, I did test today and it&#8217;s so hard to tell if there is a faint lime or my eyes wanting me to see one lol it&#8217;s also hard to know if my cycle is going to be back to its usual 24 days or a few days longer so we shall see what happens these next few days


----------



## Poppiebug

Fingers crossed w8ting!! :dust:

I suffer so badly from line eye, so much wishful thinking.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Af was due 2 days ago for me.. shes not here yet but bfn. Just waiting now!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I&#8217;m in the same boat mrs, I&#8217;ll take a test again today at some point but this is my first full cycle since my mc (my first was 2 weeks after which was short) idk what&#8217;s going on usually I spot prior and all I&#8217;ve had was a tiny bit a few days ago. This waiting game sucks but still hoping I&#8217;m not out


----------



## mrsmummy2

Super frustrating. Im actually wondering if my body geared up to O but didnt ?! Surely with the temp rise and +opk it actually happened :shrug:


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh I really hope you two are still in with a chance and that witch doesn't come!! :dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

It's bad enough testing/ tww when everything is normal but cycles after mc are not always straight forward and confuse or frustrate even more!

Good luck ladies xxx :dust:
Feel free to post any tests for us to squint at lol

I had positive OPK's last cycle but I'm not sure I actually ovulated. I think I'm gearing up to O in a couple of days.....a week late after that long light weird period! Well, I'm getting a bit of ewcm now and I did end up doing an opk yesterday & today. Getting cold feet about ttc though.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey ladies I think I am in the same boat as mrs and w8ting.. period was due 2 days ago and I tested 2 days ago when I got back from my holiday and bfn.. I started getting crampy feeling the past 2 days and yesterday had the tiniest streak of brown blood i got excited to see af peaking but today same thing cramping and just tiniest brown streaks.. I'm getting annoyed waiting now. I usually have sore bbs by this point but nothing.. zero symptoms.. literally nothing! I don't know where I am at this cycle. I think I may have ovulated around 12 days ago but it was hard to tell as cm changed due to weather and I don't think I caught egg as it was impossible to bd with ds sleeping in the same bed as us when we were away. I'm gutted as I was desperate for a 2018 kiddo but I have to face the reality that It will not happen! I just want to feel some symptoms of something at this point. Just feel like I am hanging on a thread!


----------



## flou

W8iting I hope it is a bfp for you.

Mrs and peanut I hope the reason AF is staying away is due to a bfp which is just not showing up. It can happen. Either way I hope you are out of limbo soon.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah its super frustrating isnt it! Hope we all find out one way or another asap!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Really what on earth are our bodies doing to us? You guys are all in this limbo and I had all that spotting, bfn and weird period. All we want is clear nice cycles and BFP!! X


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Sucks when our bodies betray us like this. Hope we all get some answers soon


----------



## Poppiebug

So annoying everyone seems to be in the same boat! Bodies are such weirdo things, you spend all that time trying not to get pregnant with a regular cycle, everything is "as normal" then you go through all this trouble just to get that baby. 

No news from me, FF says CD7, although I think I'm like almost a half day ahead (I am sure I ovulated on CD13 but late in the evening). Desperate to test, but I know it's too early.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck poppie :) look forward to seeing your test!

No AF this morn, but temp is on the decline. Hoping to be out of limbo soon!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Spoke too soon! CD1.....!


----------



## Poppiebug

mrsmummy2 said:


> Spoke too soon! CD1.....!

So sorry mrsmummy :( least you're out of limbo land.

I'm praying that this is going to be your cycle!! :dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh I'm sorry mrs, glad that you are out of limbo although it still sucks :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks both! Im alright about it. Gives me time to lose some weight :haha:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Still in limbo over here. No sign of af yet although I think she may be coming. I got ever so slight cramping but not even spotting so we shall see. My cycles have always been 24 days on the dot but I&#8217;m at 27 right now we shall see how today goes, I&#8217;m taking a testing break today since it has been negative so far anyway


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Well af has arrived unfortunately so I&#8217;m out. On to next cycle


----------



## Poppiebug

Sorry w8ting! Least you're out of limbo now too. I'm sending :dust: your way for this cycle to be the one.

8dpo here, I think I'll test in the morning. I don't know if I've got symptoms or not, some twinges and things, but is it all in my head?? :wacko:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry w8ting :( hope this cycle will be yours.

Good luck poppie!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

We seem to be on the same cycle now mrs lol hopefully this next cycle will be ours


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry w8ting :hugs: sending :dust: your way and hoping the next cycle is the one!!!


----------



## flou

Sorry the witch got your w8iting and mrs! Sending you babydust for the next cycle!


----------



## Poppiebug

So nothing conclusive on this morning's test. Hoping it's just too early to know yet.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ahh i have my fingers crossed for you poppie :dust:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I'm still on my black/brown old clotting blood phase... it's been nearly 4 days! Slight red cm yesterday but nothing today. I'm peeved! Should I just count this as my period? I tested 2 days ago and bfn. Don't even feel pregnant at all so frustrating! 

Sorry the witch got you w8ting and mrs.. sounds like we are not far off our cycles.


----------



## Poppiebug

Well I think I'm out :( 

Some spotting yesterday and temps dropping. BFN on tests. I'm so bummed. Why is it not working now when we got pregnant first go with the others? My LP seems to be shorter now, how do I even fix that?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no poppie :( :hugs:
Not sure about the LP, but I'm sure there must be medications out there to help <3


----------



## Poppiebug

mrsmummy2 said:


> Oh no poppie :( :hugs:
> Not sure about the LP, but I'm sure there must be medications out there to help <3

Thanks mrsmummy. I'm actually feeling really depressed. I could have just slept all day yesterday. So emotional :cry:

I'm going to get some Vitex as I've read that can help, and start on that tomorrow. I don't think it could do any harm.

Part of me thinks to stop the temping and opks, but the organised side of me needs to know that stuff.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good idea! Hope it helps.
Sorry you've been feeling down :hugs: it's hard isn't it.. life becomes consumed with ttc and then its a massive disappointment every month when theres no bfp.
I had decided to not temp.. but low and behold i got that thermometre back out this morning and temped lol. Its hard not to once you've started.


----------



## ANL25

Ladies! Its me again! Ugh last month was crazy!!! I was exactly 7 days late!! I wasnt going to try aggain and well I posted this on the ovulation tests thread but hoping you dont mind if I post here since weve all kind of stuck together! Hugs everyone!

Im usually regular 30-32 days. Last month we tried and I also used OPKs and got a positive (I believe) on CD18. I was also a week late for my period. Maybe due to stress of hoping Im pregnant. So this month I decided to not try or worry about it. Here I am... last night we dtd with me thinking I couldnt possible get pregnant since its CD21/2 (dtd @ midnight) so just for my sanity I went to take a opk at lunch and it looks positive but the test line seems a tad lighter? Im unsure. Help please :)
 



Attached Files:







4CA74537-41E2-4631-822D-80580F7A1995.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8









7B64BC5D-3CC1-4A4F-B447-07129CD50AA9.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 6









BCA5F2E0-5761-4869-A1E2-D6BF9A093B95.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Anl251 is that a pregnancy test?


----------



## ANL25

Peanut- no it&#8217;s an ovulation test. I wasn&#8217;t going to &#8220;try&#8221; this month so haven&#8217;t thought about it or really had time to dtd but on cd 22 we dtd (at midnight) so cd23 at lunch I bought ovulation kit to see if maybe I ovulated during that time and that was my result. I usually ovulate at 17/18 dpo but I was late a week this past month so I don&#8217;t know ... it sort of looked positive but then a few hours later took another opk and the test line was so light!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh it does look very close to positive doesn't it! So you did another one later and it was lighter? It could be your surge coming down. Was your period normal? (Edited to say 
I see you were 7 days late) Mine was weird and long so I seem to have ovulated a week late. And I have read that sometimes o doesn't occur so the body tries again a week or so later??? Id test again for a couple of days maybe, see what it does....hopefully you end up with a BFP without even trying!!! Good luck x

Poppie I'm sorry you are having a hard time :hugs: it doesn't help much but your body can sometimes need a bit of time to recover xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Good luck ANL, I hope you catch that egg. 

I'm doing better today, just really really down this week. Pregnancy announcements coming left right and centre, people with 4 kids having their 5th and just like really?? I know you are heightened to everything when you're going through this stuff so you notice it more. I know and understand things can take time to get sorted after a loss, I think I am really just grieving a bit this week. I know my time will come again but can't helping thinking about the what if, or I should have been stuff, you know? We've all been there haven't we? 

Thanks for listening to me.

I'm definitely carrying on with temping etc this month, paid up my 3 months to FF so better use it. Hopefully the Vitex helps with things too. 

I hope you are all doing ok. x


----------



## mrsmummy2

Totally with you there poppie. A friend announced her pregnancy last week.. shes due the same time i wouldve been, so thats super hard to hear. 
I have everything crossed that we'll all get our bfps this year. Roll on those 2019 babies!!! :dust:


----------



## Ella

Hi ladies, hope it's okay if I join? I had a m/c at 11 weeks in Jan and now TTC again, be nice to talk to others ttc after a loss as I don't feel like I've got that same blind excitement feeling now, definitely overshadowed by worry :(


----------



## imready4it

Welcome Ella.

Update!! I received my Harmony test results this week and genetic tests came back great! Also, I found out Im having a girl! That will make 3 DDs


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Aww congrats imready so happy for you!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Ella said:


> Hi ladies, hope it's okay if I join? I had a m/c at 11 weeks in Jan and now TTC again, be nice to talk to others ttc after a loss as I don't feel like I've got that same blind excitement feeling now, definitely overshadowed by worry :(

So sorry about your loss but you're more than welcome to join us here. 
xx




imready4it said:


> Welcome Ella.
> 
> Update!! I received my Harmony test results this week and genetic tests came back great! Also, I found out Im having a girl! That will make 3 DDs

that's lovely imready! xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Imready, thats fantastic news, congratulations!! Hope you are feeling well xx

Ella, you are very welcome, Im very sorry for your loss. Yes the ttc journey is a bit different after a loss and it really can help to talk about how you feel. This place is great for that. So feel free to vent and know that we all understand, no matter what.

Poppie are you doing ok today?

ANL whats been happening? Did you do any more opks? 

Im hoping everyone else is doing ok, I forget where everyone is in their cycles!

So with my weird cycle I am Cd29 or 32.....6/7dpo. I ordered some ics....only 15 this time so I dont go too crazy :haha: and they arrived today. So since I hadnt peed for 4 hours I thought hey lets test! :blush: 

I really need more self control! It said delivery would be Tuesday which I was quite happy with but they came too early!!!! 

Bfn but I can see a vvvvf shaddow but to be honest I always see bloody lines! Reckon if you look hard enough on any test you can see something :dohh: I will try and wait till Monday at the earliest.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck babybrain!!
Sorry for your loss Ella


----------



## Hellobaby2

So sorry for your loss *Ella*, I feel the same too, feeling so paranoid with every little things. I had mc 3+ weeks ago and am still waiting for my AF and I have been worrying if there is anything wrong with my tubes, uterus etc... I think it's normal to feel this way after mc.

So happy to know everything is ok* imready4it *- I didn't know you can find out the gender so soon on the 12-wk Harmony scan, congrats on having a lovely daughter :)

*BabyBrain80* good luck and hopefully if you wait for a few more days, it will be a BNP!!!!!!! 

Next Monday will mark 4th week after mc and I am still waiting for AF. I recently have very mild aches around the lower abdominal area (stretchy, sometimes pre-AF kind of aches...) and the nurse said it could be everything is returning to where it should be but I am going for a scan on Monday to make sure everything is ok.

Silly question, I have been charting O but it has been negative, does it mean I need to wait for O to come before I have my AF?


----------



## imready4it

Hellobaby, the harmony test is a blood test usually given between 11-14 weeks. I think it checks for 46 different genetic abnormalities but you can check gender as well. They gave me the test because of my age, 39.


----------



## Hellobaby2

We have a harmony test on our 12wk enhanced scan too (based in U.K.), I think regardless of age, they give the test to anyone but only some hospitals (mostly research kind) offer the enhanced test together with the 12wk scan. 

Did you do O test before your first AF? If so, did you O? I&#8217;m anxiously waiting for my first AF and so far been getting negatives on O test, just wondering if it&#8217;s the case that I need to have my O before I have my first AF after mc...


----------



## flou

Imready congratulations on being team pink!


----------



## BabyBrain80

I've never heard of having the harmony test here in the uk before. I think my friend had to pay several hundred pounds to get it done and it was sent to USA.

Hellobaby, I'm not actually sure if you need to o. Maybe get the surge at least ? I've never checked it, just waited for af to appear and it's taken 6 weeks. During a normal cycle women can get af without ovulating so it does happen. Try not to stress yourself out too much, I know it's really hard. You desperately want to see your body working correctly. Don't be too hard on yourself, it will happen :hugs:


----------



## Hellobaby2

Thanks for the encouragement Babybrain. You are so right, I&#8217;m just so desperate to see my body working correctly but the stress is not helping at all. It&#8217;s good to know you don&#8217;t really need to have O to have AF because so far I haven&#8217;t seen any surge of LH at all... I have had very mild aches (kind of like the pre AF kind of aches) for many days, though it comes and go but I manage to get a scan from EPU so I am going in on Monday. Just want to make sure the tubes, uterus, everything in there is ok! 

The hospital I went to (PRUH) offers regular 12wk scan or enhanced 12wk scan at the Harris Birthright Centre at King&#8217;s College Hospital which include the Harmony test. I guess I&#8217;m quite lucky otherwise will have to fork out more for the test at a private centre.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hellobaby, Im glad you are getting a scan, definitly a good idea if it puts your mind at rest. I really hope all is well and it's just taking a little time. Let us know how you get on. Xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone, so yeah I had a crap week last week with everything. Must have really been a big sook because even my sister sent me flowers! Anyway, CD7 here, opks at the ready. Really hoping we get it this month. 

I hope you're all ok, I'm a bit self-absorbed at the moment.


----------



## Hellobaby2

hi *Poppie*, hope you are feeling better this week, try not to stress and enjoy the journey. I know it's hard but if we can go through childbirth we can go through anything :hugs: Fingers crossed you will catch the egg this cycle!! 

I went to the scan this morning and was told I actually ovulated 2 weeks ago and AF is likely to come in a week or so (today mark 4 weeks after mc). The nurse reassure me the tubes, ovaries, uterus etc is working fine and I should start trying again after the AF if I want to, there is no need to wait. Such a relieve after the scan, I have been doubting my body since the mc and it&#8217;s nice to know it hasn&#8217;t betray me.

I have been getting negatives on OPKs so I thought I am still expecting to ovulate, can&#8217;t believe I actually ovulated 2 weeks ago. Looking at the timeline, it probably happened when I still have a tiny bit of HCG in my body because that was the only time I got a positive OPK which I thought it was because of the remaining HCG in my body. I saw the ovaries through the scan this morning and one is much bigger than the other and it&#8217;s definite that I have Ovulated. I am not upset that I missed the egg because I don&#8217;t think I was ready to TTC 2 weeks ago. Now I am just patiently waiting for the AF to come, funny how I am so looking forward to the AF!

*Just some date stamp below for any of you ladies who are curious if the body would O before first AF. *
2 April: MC (natural and complete mc)
8 April: stop bleeding
9 &#8211; 15 April: BFP and Positives OPKs
16 April: BNP and negative OPKs since (which mean I could have ovulated with a bit of HCG still lingering in my body&#8230;)


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I&#8217;m about 10 or 11 days out from being able to test and really hoping for a bfp but we shall see what life has in store for me. So far two cycles after my mc and no luck catching that egg, now just patiently waiting in that darn tww


----------



## Hellobaby2

Only a few more days to go *Waiting*, fingers crossed for a BFP for you!!!!!!


----------



## Ella

Waiting, we can be in the TWW together, I'm due around 9th/10th so fingers crossed for us both and all you other lovely ladies :dust:

I have to go to the hosp on Fri, when I had my m/c in Jan they found a cyst on my left ovary and booked me in for a follow up scan in April to see if it had resolved itself. Well, apparently it hasn't because the consultant wants to see me to discuss my options, which he said will probably be surgical so pretty apprehensive about it all :(


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck to you Ella.


----------



## ANL25

Happy TWW Ella and waiting! I hope you two get your BFP! 

Imready- CONGRATS ON DD &#9786;&#65039;

Babybrain- I should be starting Saturday so will probably test Thursday to just get it over with to see if that &#8220;one day&#8221; just so happened to be a miracle. Thinking I ovulated prior to that so I don&#8217;t think the odds are in my favor but ya never know!


----------



## Poppiebug

Good luck Ella, I hope all goes ok.

Fingers crossed for everyone testing soon :dust:

CD9 here, started digi opk testing today, of course just a plain old O (open circle) as I expected, but I think you have to start so far out from when you think you Ovulate to detect the estrogen first before the LH surge.


----------



## Hellobaby2

hello ladies, I just had my follow up scan on Monday after mc (4wks ago). I was told by the sonographer that everything is ok and my period is likely to start within 7 days after. I am just looking at my report and it says the endometrium is regular and measures 6.5mm. Am I being paranoid to think that the thickness is a little low for pre-AF? I read the thickness should be around 7-16mm after O and pre-AF. Any of you ladies can shed some light on this matter?


----------



## Poppiebug

Glad they said everything was ok, i don't know anything about that stuff :shrug: do you have a follow up with your Dr?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey ladies

Sorry Hellobaby, I don't know about the thicknesses. Glad everything is ok otherwise though x

I posted this on the May testing thread 

Well you can mark me down as a bfn and then then the arrived shorty afterwards.

I'm really struggling just now, it's been such a rough few months and I just feel so done with all of this. I've had a good cry and got some emotions out. I just keep thinking back to my scans in December, I saw my wee babies heart beat and I'm finding it a bit hard to get over. It's taken so long for things to get back to normal and 
I feel a total failure. I know it's normal to feel like this when af arrives and chances are in a few days I will be back to preparing my opks etc. But right now I feel defeated, angry. I did think this was my last go for a while or forever....

That's where I'm at just now. Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Sorry to hear your so down babybrain. We are here for you


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks w8ting x you know how it is on CD1 xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Sorry to hear you are down brain.. it sucks so bad! I keep seeing or hearing people are pregnant and I can't help but get mad. Like literally getting mad for going through a back to back mc.. I'm so angry right now that it's 7 weeks since my mc and no af and no bfp. I also have no idea when I ovulated or will! I'm pretty sure I am fertile and my husband has gone for work out of the country. I feel like I am shouting off the top of my lungs for something to just fall in place and nothing!! I'm seriously now questioning if I should have another. Ahhhh so mad right now!


----------



## Poppiebug

Babybrain - I'm so sorry. That was me last week. I just went into a complete hole and depression is creeping in. Doing better this week, but I'm the same, I still go back to thinking about the MC, I miss my baby, I miss feeling excited about plans for this year, now nothing and struggling to believe it will ever happen. 

Peanut - thinking of you too. My biggest fear that it would take forever for AF to come back and right itself. I'm sorry you're going through this limbo time. 

xx


----------



## Hellobaby2

So sorry to hear you girls are going through a down time right now :( maybe you can plan a short break with DH? Even somewhere just a few hours away? 

*Babybrain*, if you can find someone to help with DSs maybe can go somewhere nice with DH around your O time? 

I had 2 weeks off from work after mc and didn't feel like I need a holiday but a colleague who went through the same said she went to Cuba for a holiday and came back feeling so much more better.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hellobaby2 said:


> So sorry to hear you girls are going through a down time right now :( maybe you can plan a short break with DH? Even somewhere just a few hours away?
> 
> *Babybrain*, if you can find someone to help with DSs maybe can go somewhere nice with DH around your O time?
> 
> I had 2 weeks off from work after mc and didn't feel like I need a holiday but a colleague who went through the same said she went to Cuba for a holiday and came back feeling so much more better.

When I had my mmc at the end of January, I was so lucky that I only really needed to take 3 days off work, I had already planned the following week off as my eldest was starting school. At the time I really just "got on" with things but at least I didn't have work to worry about. I think you sort of have that shock at the time where you don't process it properly and for me now a few months down the track, especially because I haven't got pregnant again straight away, I'm really feeling down about it all. 

On the positive side, my OPK is on the flashing smiley face with hopefully that solid smiley in the next day or two.

I hope everyone else is doing ok? 

x


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Still waiting out this tww, tested yesterday just because and bfn of course but I&#8217;m still 5 days out from af. My boobs have been hurting but that could go either way af or pregnancy so who knows. I&#8217;ll be happy when I know lol. Hope you ladies are well


----------



## Ella

Hope you catch that egg Poppie!

Waiting - this TWW has felt more like 12 weeks for me, don't know about you :haha: ... Just realised my cycle last month was a bit weird and there was only 30 days in April so I should actually be due either tomorrow or day after I think? Not too sure. Been having vv faint pink cm when I wiped for the past day and now it's progressed to spotting, which is really confusing as I don't tend to spot at all, AF just comes like a freight train making an appearance but maybe my cycles are still a bit weird from the m/c.

Been having pretty strong symptoms so was pretty sure this was our month but not so sure now with this spotting. Will have to wait and see I guess!


----------



## Poppiebug

Fingers crossed for you both W8ting and Ella! xx

:dust:


----------



## Hellobaby2

Good luck *Poppie*, *Ella* and *Waiting*!!! Keep us posted on your results :)

I finally have my first AF on Sunday!! Normal flow so I am hoping this cycle will be back to my normal cycle and I can TTC soon.

Let's pray May is our month and we will all have our BFP!


----------



## Poppiebug

Good news Hellobaby! 

I got my peak on Opk yesterday and all signs and symptoms pointing to likely O today. DTD last night and probably tonight. Hopefully we'll be lucky. 


x


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck poppie


----------



## Ella

Good luck ladies, AF arrived on Sunday night for me so onto a fresh cycle. FX'd for everybody who this witch hasn't got this month! :dust:

Ordered some cheapie OPKs from eBay that arrived today. Never used them before but what with my shortest cycle ever, thought would help me to pinpoint when I'm ovulating as at this point I really have no clue.


----------



## Poppiebug

Good luck Ella. If you need any help with opks or anything don't hesitate to ask. Even though i haven't been charting and opk-ing for that long in the scheme of things, i feel like an old hat at this. 

Had a very very positive opk last night, ovulation pains etc. Took another cheap opk just now and it's lightened up a heap and my pains are gone so pretty sure yesterday was ovulation day. Just need to wait for that confirmation with my temps.

Now to see how patient I can be for the TWW... Hmmm...


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So this happened today. Af isnt due until tomorrow but I just had this feeling that I needed to test :bfp: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2889C7D6-1DDA-4059-9111-3C3CF9440FE9.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Poppiebug

W8tingforbaby said:


> So this happened today. Af isnt due until tomorrow but I just had this feeling that I needed to test :bfp: :happydance:

Omg W8ting!!! :happydance: so so so excited for you!! Hoping so much this is a big sticky bean for you. X


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Thanks me too. Already have an appointment tomorrow with my ob because the labs they did when I started to mc they said my progesterone was too low and I&#8217;ll likely need to be on it when I got pregnant again


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

W8tingforbaby said:


> So this happened today. Af isnt due until tomorrow but I just had this feeling that I needed to test :bfp: :happydance:

Yipppeeee!!! Congratulations w8ting! Such wonderful news. Hope you have a sticky bean xx


----------



## Ella

Massive congratulations waiting! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9m :flow:


----------



## imready4it

Awesome news waiting!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Hellobaby2

Oh wow *Waiting*, I am so so happy for you! A February 2019 baby! I wish you an uneventful 9 months, cant wait for you to share baby scans with us :) 

*Ella*, my AF came on Sunday too. AF stops today so I can start testing and TTC very soon! Let us know how you go with the test, we could be doing the TWW together! 

*Poppie*, good luck!!! Hope you have another BFP to add to this group :) 

*Babybrain*, thinking of you. Hope your mood had brighten up a little since your last message :hugs:


----------



## flou

Congratulations w8iting!


----------



## fides

May I join? We thought we were done with kids, but then get pregnant this year only to lose it. Being pregnant again and all the hopes/dreams that go with it made me realize I really would love another baby if we can. Not too hopeful (turn 40 this year), but would like to try while we still can.


----------



## Poppiebug

fides said:


> May I join? We thought we were done with kids, but then get pregnant this year only to lose it. Being pregnant again and all the hopes/dreams that go with it made me realize I really would love another baby if we can. Not too hopeful (turn 40 this year), but would like to try while we still can.

So sorry for your losses fides, welcome to our little support group. Here's hoping it won't be too long before your rainbow. x


----------



## W8tingforbaby

So sorry for your loss fides, these ladies are amazing and so supportive. They helped me out tremendously


----------



## Poppiebug

How is everyone doing?? 

6dpo here and you know I'm going to be caving and testing early, probably on the weekend. Send all the baby dust pretty please. Nothing really to report symptom wise, really trying not to symptom spot. Yeah I'll probably be super bummed next week if af shows up, but i have a few distractions coming up so hopefully that'll help a bit. 

X


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi ladies x

Congratulations w8ting!! I'm so happy for you. I hope everything is going ok :dance:

Welcome fides :)


Well, I've been keeping busy as we have a fundraiser for the nursery coming up and it's a big event that takes up a lot of time, so it's keeping me occupied. At home things haven't been good with my OH. To be honest I don't have the energy to even think about it or talk about it much. I don't know how to sort it out either.....he said if there aren't changes then he's gone. I think he just needs more appreciation for his work in the house (DIY going on, any cooking etc), for supporting us (he pays for nearly everything) he's angry at things left lying about or certain things not done....but there is so much to do! I can't explained myself anymore. So he has a fit about it every now and then but because I don't make big changes and I'm not house proud (it's a home with children and a dog, not a showroom) (my part time job also isn't a real job) he's gone proper off on one the past 2 weekends. Anyway I can only give you my side of things and i don't see what he's annoyed about which makes it worse. It's like living with a boss. Feel like I'm walking on eggshells constantly. I don't argue or say anything back now, any explanation is shot down, so I stay quiet.....it doesn't help but I really don't know what to say anymore.

So ttc.....well I don't think so. That's another thing, he really doesn't understand my grief.

I feel really hurt that clearly I don't mean enough to him if he would want to leave me cause the house isn't as tidy as he would want. Or that some things lying about make him think we (me or kids) don't appreciate the work and money he's put into renovating it.


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh BabyBrain, I'm so sorry you're having this difficult time with OH. I really don't know what to say but I hope you are looking after you. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks Poppie, yeah I dont even know what to say! Hes been fine past few days. I guess Im just waiting for him to kick off again. 

Good luck for testing this weekend. Got my fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey brain, so so sorry you are feeling such strain in your life. Its balance and me and my husband are the same he can be a housewife and I can be the depressed bum but we make it work! I would get spurts of energy and the house would be dazzling and at other times I'm just to tired to do anything. I'm feeling more down now that it's been 2 months since my last miscarriage and still no signs of ovulation or af! Maybe your OH doesn't know how to express himself so he gets mad about small stuff but sometimes for people like that they like to find some order in things like that.

I hope you guys work it out. The stress cannot be good for either you two and the kids. We are always here if you need x


----------



## Poppiebug

Tested today, 9dpo. BFN. Despite some other promising and weird symptoms this week (like metallic taste in my mouth) I had a tiny bit of pink cm last night and then some red this morning on wiping. So I think I'm probably out :( if it doesn't get heavier today, I'll test tomorrow but if I do get AF I'm going to go to the Dr this week and talk about stuff as really think that my LP is too short now as I've had spotting at like 9/10 dpo the last few months before AF.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Don't count yourself out still poppie. I only get a positive at 14dpo. I'm 9 weeks and no period and no signs of ovulation still. Really feeling my body is broken. Just had weird spotting for a couple of times.. any ideas?


----------



## Poppiebug

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Don't count yourself out still poppie. I only get a positive at 14dpo. I'm 9 weeks and no period and no signs of ovulation still. Really feeling my body is broken. Just had weird spotting for a couple of times.. any ideas?

So sorry you're still waiting peanut. Have you been to see your Dr at all?


----------



## Poppiebug

Just checking in. 11dpo, test still bfn :( Having some weird symptoms though, a little nausea, things taste funny and I'm a bit off my coffee (a prego symptom for me), still a bit of brown spotting on wiping but feel like there's more cm going on down there but hardly anything. Usually I've got a faint line at 11dpo in the past. Holding on to hope while there's no red AF flow going on and my temps aren't down yet. [-o&lt;

I hope everyone else is doing ok. x


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck poppie. Still got my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks very much Peanut x things have been ok since I last posted but I still feel a bit hurt by his attitude. See how we go x

Got my fingers crossed Poppie, I had spotting like that when I've been pregnant. Most clear time was with ds1. we were on holiday in Australia and I had taken a test before we flew out, a wee but early but totally bfn, so didn't think anything else of it. Then on cd28 i had pink on wiping, and it was pinky brown for a couple of days, I genuinely thought it was just my period taking a few days to kick in. A few days later I noticed my nipples we big and dark so I took at test...bingo BFP! 

Never had the same syptoms in any pregnancy and before a BFP there were no actual obvious symptoms until a good few days or weeks after it. I get symptoms when it's bfn lol

Good luck honey xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

CD1 Gutted :(


----------



## Ella

SS the witch got you Poppie :hugs2:

Not been around much lately, final exams and then I'm officially free of uni forever! Had my employment law exam today and then got another exam on thurs and it will all be over!

Hope all you lovely ladies are well, I started using OPKs this cycle because my last cycle was so short and I got my first positive this morn! Tested again this eve and still positive so guessing I should O soon?! Getting the BD-ing in anyway!


----------



## flou

Sorry the witch showed Poppie :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Im so sorry Poppie :hugs:

Good luck Ella....with exams and catching that egg!! :dust:


----------



## imready4it

I hope everyone is doing ok???? Havent seen anything in quite a few days on this thread.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

imready4it said:


> I hope everyone is doing ok???? Havent seen anything in quite a few days on this thread.

I was just thinking that same thing. I still peak in here because I miss everyone. My group Im in right now is nice but its not u guys.


----------



## Poppiebug

I'm here, just had the worst week last week. AF, work issues and sickness :( 

I'm going to chat to my Dr this week to see if maybe I need tests to see why it isn't happening for us just yet after happening so easy in the past. I know it's not really been that long in the scheme of things, but I'm not getting any younger or slimmer and I feel like depression is creeping in. 

I hope everyone else is ok. 

How are you feeling W8ting??


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I&#8217;m sorry poppie, hope your doctor can be of help
I&#8217;m ok just very nauseous all the time but so far so good. Still feel nervous because I miscarried at 6 weeks last time and I&#8217;m almost there so I won&#8217;t rest until Friday when I have my ultrasound. 
I&#8217;m missing u ladies, the other group is great but not the same


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey ladies how are you all? Poppie are you trying anything different on your cycles? When I was trying for 2 years I switched to the wellman pills and cup.. maybe try something different? So frustrating as I can imagine!

Ella, how are you and how long have you been ttc?

Brain I hope you are ok x

I think I have finally ovulated after 3 months! I got 3 positive ovulation strips the past 3 days so fingers crossed it's finally happened. I'm teaching a point of just accepting one! 

Waiting fx for you. I was nervous second time at week 6 as that was the mark for me. Sadly week 6 came and it happened again.. second time it was easier to deal with. Fingers and toes crossed everything is going well as they do say the chances of a second miscarriage are low! 

Imready I hope your pregnancy is treating you well. Have you had any flutters or cravings yet?


----------



## flou

:hugs: poppie I totally get how you feel. When we decided to ttc number 2 I expected it to take awhile. It did when trying for my DS. But I caught straight away. Unfortunately I mc so I thought as it happened quickly I would have a break for a couple of months and then start ttc. 8 months later still waiting! Im 37 in July and hoping its not too late! Have been seriously thinking that maybe DS is all I need but then I worry if he will be missing out if he doesn't have a sibling and it makes me feel selfish for not continuing to try.


----------



## imready4it

Peanut, all is well. Thanks for asking. I havent had many flutters so I asked my dr at ththe last appointment ofibhad an anterior placenta and he confirmed I did. How disappointing!!! Every once in a while I will get some pressure way down low in my pelvis and he did say it was probably her. I go back next week and have another ultrasound. Ill be 19w then. I cant believe I am almost half way! No real cravings...no real symptoms at all in the middle of this 2nd trimester. It worri s me a lot. But my bump is growing so i guess she is as well.


Flou, Im 40 so theres always hope! I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks for the support ladies, I hate to be such a downer and whinging about it as I'm so lucky to already have kids. I know so many go through this without ever being blessed. 

Last cycle I went on Vitex (taking every second day now), which seemed to help lengthen it back to about 28 days, but in saying that I didn't ovulate til CD 16/17 and I had some spotting start on 9dpo so my LP seems to be too short still :shrug: If there is anything test wise we can do to see if there is an issue, I'd rather get onto it to sooner rather than later. My mum keeps reminding me that she was 39 when she had me, so I know there's still "time" but I am so impatient. 

imready - glad to hear all is going ok

w8ting - I will be exactly the same at that 6 week mark. I don't think I'll be able to get excited about anything until I am feeling baby move next time. I am sure all will be well for you.


----------



## Rainbobby18

Anyone on cd3? I could use a cycle buddy.


----------



## Poppiebug

Rainbobby18 said:


> Anyone on cd3? I could use a cycle buddy.

I'm CD 9, but always here for chatting Rainbobby.


Saw my Dr today, she is of the thought that probably all is ok but just taking a little extra time, however she did refer me for a scan to do a follicle count and I guess a general check, which I'll go for next Thursday. Also will do bloods at about a week after Ovulation to check progesterone etc. We both agreed that we'll go through all this stuff this month and not need to worry because this will be my month.........hopefully [-o&lt;


----------



## Rainbobby18

Thank you poppie


----------



## fides

Peanut, congrats on ovulating again!

I'm on CD8 here.


----------



## Poppiebug

CD13 today, think I'm gearing up to Ovulate. Flashing smiley on the OPK and EWCM today so that's looking good. So hoping this is THE month. I'll still go for my tests and things next week and see what they say. 

How is everyone else doing??

:dust:


----------



## Ella

Peanut, I'm good thank you, officially finished university now so looking forward to graduating in July! I've been TTC properly for around 3 months after my m/c back in Jan.


Had an operation Friday before last to remove a cyst from my left ovary. Op went well and managed to remove just the cyst and save my ovary so I was pleased with that.


Had a v faint BFP on IC today, against my better judgement did a CB digi and BFN... Not at all surprised considering how faint the BFP was on IC but DH saw the line too so I'm convinced it wasn't line eye! Feeling cautiously optimistic but also the most impatient person in the world lol

Fingers crossed this is your month Poppie!! :dust:

Hope you're all well x


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck Ella fingers crossed


----------



## Ella

CD1 :dohh:


----------



## Poppiebug

So sorry you're back on CD1 ella. Really sucks when you start to get your hopes up and the witch shows up.

I'm on CD16, don't think I've ovulated yet, my digi opk still says high with the flashing smiley guy. I have been going through a bit of work stress at the moment so hopefully that isn't going to affect me. Still going for my scan tomorrow so might get to see where we're at with that.


----------



## imready4it

Poppie, any news from your scan?

Im 19w1 today and had a scan. LO measured at 11oz! That seems a little heavy....dont you think? I wonder how accurate the measurements are. The other measurements seemed good. Dr did say he recommended I go to the high risk dr to get a more in depth scan and discuss possible genetic issues since Im 40. Now Im waiting to get that scheduled.


----------



## Poppiebug

imready4it said:


> Poppie, any news from your scan?
> 
> IÂm 19w1 today and had a scan. LO measured at 11oz! That seems a little heavy....donÂt you think? I wonder how accurate the measurements are. The other measurements seemed good. Dr did say he recommended I go to the high risk dr to get a more in depth scan and discuss possible genetic issues since IÂm 40. Now IÂm waiting to get that scheduled.

That's exciting you're almost half way!! I have no idea about how they work out how big babies are in there, I'm sure I've heard people be told their baby will be huge like 10lbs and its only 8lb or so in the end. I hope everything else goes ok with you.

No news on the scan, I'll go see my Dr next Thursday for results. The technician didn't really give anything away although she did take lots of pictures of things in there, which given I was there for a follicle count, meant that these were follies?? Anyway I'll wait and see. I also need to have the blood test, but I still don't know if I've ovulated yet, so that probably won't be until next week anyway. We're BD-ing none the less, so hopefully if and when I do Ovulate, something good happens. Although this week has been awfully stressful, things are starting to calm down now but geeeeeeeezzzzz!! :dohh:


----------



## Rainbobby18

I think I'm gearing up to O over the weekend. I only have a couple insems with my donor this cycle so :shrugs: it could go either way...


----------



## Poppiebug

Rainbobby18 said:


> I think I'm gearing up to O over the weekend. I only have a couple insems with my donor this cycle so :shrugs: it could go either way...

Good luck, I hope you manage to get that eggy.

Finally got the Peak on my Digi Opk yesterday, but also a bright glaring positive today, still getting O pains so I'm assuming it's just about to happen. I'm on CD20 so the stress of work things must have really delayed me this month. Poor DH is a bit worn out!! :blush:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

CD1.. I write this with tears in my eyes and no hope left in my heart. I'm pretty sure now that I'm giving up.


----------



## Poppiebug

PeanutWhereRU said:


> CD1.. I write this with tears in my eyes and no hope left in my heart. I'm pretty sure now that I'm giving up.

Oh hun. I'm so so sorry. I can feel your pain. Xx


----------



## elmum

So sorry Peanut. We are hoping with you and for you.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks ladies! How are you all doing?


----------



## Poppiebug

Well I think I ovulated but my temps look weird. I don't think FF is going to know where to put the O day. I have a cold also, so I think that has messed with it too. I think I'm about 2-3 dpo :shrug: 
I'm going for a blood test tomorrow to check for hormones from O so maybe that'll tell me more? Also seeing the Dr before for my scan results so I'll see what she says. Last week was just so bloody stressful so I know that's really messed me up. So annoyed.


----------



## Rainbobby18

I'm definitely out this month I only had 1 insem and my donor went on vacation during my fw.


----------



## Poppiebug

Rainbobby18 said:


> I'm definitely out this month I only had 1 insem and my donor went on vacation during my fw.

Oh that sux Rainbobby! I hope you have better luck next month. x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Rainbobby18 said:


> I'm definitely out this month I only had 1 insem and my donor went on vacation during my fw.

So sorry love x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Poppiebug said:


> Well I think I ovulated but my temps look weird. I don't think FF is going to know where to put the O day. I have a cold also, so I think that has messed with it too. I think I'm about 2-3 dpo :shrug:
> I'm going for a blood test tomorrow to check for hormones from O so maybe that'll tell me more? Also seeing the Dr before for my scan results so I'll see what she says. Last week was just so bloody stressful so I know that's really messed me up. So annoyed.

How long are your cycles? It seems like when you have 2 cycles I barely have 1 lol.. I think I will be fertile around the 28th.. So far away lol


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

For all the ladies that have more than 2 children already do you have any advice for me for when I eventually pop another? I hear too many stories about how hard it is and how you never have time for the first. Also my son will be 4 in December do you think a big age gap will affect the kids interaction?


----------



## imready4it

Peanut, my oldest DD was 5 when my youngest DD was born. Its worked well for us. However, now they are almost 16 and 11....will be a huge gap for our new LO. I believe theyll adore her though.


----------



## Poppiebug

PeanutWhereRU said:


> How long are your cycles? It seems like when you have 2 cycles I barely have 1 lol.. I think I will be fertile around the 28th.. So far away lol

Well I was about 25 days the first few months after MC ovulating around CD13/14, then last month I started taking Vitex (not sure if this is what made a difference) and it was more like 28/29 days but Ovulated around CD17. If I actually did Ovulate this month, it was about CD20 but I believe it was delayed because of my awful stressful week last week. I think today I'm about 4-5dpo but FF hasn't given me the O date because my temps have been weird, probably to do with the cold I have and not sleeping properly etc. 

I got my scan results today. Everything looks good, normal uterus and about 12 / 13 follicles on each ovary so that's a good number. I went for the blood test to check progesterone and stuff too, despite not quite being a week past ovulation, but the Dr said do it anyway cuz they should see some hormones by now. She'll call me Monday with those results.




PeanutWhereRU said:


> For all the ladies that have more than 2 children already do you have any advice for me for when I eventually pop another? I hear too many stories about how hard it is and how you never have time for the first. Also my son will be 4 in December do you think a big age gap will affect the kids interaction?

I had a 3 year (and a little bit) gap between DS1 and 2 which I found really good. DS1 was at the point where he could keep himself entertained if I was feeding or wanted to have a little nap while DS2 was napping. He was also really gentle with him too, no issues with leaving DS1 on the floor for tummy time etc and worrying about DS1 picking him up or whatever. A friend however had a smaller gap between her two and her DS1 just loved his baby so much he would be on top of him on the floor or trying to get into his cot, never deliberately trying to hurt him, but just at bit full on. I think it comes down to the kids though. I don't think there'll be any issues with your son being 4, if anything he'll be a great help and your next one will just love having him around and the interaction between them will be simply gorgeous.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey ladies hope you are all ok.

Peanut I'm sorry you were feeling down the other day, are you feeling any better now? CD1 is often a really rubbish day! I hope you are feeling more positive now, look after yourself.

I've more or less given up ttc. My cycles don't seem right anymore, weird periods and I don't think I ovulated a couple of cycles......no o symptoms that I'd become used to each month for last year and a half. No positive OPK's, although I didn't use them much ( didn't want to get sucked into POAS crazy again! Lol) I didn't try and bd at any particular times, didn't avoid it either but I had no idea where I was in my cycle last couple of months as it's been so messed up! 
I'm much less focused on ttc now and not been on this forum much, clears your head a bit! 

I've been quite busy otherwise and I think maybe that's it over for us, we have our 2 boys and perhaps a 3rd is just not meant to be??? 

My due date for Tiny is coming soon, 22nd July, today I would have been 34+4, I can't believe how quickly time has gone.

Sending some :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi BabyBrain - so sorry things haven't been good for you with TTC etc. I'll be thinking of you on 22nd July. I can't believe how fast time has gone either. I've not kept up with how many weeks I'd be now, too painful, but my EDD of early Sept also seems so close. Often have those "what if" moments. xx

I finally got my crosshair on FF app. It took my Ovulation date as the day I thought I did also, so that's good. I'm 6dpo so lets see how long I can hold out for testing. TRYING to be good and at least wait until 9/10dpo. I've had so much stress and sickness this cycle I'm not holding out too much help, but I will also be devo if the witch comes again. 

I hope everyone is finding time to relax this weekend. x


----------



## crusherwife44

Hi ladies. Read through these pages and I'm so sorry for all the losses. I just lost ours on the 8th and it frickin sucks. I honestly think you ladies that have lost more than one especially and still trying are so strong. I think if we don't get pregnant again in the next few months or it happens again i think im don't. We have dtd 2 times already. Still spotting here and there. Hcg 200 on Wednesday and will check again next Wednesday. We live 6 hours apart so ill be driving over every couple days. If it doesn't work before first af after the loss ill be not wanting to really try anymore. I don't think im going to use opks or anything just dtd whenever we can.
You lovely ladies are amazing to keep trying.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh no Crusher, I'm so sorry :hugs:
All I can say is take 1 day at a time, your mind may change from one minute to the next about what you want to do (mine sure does!). You are so much stronger than you think too. If you don't fall pregnant straight away dont forget its not your fault, your body may just not be ready. I totally understand the need for it to happen asap but I've always given myself 1 cycle but I know others have gone on and conceived with no problems 1st try. There is no right or wrong. So sending you lots of :dust: and hugs. I hope your hcg drops quickly xx


----------



## Poppiebug

So sorry for your loss Crusher. It's never nice to welcome a new reader / posted to this thread, but you are more than welcome to chat here with us.

I'm on 9dpo, caved and tested, bfn of course, I'm not really feeling symptoms either way and I guess it's a bit too early. My bfps in the past were more like 10/11/12 dpo. 

My Dr phoned with my blood test results, I wasn't exactly sure about all the things she was testing for, but progesterone looked ok as did most things except the AMH (Anti-Mullerian Hormone) was a little bit low? I have had a google around but I'm not too sure on what that all means, she said things might just take a little longer because my follicle count was good and everything else was ok. I'll follow up with her in a couple of weeks, hopefully it'll be because I am pregnant this cycle though.

:dust:


----------



## crusherwife44

Thanks ladies. I get my hcg checked again wednesday morning. Hope its just already zero now. 
How are you ladies?


----------



## fides

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hey ladies hope you are all ok.
> 
> Peanut I'm sorry you were feeling down the other day, are you feeling any better now? CD1 is often a really rubbish day! I hope you are feeling more positive now, look after yourself.
> 
> I've more or less given up ttc. My cycles don't seem right anymore, weird periods and I don't think I ovulated a couple of cycles......no o symptoms that I'd become used to each month for last year and a half. No positive OPK's, although I didn't use them much ( didn't want to get sucked into POAS crazy again! Lol) I didn't try and bd at any particular times, didn't avoid it either but I had no idea where I was in my cycle last couple of months as it's been so messed up!
> I'm much less focused on ttc now and not been on this forum much, clears your head a bit!
> 
> I've been quite busy otherwise and I think maybe that's it over for us, we have our 2 boys and perhaps a 3rd is just not meant to be???
> 
> My due date for Tiny is coming soon, 22nd July, today I would have been 34+4, I can't believe how quickly time has gone.
> 
> Sending some :dust: to you all xxx

Awww, :hugs: And I'm so sorry the due date's coming up soon. :hugs:


----------



## fides

crusherwife44 said:


> Hi ladies. Read through these pages and I'm so sorry for all the losses. I just lost ours on the 8th and it frickin sucks. I honestly think you ladies that have lost more than one especially and still trying are so strong. I think if we don't get pregnant again in the next few months or it happens again i think im don't. We have dtd 2 times already. Still spotting here and there. Hcg 200 on Wednesday and will check again next Wednesday. We live 6 hours apart so ill be driving over every couple days. If it doesn't work before first af after the loss ill be not wanting to really try anymore. I don't think im going to use opks or anything just dtd whenever we can.
> You lovely ladies are amazing to keep trying.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope your levels drop super quickly - I know it hurts to have to keep going back to an office full of pregnant ladies just to get your miscarriage blood draws. :nope: Hang in there.


----------



## crusherwife44

My draw from yesterday was 24. Hope I'm ovulating this weekend because I'll be with my hubs then and wouldn't have another chance most likely


----------



## Poppiebug

Cd1.... fml :(


----------



## imready4it

Hey ladies! Havent see anything here in a while. I hope you all havent given up! How are you also doing?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey ladies how are you all? Poppie I'm so sorry for another cycle! My due date was 22nd August.. and 8th November.. double whammy of a heartache is approaching :-( I'm cycle day 22 and still no positive lol. My long cycles just make it all impossible I hate them so much!


----------



## Poppiebug

I'm going ok. I have actually started seeing a Naturopath (super exxy) but hopefully she'll help. She's not into lots of herbs and stuff but I do have a few vitamins and things to take, also some to help with my stress and anxiety. I should ovulate in the next week. 

Hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Poppiebug said:


> I'm going ok. I have actually started seeing a Naturopath (super exxy) but hopefully she'll help. She's not into lots of herbs and stuff but I do have a few vitamins and things to take, also some to help with my stress and anxiety. I should ovulate in the next week.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. x

Maybe we will ovulate together. Cycle day 24 and still no positive opk...!!


----------



## TryinginMi

Hi everyone, im heather. I have a 13 yr old son...but we never stopped trying. Dec. Of 2016 i had a mc 3 days after finding out i was pregnant for the first time in 10yrs. We kept trying and i found i was pregnant again in May this year. I had a mmc at 6 weeks and a d&c at 11 wks. That was 3 weeks ago now. I'm ready to be pregnant again. I only bled for a few days and the my bf and i dtd mist of the days since then. I had +hpt a few days ago. I'm assuming that's just leftover from the d&c. I can go back to normal now though...lol...I have actually felt really good most of the time since. Most of my pregnancy symptoms went away before i had the d&c. The last couple of days have been kind of rough though i have just been feeling crappy. This morning i had to stop and puke before going to work. You know i can deal with this stuff when I'm pregnant...i really don't mind it at all, but now it's just irritating...
I hope we all get our sticky rainbow babies..Baby dust all through the forums


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey hun welcome to the group and so sorry for both your losses. Your 2 mcs are quite close to my 2 mcs.. hopefully we get our sticky bean soon x


----------



## TryinginMi

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Hey hun welcome to the group and so sorry for both your losses. Your 2 mcs are quite close to my 2 mcs.. hopefully we get our sticky bean soon x

Me too. The more time that goes by the more I think my first son was my miracle baby. It took quite a while to concieve him way back when I was 21. Now I'm 35 and i can feel the clock ticking. I miss having a little baby. But in the years since i have been diagonsed with hypothyroidism and i was really hoping if found the answer. My doctor seems to think the 2 mc were unrelated and i tend to agree so heres hoping the next time will be a perfect baby with the right amount of chromosomes. 
Thank you for making me feel welcome


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi TryinginMi, I'm so sorry to read about your losses. I really hope your rainbow is just around the corner.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

CD26 still no positive ovulation test but my boobs have been hurting slightly for 2 weeks. Feeling bummed. Only ovulated 2 times so far this year! Caught one and missed one :-(


----------



## Poppiebug

PeanutWhereRU said:


> CD26 still no positive ovulation test but my boobs have been hurting slightly for 2 weeks. Feeling bummed. Only ovulated 2 times so far this year! Caught one and missed one :-(

That suck Peanut. Have you seen your Dr?

I'm hopefully Ovulating in the next day or two. Flashing smiley on OPK last night.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Fx poppie. I have seen a Dr through private medical and I was supposed to for a blood test during my period to check hormones but my insurance was changing over so will have to wait for my next period now :-(


----------



## Poppiebug

How annoying having to wait. You are still ttc anyway though?? 

AFM- I got a positive solid smiley on my opk yesterday afternoon and ewcm with my usual ovulation pains yesterday / last night. BD last night too and my temp was way up this morning so thinking possibly last night was it. Will BD again tonight I'm sure so hopefully in with a good chance.

I had some more bloods today as requested by my naturopath so will see her next Saturday for those. Hopefully just a formality and things will be all good.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Fx for you heading into the tww.. I am still patiently waiting for the positive!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey xx

Poppie sorry af came, fingers crossed for this cycle :dust:

We are just back from a lovely wee holiday at Whitby, it was just what I needed....in fact I want to go back asap lol. We did lots and the weather was fantastic.

Anyhoo, I came back to a little surprise....
 



Attached Files:







20180708_172033.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BabyBrain80

It's still early days and I'm kinda in shock. I don't even know how it happened.....well you know what I mean lol. Seems the whatever will be attitude helped, no opks and no stressing. I had given up. So now I'm freaking out a bit, very scared. X


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Babybrain is that a pregnancy test!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

It sure is!!! X


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Yay congrats so happy for you!! When are you due


----------



## Poppiebug

BabyBrain that is fantastic!! CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:


ETA: I'm 3dpo and I'm going to try really hard not to symptom spot. I am on some antibiotics this week because I had an awful sore throat. Hoping that doesn't hinder anything from happening. They are considered "safe" but I was reluctant, however I couldn't function with my throat being so bad and feeling awful.


----------



## flou

Congratulations babybrain!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks ladies, Edd looks like 21st March, line is a bit darker, think I'm around 13dpo but I haven't kept track recently and only going on some right sided pain that I noticed. Still in shock, I was coming to terms with things and thinking about the future and here we have this little surprise!! Taking one day at a time though.

Hope you are feeling better Poppie xx

Got my fingers crossed for you all :dust:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Omg!! What an amazing surprise it's so great to see another bfp! I'm so happy for you. I hope everything goes well xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

W8ting congrats for passing the 6 week mark. How are you feeling?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Poppie i think I am post ov day 1 or 2. Let's do this together! Although I am not holding hope as we haven't stuck to regular bd so I won't be too gutted to see AF in 2 weeks! I think I either have something wrong with me or a very positive ovulation as I was nearly bending over in pain most of Saturday!


----------



## Poppiebug

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Poppie i think I am post ov day 1 or 2. Let's do this together! Although I am not holding hope as we haven't stuck to regular bd so I won't be too gutted to see AF in 2 weeks! I think I either have something wrong with me or a very positive ovulation as I was nearly bending over in pain most of Saturday!

Oh I hope it was ovulation for you. Fingers crossed for us both then!!

5dpo here today, nothing to report really other than finally feeling much better with my other cold / flu thing whatever it was. I'm going to hold off testing until monday, which would be 10dpo if I can. I'm busy on the weekend, a night away in the city so hopefully that'll keep me distracted.


----------



## imready4it

Congratulations Babybrain!!!! So happy for you!!! Praying you have a sticky bean! &#128512; 

Im 24wks now and cant believe it!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I&#8217;m feeling good. I&#8217;ll be 12 weeks on Thursday and as of a few weeks ago baby was measuring a week ahead. I go for all my 12 week scan and labs on Monday. Kinda surreal still at this point and definitely can&#8217;t believe I&#8217;m almost out of the first trimester. Fingers crossed for u all and hope you see ur bfp soon too!!


----------



## TryinginMi

BabyBrain80 said:


> Thanks ladies, Edd looks like 21st March, line is a bit darker, think I'm around 13dpo but I haven't kept track recently and only going on some right sided pain that I noticed. Still in shock, I was coming to terms with things and thinking about the future and here we have this little surprise!! Taking one day at a time though.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better Poppie xx
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for you all :dust:

Congrats babybrain, im kind of partial to that date its my sons birthday, next year he will be 14. I goes by so fast. But I'm very excited for you congrats again


----------



## imready4it

W8tingforbaby said:


> Im feeling good. Ill be 12 weeks on Thursday and as of a few weeks ago baby was measuring a week ahead. I go for all my 12 week scan and labs on Monday. Kinda surreal still at this point and definitely cant believe Im almost out of the first trimester. Fingers crossed for u all and hope you see ur bfp soon too!!

So happy everything is going good for you!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

W8tingforbaby said:


> Im feeling good. Ill be 12 weeks on Thursday and as of a few weeks ago baby was measuring a week ahead. I go for all my 12 week scan and labs on Monday. Kinda surreal still at this point and definitely cant believe Im almost out of the first trimester. Fingers crossed for u all and hope you see ur bfp soon too!!

Wow time flies!!! I just remember you announcing your pregnancy. Are you having any preg symptoms or cravings?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Symptoms have finally calmed down some. Nausea was bad to the point it was hard to eat. Still the usual suspects hanging around like fatigue and needing to pee all the time lol. As for cravings it&#8217;s whatever I see that calls to me lol it&#8217;s so random but mainly salty things I crave I&#8217;m finding


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hope it all goes well w8ting x

Poppie when are you testing?

Brain when is your first Dr appt?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey Peanut, I'm waiting another couple of weeks before I call the EPU, they normally say to wait till 6/7weeks for an early scan. Once ive had that and things are still ok I will get in touch with my MW. Don't want to rush into booking etc again. Feeling ok, boobs a bit sore, tired and quite picky with my food but that's all....doesn't feel real!

Poppie when are you testing? 

Where is everyone else at?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I tested today at 8dpo and bfn


----------



## Poppiebug

Cautiously optimistic.... yesterday at 10dpo! :D

Not a great pic but I hope you can see.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I see it poppie!! Fingers crossed


----------



## imready4it

Poppiebug said:


> Cautiously optimistic.... yesterday at 10dpo! :D
> 
> Not a great pic but I hope you can see.

Omg!! I see it Poppie! Fxed For you!!! So exciting!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Poppiebug said:


> Cautiously optimistic.... yesterday at 10dpo! :D
> 
> Not a great pic but I hope you can see.

I see it hun!!! Can't wait to see another test


----------



## BabyBrain80

OMG OMG OMG!!!!! Poppie I see it!!!! 
Fantastic! Xxxx


----------



## Poppiebug

This mornings test. Pretty happy with that :cloud9: Of course not letting myself get too carried away but I also feel much calmer about things, hoping that's a good sign. I've already booked an appointment with my Dr for Thursday, hoping she'll let me get bloods then and again on Saturday to check how the levels are going.
 



Attached Files:







12dpo.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 10


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Poppiebug said:


> This mornings test. Pretty happy with that :cloud9: Of course not letting myself get too carried away but I also feel much calmer about things, hoping that's a good sign. I've already booked an appointment with my Dr for Thursday, hoping she'll let me get bloods then and again on Saturday to check how the levels are going.

So very happy for you!! Congratulations


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Congratulations poppie and congratulations again to all you superstar ladies who have kept hope and kept fighting and come out trumps with your bfp x


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks so much everyone for your support. It means so much. xx

Peanut what dpo are you now? any testing? Am hoping your bfp is just around the corner. :dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

What a beautiful line Poppie! That has made me so happy, Congratulations sweetheart xx

:dust: Peanut, got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I'm not holding hope for this month at all as we missed one day to dtd just before ovulation and it was a crucial one. I may test on Monday now at 15dpo... but may cave and do one earlier!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck Peanut xx

Since I wasn't tracking I'm a bit unsure but I know when I had ovulation type pains. Looks like we dtd 2 days before ovulation and the day after. But it was such a relaxed month, not ttc, getting ready for our holiday. It must have helped. Also no symptoms when I got my bfp. X


----------



## Poppiebug

I've got everything crossed for you Peanut xx

I was definitely calmer this month, finally things with my work had settled down and I was feeling good having seen the naturopath too, even though her new medications probably didn't really do anything, still a good placebo if nothing else. We didn't do so much dtd either in the lead up, but did on day of and after O so I'm guessing the stars aligned there. 

I had a bit of cramping at 7-8dpo but no other major symptoms so far except boobs slightly sore and a little crampy on and off today. I've had no IB like I had with the last 2 pregnancies (DS2 and the one I lost) so maybe the d&c reset everything in there and I might not get any bleeding or haematoma stuff happen this time? :shrug:


----------



## Ella

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on here much recently, just wanted to say huge congrats for all your BFP's :flow: x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hope it all goes well poppie. Let us know how you get on. I had very very bad ovulation pains which lasted a whole day so I knew it was O and then 7dpo I had pain on the same side so am really hoping it's implantation as I did feel implantation with my last one.. I've still got cramps on that side on and off. My boobs have been mega sore to the point I cried last night when I took my bra off.. heartburn with anything I eat it's just so annoying and dizzy spells on and off. I really want it to be good news but I am really not sure to be honest and do not want to get my hopes up. I am already crying because I know AF will come in the next 3 days. I'm ready to press reset and will not let this get me down. It's just so annoying having cycles that are around 45 days long!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Ella said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on here much recently, just wanted to say huge congrats for all your BFP's :flow: x

Ell how are you getting on?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

So i caved and tested today 10dpo on a first response and bfn. I'm calling myself out and just crying to myself. The next time I ovulate will be roughly 14th August. This is so hard!


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh peanut :( 10dpo is still early though. I'm still hoping for you. Xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks Poppie. With the first due date around 28th August I'm finding it so hard and all I see is pregnant women ready to give birth around me. My colleague even mentioned why there are too many pregnant people around. I was like yet struggle is real!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry Peanut, I'm hoping the bfp will still come in next day or so. It really is tough seeing pregnant women. My due date is Sunday, I've been dreading it. But we do get through it somehow, don't try and be brave just do what you need yo do. X


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

13 dpo and bfn.. I want this period to come now and fast so I can try again. My body is aching so much! I can't stop peeing it's so terrible &#128542;


----------



## Poppiebug

Hang in there peanut xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

:hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Cd1 &#128554;..


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Where is everyone else at with their cycle?


----------



## Poppiebug

I'm sending all the :dust: your way Peanut. This is going to be your month!! 

xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks Poppie. I'm actually losing the will to keep going with it.


----------



## Poppiebug

Peanut, I know it's so hard and sounds so cliche but can you take a more "relaxed" approach? Even though I did still chart and do opks last month, I just really worked on being not so focused on it. I know, so easy for me to say now and it must be so awful seeing everyone getting bfps around you, I'm so sorry. I am sending all the dust and prayers your way.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I think I am in the mindset of not wanting a winter baby so I will keep it 'casual' for the next couple of months. I would like a baby before September next year due date! At least that will close the educational gap for the 2 kids lol


----------



## Poppiebug

Please keep us updated. I'll still be here stalking this thread. xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I'm missing all you ladies :-( how are you all getting on?


----------



## Poppiebug

We're off to have a little family break near the beach for the next 3 nights, it's the middle of winter here so no beach swimming but the place we are staying has an indoor heated pool so the boys will love that. I'm just going along cautiously, still not trying to get too excited about things. Scan is booked for the 11th Aug, and we have a few things on between now and then to hopefully keep me distracted.


----------



## imready4it

Hi ladies. I cant believe I started the 3rd trimester today! Im thinking I probably only have about 12 weeks left. I delivered my other two 2 DDs at 38 weeks and they were both 8lbs. This DD feels like she is going to be a big girl. I started working from home 3 days a week this week and will only be going in to the office 2 days a week until we find someone else to take some of my work load. So far I love it! Feeling pretty good. No backaches or pelvic pain that is too bad yet.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey I'm still stalking too!

A relaxed approach is defo the way to go, it's so hard once you are set in way of opks, charting, temping etc. But try your best xxx

Imready, 3rd tri already?! Wow! Glad you are doing ok x

Oh I saw on another thread that ANL recently got a bfp too :)

Afm, well I'm a bit of a nervous wreck. I had some streaks of pinky blood on wiping 2 days ago and yesterday discharge looked a bit beige/pink. I was convinced I'm going to lose this little one. Things seem ok just now but I'm still nervous.

I will phone epu next week when I'm near 7wks to arrange a scan. My parents are away for the weekend so once they are back to watch the boys. I'm not rushing in for a scan for a few reasons....I can't bare to go back in that place, I don't want poked and prodded again, the early scans didn't help last time even when we saw a heart beat. So I'm just waiting to see just now. Pregnancy after a mc is so hard even though I know it can work out ok, like it did with ds2. 

Xxx


----------



## W8tingforbaby

When I got the bfp for this pregnancy we weren&#8217;t even trying that month. I was focusing on getting through my wedding. I think not trying helped us get pregnant lol. Congrats on third tri imready and babybrain good luck with ur pregnancy!! I definitely still check in on everyone here because you guys are a great group of gals. 
Afm second tri for me today!!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Poppie and Brain. Hope you get though first tri.. I'm ready and w8ting time flies it's so crazy!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Brain my heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm so sorry babybrain :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thank you, I can't believe it happened again. So gutted. I just don't know what to think. I feel so guilty and scared that it's my fault somehow. Like maybe if I'd gotten checked over they might have found something wrong that could have been fixed and another loss prevented. 
Sorry I'm just upset. My friends have said I should push for referal and testing but I don't think it would help. It's not like we are planning on ttc again. Plus if it was my fault Id be so upset. I think I'd rather draw a line under it and move on. 
I saw my wee baby. I popped the sac open. Fluid flowed out and this tiny little thing landed on my finger nail. So beautiful, so very small. I kept all the tissue and will bury it and 'Pip' next to Tiny.
My heart breaks writing this xxx thanks for your support ladies xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh gosh babybrain. I'm heartbroken for you. I really hoped when I saw your news that this was it for you :hugs:
I'm sure it can't be your fault. I totally understand the guilt though. 
Sending lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## imready4it

Im so sorry Brain....my heart goes out you. &#128591;


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Im so sorry brain :sad2: lots of hugs and prayers your way


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

BabyBrain80 said:


> Thank you, I can't believe it happened again. So gutted. I just don't know what to think. I feel so guilty and scared that it's my fault somehow. Like maybe if I'd gotten checked over they might have found something wrong that could have been fixed and another loss prevented.
> Sorry I'm just upset. My friends have said I should push for referal and testing but I don't think it would help. It's not like we are planning on ttc again. Plus if it was my fault Id be so upset. I think I'd rather draw a line under it and move on.
> I saw my wee baby. I popped the sac open. Fluid flowed out and this tiny little thing landed on my finger nail. So beautiful, so very small. I kept all the tissue and will bury it and 'Pip' next to Tiny.
> My heart breaks writing this xxx thanks for your support ladies xxx

Brain I think you should do whatever you need to do in your own time. When I had my second mc I refused scans because I just knew the result. Although after the bleeding started tapering off I did go just to make sure I passed everything but when you are going through it it is so tough to listen to others. You need to grieve then think about things later. Sending big hugs and comfort your way and we are always here if you just need to release some energy x


----------



## Poppiebug

Sorry I've been missing from this thread for a few days. Just had DS2's 3rd birthday and been busy with work. 

I was so sorry to hear about BabyBrain's loss too. I was so excited to share the journey with her. 

How is everyone else doing? 

I've been a bit tired and a little nausea, but I'm not complaining. Still a week til my first scan and already getting nervous about it.


----------



## mrsmummy2

So happy to see you're expecting poppie! It feels like I've missed a lot while I've been away!


----------



## Poppiebug

mrsmummy2 said:


> So happy to see you're expecting poppie! It feels like I've missed a lot while I've been away!

Thank you so much. Cautiously optimistic. All my "signs" that this should be all ok have been there. My first scan is this coming Saturday. DH is coming with me and praying so hard that all will be as it should be. I'm so nervous already.

I hope everyone is doing ok? Sending :dust: to everyone who is trying this month.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah, how exciting. 
Look forward to hearing all about your scan! :D


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Good luck poppie. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I'm on cycle day 15 still another week before I ovulate. I wonder if there is any way to bring my cycles down to 28?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck poppie with the scan and hope u catch the egg peanut!! Good luck to all in the group trying


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

W8ting has it really been 3months since you got your bfp. Time is flying!!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Time has flown since that day I announced to u guys. It&#8217;s crazy!! I&#8217;ll be 16 weeks on Thursday and we found out last week it&#8217;s a boy!!


----------



## Poppiebug

PeanutWhereRU said:


> I'm on cycle day 15 still another week before I ovulate. I wonder if there is any way to bring my cycles down to 28?

Have you tried taking Vitex? I think it helped get my cycle back to more normal length after the mc.


----------



## mrsmummy2

W8ting - aww a boy! Congrats :)


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Poppiebug said:


> PeanutWhereRU said:
> 
> 
> I'm on cycle day 15 still another week before I ovulate. I wonder if there is any way to bring my cycles down to 28?
> 
> Have you tried taking Vitex? I think it helped get my cycle back to more normal length after the mc.Click to expand...

I shall try that poppie. Thank you. How was your scan?


----------



## Poppiebug

Scan is this Saturday. 
Tomorrow I'll be 6+5 which is the date I measured when I saw my angel ones HB at only 104 and I should have been 7+3 by dates. 6+6 is what it measured the last time I saw it but no HB. So Saturday I'll be 7+1 and hoping to see that there is a good HB and measuring on time. So nervous but really trying to stay positive. I'll update you when I can. Xx


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Good luck poppie!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Just wanted to update.... 

finally had my scan today. We've had a crazy week, DH mum fell really ill during the week and he had to fly interstate, so he wasn't able to be there with me. I was so lucky that my sister was visiting so was having my boys and the scan tech was so lovely. She listened to me babble on about what happened before and why I was so anxious. Everything looked perfect, HR158 and measuring on time. To say I'm relieved is an understatement.
:cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







_20180811_112309.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrsmummy2

Awww how lovely poppie!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats poppie!!!!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

So excited poppie  hope everything goes well from here onwards xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Brain.. I hope you are ok. Big hugs xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

So I'm on cycle day 24 and still no positive opk. I'm gonna stop testing for it now it's just frustrating. I'm just going to bd every other day and pray for a miracle!


----------



## Poppiebug

PeanutWhereRU said:


> So I'm on cycle day 24 and still no positive opk. I'm gonna stop testing for it now it's just frustrating. I'm just going to bd every other day and pray for a miracle!

Sending all the :dust: your way xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck peanut :dust:

Im on CD31, going by the past 2 months that puts me at 1 day late for AF..... bfn the past 3 days though ... :dohh:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks Mrs. Still hoping for you as your came so late last time. Fx!! I'm really hoping to ovulate this week.. feeling super depressed about these long cycles. They are so nice when not ttc but right now I need 28 day cycles lol. I have a feeling this one will be about 45 days!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no. I can't imagine such long cycles. Hopefully it'll shorten for you!

Just got the news that my SIL has had her first scan, 15 weeks no HB.... has to have tabs and deliver tomorrow :( heartbreaking for them. Also has made me super anxious.... life is so cruel sometimes


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Omg Mrs that is so cruel! Sending big hugs to her and her family x


----------



## fides

Well, ladies. I'm back. I didn't want to post in here after our BFP because I didn't want to trigger anybody. We ended up losing that one too, though. Anyway, I've been checking on this thread but wasn't commenting because I didn't want my pregnancy ticker to upset anyone. Now that that's gone I feel like I can post again. 

Just want to say :hugs: to everyone waiting for your rainbow baby!

Currently waiting for my hcg to drop and my cycle to return.


----------



## fides

So sorry for your SIL, mrsmummy. That's heartbreaking.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh gosh fides, I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Life truly is horrible sometimes... I hope we all (including my SIL) will have a happy, healthy 9 months in our next pregnancies, which hopefully will happen soon!


----------



## Poppiebug

fides - I'm so so sorry for your recent loss. Please don't feel like you can't post in here. I know when I was still trying and others were pregnant and posting in here it gave me a sense of hope. I hope you don't mind me posting here?

mrsmummy - so sad for your SIL too. 

One thing (amongst everything) that having a loss has taught me, is that it really takes away the innocence of pregnancy. In my pregnancies before, everything went smoothly, although I was worried throughout them, I never realised how easily things can just go the wrong way and you can be going along thinking all is ok, then all of a sudden find out that it's not. I guess we have to try and think as positive as we can, but those thoughts do creep in from time to time, which I guess is only normal.

Sending lots of :dust: and positive thoughts to everyone!! xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Awww fides I'm so so sorry for your loss and please you guys that's have bfp are more than welcome to still post here. I think with only me and mrs left we are fine with it. 

Soooooooooo guess what!! Cycle day 26 and I finally got a positive opk so positive that it stole dye from the control line. Finally finally finally so I'm officially 1dpo. I'm not sure if we have caught this cycle but I will keep it chilled and I'm not going to test at all! Af would be due on 30th so around my due date for my first loss.. it would be nice to have a bfp but at the same given time I am enjoying everything around me so I will not be upset about it.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Definitely poppie. My DD and DS were simple, easy, perfect pregnancies... I never even considered something could be wrong/happen. I guess you always think "it won't happen to me.. it happens to other people." Then it does and you just don't expect it.
I'm very nervous for how I'll feel when I next get that bfp.. i dont want angst to take over the pregnancy...


----------



## Poppiebug

Yay peanut! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. 

Exactly mrsmummy, you think it wouldn't happen to you, then it does and you actually find out how common it really is.


----------



## fides

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Af would be due on 30th so around my due date for my first loss.. it would be nice to have a bfp but at the same given time I am enjoying everything around me so I will not be upset about it.

Awww, that would be beautiful if you did get a BFP around your due date! :dust:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Mrs I was the same.. you hear about it happening but don't think it will ever happen to you but the sad thing is you don't hear about it happening around you as a lot of people keep it to themselves!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Definitely peanut. It's a shame that people do keep things to themselves (although I do understand why people would want to) but I definitely found it a comfort when it did happen to me, to see other people carrying on with life. Right there in that moment I just felt like my whole world had collapsed in on itself.. You just feel like you're never going to be okay.. but obviously, in time, you are. It's just good to hear it from others sometimes.

Had a bit of an iffy day yesterday... 5 months to the day since our loss. Went out for a family day out, but then called in on my in laws on the way home and had a huge talk about my SIL... unfortunately she got the news delivered very badly to her at the hospital, and was basically given 3 options - wait for nature to take its course (surprised this is even an option at 15 weeks?!), take tablets or have a d&c. My MIL didn't give have the full picture when she contacted us a few days ago, so I had understood she has already taken tablets and it was done, but no, unfortunately she has been left with her beautiful baby still inside since Tuesday with no plan in place yet. She has another appointment Monday to decide what's going to happen. They've been quizzing her whether she wants a postmortem etc. So so awful.
So after having that long conversation with her, by the time I got home I was mentally drained. I guess it just brings it all back to the surface.. ugh. Things are just really crap sometimes. I have no idea how people have the strength to keep going when these things happen time and time again.


----------



## mrsmummy2

PS. I really hope you get a bfp this cycle peanut. <3


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

fides said:


> PeanutWhereRU said:
> 
> 
> Af would be due on 30th so around my due date for my first loss.. it would be nice to have a bfp but at the same given time I am enjoying everything around me so I will not be upset about it.
> 
> Awww, that would be beautiful if you did get a BFP around your due date! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Fides.. I'm not going to mentally torture myself over it this time. Last cycle was putting so much pressure on me but I'm honestly waiting for my summer baby. I would want to get preg sept-dec for that to happen. Fx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Big hugs mrs that must be so heart breaking esp being so far along but then again at any point is hard enough!


----------



## fides

mrsmummy2 said:


> Had a bit of an iffy day yesterday... 5 months to the day since our loss.

Awww. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Fides how are getting on hun?


----------



## fides

Anger phase. Thanks so much for asking. I'm actually really sad right now about our April loss and angry about our recent one, like I'm in different stages of grief for them at the same time. :wacko: 

How are you feeling with the less pressure approach - is it helping?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I totally understand the anger stage.. I had that with the second loss but I eventually became detached from that feeling and tried hard to find some positives.. only way I could deal with it.. I would have been about 38 weeks by now.. 

The only way I can now deal with ttc now is to keep in my head every month that AF is due rather than pregnancy that way I don't spiral down. So pathetic I know but blah!


----------



## fides

Oh, wow, I'm so sorry. This has to be a really rough time for you if you'd have been 38 weeks. :cry: :hugs: Doesn't sound pathetic at all - actually sounds like a great idea to mentally prepare for AF. :hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

7 days until AF! The hunger stage is really kicking in. I usually get it one week before. Have you guys got any a annoying symptoms before your periods? Oh I also get weird dizziness and bad gas ooops lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ohh i totally get the hunger too. And chocolate cravings without fail!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Oh gosh yes the chocolate cravings. I'm so lucky my manager is my very good friend so she knows one week before she must stock up on the chocolate haha. 

So I got soooo hungry this morning I was just about to cry..!! I am super super tired. So tired to the point where I am about to fall asleep at any moment tired. It's draining me!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ooh! Maybe its a good sign :happydance:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

It's definitely a strong sign for AF! So I got into work yesterday and my friend left some food on my desk. I actually nearly cried lol feeling super emotional!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh bless you :hugs:
I hate that emotional bit ... about 2 weeks ago i cried for no reason AT ALL. I felt stupid afterwards :haha:


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in to check on you ladies. Hoping so much it's almost your time. xx

:dust:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

All good here. Wow poppie almost 10 weeks!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

All good here thanks Poppie. Just entering the fertile window!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

2 days until AF... to test or not to test that is the question lol...if I test I know I will be disappointed... trying to wait until 5 days late...


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I have been feeling really run down the last week. My best friend had a bbq for the birthday and I've just spent most evenings help her shop for it and cook.. felt like I was coming down with a cold yesterday but I just relaxed all day and left it. I'm feeling better but am getting waves of extreme sleep hit me a few times today and yesterday along with dizzy spells. I have a feeling AF won't be as bad this month as I haven't had the severe cramps yet! Fx it's nice and easy as I hate being on my period at work. Also my due date is tomorrow.. it's really hitting home with me that I lost a baby. I have tears in my eyes as I write this :-(


----------



## mrsmummy2

5 days?! That's good willpower :haha: 
I do get it though. I tried to wait this past cycle... got to 3 days (i think?) before AF. My MIL was like "TEST. TEST!" haha!! So I gave in. Hoping to wait until AF is due/1 day late this cycle.


----------



## Poppiebug

PeanutWhereRU said:


> All good here. Wow poppie almost 10 weeks!!

Crazy isnt it! Although I'm in that time where I am more worried because it's too early to feel movement and also not quite picking up the HB on the home doppler yet. I see my Obs for first appointment on Thursday and she does a quick scan so looking forward to seeing all is ok then.



mrsmummy2 said:


> All good here thanks Poppie. Just entering the fertile window!

 Good luck!! 



PeanutWhereRU said:


> 2 days until AF... to test or not to test that is the question lol...if I test I know I will be disappointed... trying to wait until 5 days late...

 Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Fingers crossed ladies and lots of baby dust your way. Good luck with the appointment poppie!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks w8ting! Nearly half way for you!!

Good luck Poppie! :)


----------



## fides

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Also my due date is tomorrow.. it's really hitting home with me that I lost a baby. I have tears in my eyes as I write this :-(

:cry: Totally understandable you're feeling run down. :hugs: Today's a rough day for you, then. I'm so sorry.


----------



## mrsmummy2

PeanutWhereRU said:


> I have been feeling really run down the last week. My best friend had a bbq for the birthday and I've just spent most evenings help her shop for it and cook.. felt like I was coming down with a cold yesterday but I just relaxed all day and left it. I'm feeling better but am getting waves of extreme sleep hit me a few times today and yesterday along with dizzy spells. I have a feeling AF won't be as bad this month as I haven't had the severe cramps yet! Fx it's nice and easy as I hate being on my period at work. Also my due date is tomorrow.. it's really hitting home with me that I lost a baby. I have tears in my eyes as I write this :-(

Sorry I missed this when I replied earlier. Sending lots of love & hugs. :hugs:
I hope you feel better soon. <3

I'm certainly not looking forward to October when my due date comes up.. whether I'm already pregnant again or not, I expect it'll be a hard day.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Cd1 flm! My next ovulation will be September 25th.. lifetime away. I'm really on the brink of giving up


----------



## mrsmummy2

:hugs: peanut. I'm so sorry <3


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Wishing you all the luck mrs how far are you in your cycle? x


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks :) cd15 today, ff says ovulation for tomorrow.. if this isnt my month ill be buying opks to take some of the guess work out.
No ewcm yet.. and i do get heaps of it for a day or two, so very eager to see it!!


----------



## fides

No!!! So sorry, Peanut. I was really hoping this would be your cycle. huge :hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks fides how are you getting on?


----------



## fides

Just waiting for AF. Anger phase is gone. Kinda numb and wondering if we should bother again. Thanks for asking.

How are you doing today? 

Almost a new month so we can leave August behind us.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Oh the dreaded anger phase. That's was the worst for me.. well back in Jan I messaged an old friend who has a son the same age as mine and we were talking about ttc and we both said we hope it is our years for number 2... fast forward 39 weeks I find out she is expecting in 11 days.. and all day today I kept thinking about what if what if what if and it made me angry again.. it's just so sad no matter what stage of the pregnancy you were at!


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping by to see how you are all doing.

Peanut, so sorry about AF.

Fides and MrsMummy - I hope you are doing ok.

Today is the due date of my loss, and although I am sad and reflecting on what might have been, I am so grateful for being able to look forward to next year, Praying that it wont be much longer for you all too. xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey Poppie, wow can't believe you are nearly out of first tri that's amazing. Hope you are feeling good. 

I'm ready 9 odd weeks left? 

W8ting how are you getting on?

I've pretty much given up on this journey if I'm honest. I'm still rooting for everyone trying and everyone that's pregnant


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I&#8217;ll be halfway there on Thursday although this little man is measuring a week ahead lol it&#8217;s so reassuring feeling him move all the time and finally also feeling it and seeing it from the outside!! All the spotting in the beginning made me so paranoid and nervous so I&#8217;m thankful that all is going well. I am keeping you all in my thoughts daily that are still trying and hopefully your time will come, maybe when you least expect. 
Poppie your a quarter of the way done!!


----------



## fides

PeanutWhereRU said:


> fast forward 39 weeks I find out she is expecting in 11 days.. and all day today I kept thinking about what if what if what if and it made me angry again..

oh, i'm so sorry. That's gut-wrenching. You've got me choked up! :cry:

:hugs:



PeanutWhereRU said:


> I've pretty much given up on this journey if I'm honest. I'm still rooting for everyone trying and everyone that's pregnant

:hugs:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks fides.. do you know how long until your AF?


----------



## fides

finally got 1st AF. Feel relieved - the miscarriage is over and now we can move on. My last miscarriage took 5 weeks for 1st AF - so glad I didn't have to wait that long this time and worry about if I'll need a D&C or not. Haven't decided if we're TTC or not this cycle. 

How are you doing?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Big hugs fides it's the most annoying relief because you are annoyed to be in this situation and relief that your body has bounced back quicker. It took me 9 odd weeks before I got my af on my first loss and about 6 weeks for the next. We are in September and I have only ovulated 5 times this year! I wish it was much faster. I'm currently on cd 14 and still have more than a week before I ovulate. Forget the 2ww I can't leave with the 3 week ovulation wait!!!


----------



## fides

Wow! 9 weeks? Ugh - that must have been terrible. 6 weeks, too - that's too long to be in limbo. 3 weeks to ovulation sounds like an eternity to me. :hugs: Too bad everyone doesn't ovulate at CD14 - that would make things easier.

I have short cycles (23-25 days), so I am lucky I do get more chances, but it also means more times when I can't swim. I have a friend who is TTC #1 at age 42 - she went to a fertility specialist and he saw she has 23 day cycles and the doctor was like, "Oh, all those wasted eggs!!" :nope: She was like, yeah, as if I chose to ovulate when I'm still spotting - super romantic. :haha:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Wow 23 day cycles must be the worst when not TTC!! How does your partner feel about TTC again? Men hide so much emotion it's crazy!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Poppie congratulations for hitting the 3 month mark. I hope everything is well. 

I'mready have you got everything ready for the arrival? Not long to go now.. 6 weeks?

W8ting how are you doing girl?

I miss talking to you ladies:-( 

I really hope Brain is well too..


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I&#8217;m doing good thanks! Over the halfway mark which feels great


----------



## fides

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Wow 23 day cycles must be the worst when not TTC!! How does your partner feel about TTC again? Men hide so much emotion it's crazy!

He decided yesterday that he'd like to TTC again. We don't TTC unless we're both on board, so that was exciting news. :happydance: 

I'm CD 7, so I'll be ovulating soon (hopefully - I may not ovulate this first cycle - we'll see). Wish I could speed up your cycles, just for TTC purposes! :)


----------



## imready4it

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Poppie congratulations for hitting the 3 month mark. I hope everything is well.
> 
> I'mready have you got everything ready for the arrival? Not long to go now.. 6 weeks?
> 
> W8ting how are you doing girl?
> 
> I miss talking to you ladies:-(
> 
> I really hope Brain is well too..

Im doing ok! Thanks for asking. Im 33w3d. I feel ok most of the time. Shes very active at night. Shes awake from about 8:30-11:30 and has recently gotten very active during the day as well. Ive had two people this week tell me that shes dropped. I dont feel like I will make it to Halloween. She was measuring 3lbs at my 28w appointment. She feels ginormous. Im thinking maybe another 4 weeks. We cant wait to meet her. She already has her own personality and my other two daughters are very excited. How are you peanut?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

W8tingforbaby said:


> Im doing good thanks! Over the halfway mark which feels great

That's super exciting and omg time is flying sooo quickly!!! Hopefully a few more ladies will join you in the journey soon!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

fides said:


> PeanutWhereRU said:
> 
> 
> Wow 23 day cycles must be the worst when not TTC!! How does your partner feel about TTC again? Men hide so much emotion it's crazy!
> 
> He decided yesterday that he'd like to TTC again. We don't TTC unless we're both on board, so that was exciting news. :happydance:
> 
> I'm CD 7, so I'll be ovulating soon (hopefully - I may not ovulate this first cycle - we'll see). Wish I could speed up your cycles, just for TTC purposes! :)Click to expand...

Hurray!! That's nice you both are I. The same headspace and it does increase your chances to try again straight away so here is praying this is your cycle! 

I think I might be on a 33 or 35 day cycle this month as I'm cd18 and felt such baaaaaad af type cramps so I know o is coming. I've done a few opks and they are gradually getting darker so fx it happens in the next couple of days. I would like a baby before the end of the year so there is not a big educational gap with first and second. I'm putting it out to the universe!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

imready4it said:


> PeanutWhereRU said:
> 
> 
> Poppie congratulations for hitting the 3 month mark. I hope everything is well.
> 
> I'mready have you got everything ready for the arrival? Not long to go now.. 6 weeks?
> 
> W8ting how are you doing girl?
> 
> I miss talking to you ladies:-(
> 
> I really hope Brain is well too..
> 
> Im doing ok! Thanks for asking. Im 33w3d. I feel ok most of the time. Shes very active at night. Shes awake from about 8:30-11:30 and has recently gotten very active during the day as well. Ive had two people this week tell me that shes dropped. I dont feel like I will make it to Halloween. She was measuring 3lbs at my 28w appointment. She feels ginormous. Im thinking maybe another 4 weeks. We cant wait to meet her. She already has her own personality and my other two daughters are very excited. How are you peanut?Click to expand...

Awww that's so cute!! she's getting ready to come out now with all that activity inside lol I remember being so huge with DS people told me he would come early but nope 2 days late still lol although I was huge he only weighed 3.03kg.. 6.7lb. Are you getting exhausted with having 2 already? I've heard it can be hard and you can never really rest x


----------



## imready4it

PeanutWhereRU said:


> imready4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeanutWhereRU said:
> 
> 
> Poppie congratulations for hitting the 3 month mark. I hope everything is well.
> 
> I'mready have you got everything ready for the arrival? Not long to go now.. 6 weeks
> W8ting how are you doing girl?
> 
> I miss talking to you ladies:-(
> 
> I really hope Brain is well too..
> 
> Im doing ok! Thanks for asking. Im 33w3d. I feel ok most of the time. Shes very active at night. Shes awake from about 8:30-11:30 and has recently gotten very active during the day as well. Ive had two people this week tell me that shes dropped. I dont feel like I will make it to Halloween. She was measuring 3lbs at my 28w appointment. She feels ginormous. Im thinking maybe another 4 weeks. We cant wait to meet her. She already has her own personality and my other two daughters are very excited. How are you peanut?Click to expand...
> 
> Awww that's so cute!! she's getting ready to come out now with all that activity inside lol I remember being so huge with DS people told me he would come early but nope 2 days late still lol although I was huge he only weighed 3.03kg.. 6.7lb. Are you getting exhausted with having 2 already? I've heard it can be hard and you can never really rest xClick to expand...

I believe Ive gotten everything I need....its hard trying to remember it all. My other two DDs are 11 and 16 so they help out tremendously when I need it and let me rest when I need it so Im lucky in that regard.


----------



## fides

PeanutWhereRU said:


> I think I might be on a 33 or 35 day cycle this month as I'm cd18 and felt such baaaaaad af type cramps so I know o is coming. I've done a few opks and they are gradually getting darker so fx it happens in the next couple of days. I would like a baby before the end of the year so there is not a big educational gap with first and second. I'm putting it out to the universe!

Yay for darker opks lines!! :happydance: Exciting.

I really hope do hope this is your month. :dust:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Cd25 and I'm still waiting for o! Noooooo done with ttc it's so frustrating to wait so long for it!!


----------



## fides

:hugs: That's really rough. That's way too long to have to wait! :nope:

I did ovulate this cycle, so now I'm in 2ww.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Yay fides that was super quick!! How many dpo are you? Wishing you all the luck xx


----------



## fides

I think 3 days? What about you - ovulate yet?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I'm still waiting for ovulation or I completely missed it. My body is mess and I think I am now ready to give up :-(


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

1dpo here! Ovulated on cd29! Late egg arrival lol.. when are you testing fides?


----------



## Poppiebug

Hey just popping in to see how you're all doing. So glad to read that ovulation is happening and TWW is in progress. Looking forward to seeing some bfps soon!! 
:dust:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey Poppie. I think I am 6dpo but I'm not tracking due to disappointment. My AF is due on the 10th.. I'm stuck down with a nasty flu so gutted and I'm deffo sure I'm out this month. 6 weeks until I o again!! How are you girls getting on?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I hope your not out peanut, fingers crossed for you. Good luck!!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

14dpo on my 8th year wedding anniversary... bfn


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Cd1 fml! Hoping for shorter cycle this month x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Sorry to hear about af peanut.


----------



## fides

Bummer! I was hoping this was it for you. Grrr. Hope your flu is gone now.

CD8 here, I think. I don't know if I care to TTC or not this cycle - just too much going on to get my hopes up, if that makes sense.


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey all...do you mind if I join you? 

I just lost my first pregnancy on Oct 4th. We went through IVF and had a FET transfer on 9/14 with a confirmed pregnancy on 9/24. I was pregnant for 5 weeks and 5 days and am currently still in the midst of the miscarriage but as soon as my body heals DH and I are going to try for a second transfer. I'm feeling really good about that possible pregnancy, like my body is better ready for it and I'm better ready for pregnancy mentally as well. 

Anyway, that's probably not going to happen until sometime in November, depending on my body, but since we'll be trying again right away it seemed to make sense for me to join you all here.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Aww @co_fostermom I have been following your journey a bit on the other threads. So sorry for the cruel loss! I am on another thread too but it's moving way too fast for me. I'm feeling lost speaking to people :-( 

@fides how was your vacation? So sorry it didn't happen for you either.

@imready4it Is baby here yet?

@mrsmummy2 how are you getting on?

Afm cd3 for me.. I'm actually not feeling too bummed about this cycle actually. I'm still a bit hopeful it will happen when the time is right. OH bought a test your own sperm kit at home.. let's see how that goes lol I think this cycle he was more upset than me. I have actually been using a softcup this time throughout my period and to be honest it's put af at the back of my mind completely. I keep forgetting I'm on! Just keeping focus to the next few weeks and in my mind I'm thinking this is week 1 pregnancy for me lol sad but hopeful. I also spoke to a clairvoyant and she said she can see me having a baby girl very soon within the next 8 weeks or 8 months so let's put it out to the universe x


----------



## fides

welcome, cofoster. I am so sorry for your loss.

peanut, glad AF's not too bad this time. I've tried one of those cups and I couldn't position it properly.

Thank you! Vacation was great. What we needed - getaway and not worry about loss, TTCAL, etc.


----------



## fides

Well, I'm having a weird cycle and doubt I even ovulated. Waiting for AF now, and plan to TTC next cycle by actually observing signs and doing a better job with the opk's.

:dust: to you ladies!!


----------



## fides

peanut, how did the at-home test go?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Aww fides I hope you still caught the egg!

We have been so busy the past few days that we have forgotten about it lol. I will ask him to do it tomorrow. The only downside to those tests are they will only show the quantify and not the quality. When he did a full test 5 years ago it showed lowered motility I think that's the shape of sperm.

Have you guys done any tests?


----------



## fides

No, nothing like that. I didn't even know they had take-home tests like that.


----------



## imready4it

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Aww @co_fostermom I have been following your journey a bit on the other threads. So sorry for the cruel loss! I am on another thread too but it's moving way too fast for me. I'm feeling lost speaking to people :-(
> 
> @fides how was your vacation? So sorry it didn't happen for you either.
> 
> @imready4it Is baby here yet?
> 
> @mrsmummy2 how are you getting on?
> 
> Afm cd3 for me.. I'm actually not feeling too bummed about this cycle actually. I'm still a bit hopeful it will happen when the time is right. OH bought a test your own sperm kit at home.. let's see how that goes lol I think this cycle he was more upset than me. I have actually been using a softcup this time throughout my period and to be honest it's put af at the back of my mind completely. I keep forgetting I'm on! Just keeping focus to the next few weeks and in my mind I'm thinking this is week 1 pregnancy for me lol sad but hopeful. I also spoke to a clairvoyant and she said she can see me having a baby girl very soon within the next 8 weeks or 8 months so let's put it out to the universe x


Baby is not here yet....due on 10.31.18. I'm exactly 38w today! Dr. and I scheduled elective induction next Wednesday at 39w. I'm so excited! We can't wait to have our rainbow baby girl with us. Thanks for asking! Good luck to you. I will keep checking in on you ladies and pray for your rainbows in the future.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

imready4it said:


> Baby is not here yet....due on 10.31.18. I'm exactly 38w today! Dr. and I scheduled elective induction next Wednesday at 39w. I'm so excited! We can't wait to have our rainbow baby girl with us. Thanks for asking! Good luck to you. I will keep checking in on you ladies and pray for your rainbows in the future.

So exciting!! Good luck and enjoy your little peanut


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Time has flown! Can't believe it x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

So hubby did the test and it came back moderate to normal. It was kind freeky as you can actually see the swimmers running for dear life lol I couldn't upload the video but you can see it in the pic.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

So hubby did the test and it came back moderate to normal. It was kind freeky as you can actually see the swimmers running for dear life lol I couldn't upload the video but you can see it in the pic.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nothing happening over at this end.. we're back to ntnp but we only did it ONCE this whole cycle (not even in the fertile window) :dohh:
af due today


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I am not receiving notifications on this thread boo!! Mrs have you guys decided to ntnp for a while now?

@imready4it is baby here? So exciting!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yep thats the plan.. although its not exactly going well... more like not trying at all! I've been focusing on going to the gym and getting my eating habits right in the hope that shifting some weight will help this ttc business! Hows it going for you peanut?

Feeling a bit low as my due date for my mc is coming up... 31st october .. ugh. Just cannot not think how it couldve been so different right now. :shrug:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

To be honest I'm kinda in the same boat as you. I'm just focusing on my here and now and not planning a second baby in..it it happens it happens. I'm done with the emotional side of it. Baby number 1 loss was hard and the due date passed that cut me deep and second baby loss due date is the 8th nov which is around the corner and I'm still not pregnant. I don't care for it anymore and I know that I won't be excited again when it happens.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yeah, same here. The emotional toll is too much for me. I have no idea how people keep hope. I think we're probably, subconsciously done.. hense the lack of "trying". I'm too fearful of something happening again and it all going wrong. Ugh.


----------



## imready4it

My rainbow DD is here as of 10.25. We are so in love and in awe of her beauty.


----------



## imready4it

My is here as of 10.25. We are so in love and in awe of her beauty. She is a sweetheart!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Omg imready she is absolutely precious!! Congrats


----------



## imready4it

W8tingforbaby said:


> Omg imready she is absolutely precious!! Congrats

Thank you! Day 4 and I am exhausted but she is totally worth it. She has my heart...that’s for sure.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@imready4it many congratulations hun she is adorable!!


----------



## Poppiebug

imready4it said:


> My rainbow DD is here as of 10.25. We are so in love and in awe of her beauty.

Congratulations!!

I've been trying to pop in every now and then to check on you all, I'm so sorry that the rainbows haven't appeared yet. They might come just when you least expect them. I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## fides

:hugs:

Peanut, our 1st 2018 loss due date's coming up next week, too. :( 

I also just don't know how much more emotionally I can do, mrsmummy

peanut, I'm glad the at-home test results were normal. sounds very geeky!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey ladies how are you all doing?

I'm currently on cd48. I ovulated on cd39.. I caved and tested yesterday at 9dpo on a frer and a bfn. So gutted as I know for sure I am out. My next time for ovulation is between Christmas and New year's.. Christmas eve would mark the day I got my bfp with my first loss. I am feeling so emotional from all the hormones I just find myself crying nearly everyday over such silly things. I think these long cycles are building my hormones up so much that by the time I get to the tww I'm a complete disaster. I'm actually feeling teary just writing this :-(


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Yup full on hysterical crying right now! :-(


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I’m sorry peanut, I really hope and pray you see that bfp soon:dust:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thank you @W8tingforbaby. How are you getting on? Only 8 weeks left!!! Where has the time gone xx


----------



## W8tingforbaby

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Thank you @W8tingforbaby. How are you getting on? Only 8 weeks left!!! Where has the time gone xx

Time has flown by which I’m grateful for lol I’m doing ok, getting excited to meet my little man but also so very uncomfortable all the time. I’m beyond happy to be at this point though!

I really hope all you beautiful ladies get your bfp soon!!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Aww bless make sure you enjoy every moment of it. Super exciting and sleep deprived times ahead lol. When are you on leave from work?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Probably have about another 5-6 weeks of work if I’m lucky. Ended up leaving work early for contractions/Braxton Hicks. Who the heck knows yesterday and it’s getting harder (I’m a nurse so on my feet constantly)


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Oh gosh, you should totally consider going earlier as they do say baby 2 does come earlier and also as you are constantly on your feet and moving around I can see that bringing on labour sooner lol 

I remember I used to get bad Braxton hicks every Saturday when the x factor was on.. think it started from the first episode of the season and happened until I gave birth at 40+2! I was so convinced I would be early lol


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

So I had a dream last night/very early morning that I took a frer and it was instantly positive. I actually woke my self out of the dream and had a bit of anxiety.. trying to calm myself down out of these nightmares. Absolutely hate that it's always on the front of my mind.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

So anyways I tested... do you guys see anything? Hubby said he doesn't see the line but I can see line eye? Maybe my eyes are going crazy!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

No idea how to tweek but i tried


----------



## W8tingforbaby

PeanutWhereRU said:


> No idea how to tweek but i tried
> 
> View attachment 1049336

I feel like I see a second line. Fingers crossed for u!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks for looking xx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

So I found an expired digital from 2016 in the cupboard and though why not.. Didn't expect the batteries to work..


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Fingers crossed!! So exciting!!!!!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks hun, cautiously approaching this and trying to get past the first two weeks as that's when I mc with both...


----------



## mrsmummy2

Wow! Thats amazing. Congratulations. Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

mrsmummy2 said:


> Wow! Thats amazing. Congratulations. Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months

Thanks Mrs!

I am not holding hope so much as I had some spotting for an hour on Monday :-(

I will only know in 2 weeks if I can pick up the courage to book a scan. A part of me doesn't even want to know.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry for the spotting :( hope it's nothing!


----------



## fides

Whoah, congratulations, Peanut!!! What excellent news to come back to. Hope the spotting stopped and you have nothing but good news.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks fides, I am convincing myself everyday this is not real as I'm so scared of mc again. I don't feel any obvious symptoms so really not in that headspace yet. How are you getting on?


----------



## fides

Aww, I truly hope this is your rainbow baby. Your news gives me hope.

Doing okay. Had a 63 day cycle - no kidding. Guess it was my turn for an extra long cycle? :haha:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Oh gosh, is this your cycles still messed up from the mc? I was on cd48ish when I got the positive so fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping my head in and excited to see some news - congrats Peanut!! Hoping this is a very sticky rainbow for you!! xx


----------



## Jill322

It gives me comfort reading all of your stories and to know I am not alone in this situation. I have had two early miscarriages in the past 2 years without ttc. We are now ttc, I am currenly 8dpo, and hoping we can conceive a healthy baby!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks @Poppiebug wow passed the half way mark now. How are you doing?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Jill322 said:


> It gives me comfort reading all of your stories and to know I am not alone in this situation. I have had two early miscarriages in the past 2 years without ttc. We are now ttc, I am currenly 8dpo, and hoping we can conceive a healthy baby!

Hey Jill, there is light at the end of the tunnel. So sorry to hear about your mc's in the past, no matter how early or late it happens it's always a sad time. How long have you been TTC for now?


----------



## Jill322

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Hey Jill, there is light at the end of the tunnel. So sorry to hear about your mc's in the past, no matter how early or late it happens it's always a sad time. How long have you been TTC for now?

This is only my 2nd month, but I’m still nervous. :|


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Aww of course you would be hun, fingers crossed for your bfp very soon x

Do you have any previous children?


----------



## Jill322

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Aww of course you would be hun, fingers crossed for your bfp very soon x
> 
> Do you have any previous children?

Nope, this will be out first.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Are you tracking your ovulation or just going with the flow? When i got married 8 years ago we decided to let nature take its course but after 2 years we decided to give it a proper go and it took about 2.5 years before I got my first bfp. It took 3 years for my second which I lost in January.. can't believe nearly a while year has passed since then x


----------



## Jill322

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Are you tracking your ovulation or just going with the flow? When i got married 8 years ago we decided to let nature take its course but after 2 years we decided to give it a proper go and it took about 2.5 years before I got my first bfp. It took 3 years for my second which I lost in January.. can't believe nearly a while year has passed since then x

Wow, I am so sorry to hear of your miscarriage. I am tracking my ovulation on Ovia and Flo. I thought about doing ovulation test as well, but its so overwhelming to me so I am going to stick with just the apps for a while and go from there.


----------



## Jill322

First day of missed period, too nervous to test. [-o&lt;


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Fingers crossed for a bfp


----------



## Jill322

W8tingforbaby said:


> Fingers crossed for a bfp

Thank you! I will let you know. <3


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@Jill322 good luck xxx


----------



## Jill322

Well ladies.... I think I just got my BFP. I’m so hoping little bean sticks.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Oh wow!!! Congratulations!!! What wonderful news! Hope the baby snuggles up xx


----------



## Jill322

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Oh wow!!! Congratulations!!! What wonderful news! Hope the baby snuggles up xx

Thank you so much! I am happy and terrified at the same time.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I know exactly how you feel. I'm a little over 6 weeks now and I'm still not believing it. I did a test today Just to make sure. I've got a scan booked for the 28th and I'm so nervous that Dr will tell me I've miscarried again! Apart from sore boobs I've not got any noticeable symptoms which is exactly how I felt when I was miscarrying


----------



## Jill322

PeanutWhereRU said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I'm a little over 6 weeks now and I'm still not believing it. I did a test today Just to make sure. I've got a scan booked for the 28th and I'm so nervous that Dr will tell me I've miscarried again! Apart from sore boobs I've not got any noticeable symptoms which is exactly how I felt when I was miscarrying

Praying your scan goes great. By scan do you mean ultrasound?


----------



## Jill322

Jill322 said:


> Praying your scan goes great. By scan do you mean ultrasound?

 I am probably going to wait a week to call the doctor, as my last two m/c (2years ago) happened in this week.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Jill322 said:


> Praying your scan goes great. By scan do you mean ultrasound?

Yeah I meant an ultrasound. I have made it past the last two times I have mc so fingers crossed


----------



## Jill322

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Yeah I meant an ultrasound. I have made it past the last two times I have mc so fingers crossed

Fingers crossed for you. Keep me updated.<3


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Aww yay congrats Jill!!! So exciting 
Peanut good luck with your scan next week!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Merry Christmas ladies. Hope you all are doing well. Any updates?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Merry Christmas @W8tingforbaby hope you are well, only 5 More weeks!!! 

I'm doing good, in the middle of week 7 and my u/s is on Friday. Fx for me it's good news x


----------



## W8tingforbaby

PeanutWhereRU said:


> Merry Christmas @W8tingforbaby hope you are well, only 5 More weeks!!!
> 
> I'm doing good, in the middle of week 7 and my u/s is on Friday. Fx for me it's good news x

That’s so exciting. Good luck!! I have my 36 week appointment that day also. Crazy how fast things go


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I just had my early scan today, baby is fine with a healthy heartbeat measuring at 7+1, 4 days behind what I thought I was but that date could change at my 12 week scan.


----------



## Jill322

PeanutWhereRU said:


> I just had my early scan today, baby is fine with a healthy heartbeat measuring at 7+1, 4 days behind what I thought I was but that date could change at my 12 week scan.

Yay, I am gald your scan went well.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Yay congrats peanut!! Great news


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats peanut. that's wonderful news!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Thanks ladies

@mrsmummy2 How are you getting on?


----------



## mrsmummy2

No news here. Baby making very much on the back burner. We have quite a few holiday plans next year, so maybe 2020 will be my year :-k
I've been focusing on getting fit and dropping the pounds.. so it can only help when we *finally *decide to actively try again!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Sounds like a plan @mrsmummy2 all in good time x


----------



## fides

congraulations on the wonderful scan, Peanut, I'm very happy for you.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@fides How are you girl?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

@W8tingforbaby eeekkk so close now!!!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

The countdown is definitely on lol. My doctor said she would be surprised if I didn’t have him by my next appointment (which is Friday) but looks like this little man wants to stay put lol. But holy pressure and pelvic pain. Hope u guys are all well!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi all, just to let you know I got my bfp yesterday! It all seems quite surreal!
Im only 4 weeks.. so early days. Incredibly nervous... more than I expected to be! Constantly going to the toilet to check for blood :blush:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats mrs!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks @W8tingforbaby !
Not long for you now :happydance:


----------



## W8tingforbaby

This little man has his own plans for me lol he is too comfy it seems to come out. Looks like Monday will be eviction day lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha aww! Thats so exciting!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Omg @mrsmummy2 I have just caught up with bnb. I'm away on holiday with little to no data!! Congratulations I'm so excited for you! Seems like the relax approach worked. Fx a sticky bean for you.

@W8tingforbaby ahhh you are so close now! Little man wants to cook some more lol

Afm so I am still away and have been travelling in the car on bumpy roads for the last week.. car journeys are about 3 hours per day. I'm worried my bean won't survive! I've not had any cramps or bleeding so hoping it's clinging on for dear life. I've still got some nausea so hoping that's an ok sign..I have my 12 week scan on Feb 4th so praying until then. Super nervous!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thankyou peanut! <3

Hope you're enjoying your trip! I'm sure your little bean is doing great all snuggled up! Roll on 12 week scan!!


----------



## Poppiebug

I'm so sorry I haven't been around in awhile to see how things are going. So lovely to see some bfp's in here!! Congrats!!! Fingers crossed for sticky little beans and happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks poppie! You're on the home stretch now! How exciting!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Omg ladies the emotions that came out today. Can’t believe my beautiful rainbow baby boy is here. He came 3:05 pm. 8 lbs 3 oz 20.5 in long. Thank you all for all your support and encouragement when I needed it most. I look forward to watching your journeys unfold.


----------



## Poppiebug

W8tingforbaby said:


> View attachment 1053437
> Omg ladies the emotions that came out today. Can’t believe my beautiful rainbow baby boy is here. He came 3:05 pm. 8 lbs 3 oz 20.5 in long. Thank you all for all your support and encouragement when I needed it most. I look forward to watching your journeys unfold.

Congratulations!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ohhh wow congratulations! He is just too adorable! <3


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Omg Mr Rainbow looks gorgeous! Congratulations momma, enjoy your journey xx


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hey ladies just checking to see how all of you are doing?
Poppie you are almost done, how are things going?
Mrs I hope first tri has been kind to you. 
Peanut how are things coming along?
Hope all is well!


----------



## mrsmummy2

W8tingforbaby said:


> Hey ladies just checking to see how all of you are doing?
> Poppie you are almost done, how are things going?
> Mrs I hope first tri has been kind to you.
> Peanut how are things coming along?
> Hope all is well!

Hello! I'm doing well thanks. Nausea has hit me like a ton of bricks again through week 10 and this week and insanely tired, but I'm not complaining! I'm ready for 2nd tri just to calm these nerves though!!! How are you doing with your new little one?


----------



## W8tingforbaby

mrsmummy2 said:


> Hello! I'm doing well thanks. Nausea has hit me like a ton of bricks again through week 10 and this week and insanely tired, but I'm not complaining! I'm ready for 2nd tri just to calm these nerves though!!! How are you doing with your new little one?

I’m doing great with him thanks for asking!! Feels great having him here that’s for sure. I’m so glad that things are going good with you and that the second tri is right around the corner!! Me and my crazy husband are already planning the next one (we might seriously be crazy lol) but for now we are enjoying our little rainbow man!


----------



## mrsmummy2

W8tingforbaby said:


> I’m doing great with him thanks for asking!! Feels great having him here that’s for sure. I’m so glad that things are going good with you and that the second tri is right around the corner!! Me and my crazy husband are already planning the next one (we might seriously be crazy lol) but for now we are enjoying our little rainbow man!

Thats so exciting! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone, just wanted to pop in and let you know that little boy #3 arrived on 14th March at 8:52pm, 7lb 5oz. We named him McCartney. 

All is well with us and we're settling into life as a family of 5! 

I haven't had a chance to catch up in here, I hope all is well with you ladies. 

x


----------



## mrsmummy2

aww thats lovely. Love the name! He was born on my birthday!

I'm 13 weeks now! Finding out the gender in 4 weeks. Time is flying, finally!


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Congrats poppie!!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Congratulations @Poppiebug such wonderful news. I can't believe I will be 20 weeks next week!!! Time flies after bfp it's unreal x


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Aww peanut yay congrats on almost being at the halfway point!! So happy for you


----------



## W8tingforbaby

Hope everyone is doing good here


----------



## mrsmummy2

W8tingforbaby said:


> Hope everyone is doing good here

I'm doing well thanks! 21 weeks now. This pregnancy is flying by. Finally able to relax now I can feel him move everyday.
Hope you're doing well


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

W8ting, how is the little man? You missing your sleep yet? Lol I'm heading to week 27 cant believe I will be in the last trimester next week! Time has flown and I'm trying to make the most of my DS before baby arrives. 

Mrs can't believe you are so far along as well time flies!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

PeanutWhereRU said:


> W8ting, how is the little man? You missing your sleep yet? Lol I'm heading to week 27 cant believe I will be in the last trimester next week! Time has flown and I'm trying to make the most of my DS before baby arrives.
> 
> Mrs can't believe you are so far along as well time flies!!

It really does fly!! Cant believe you're almost in 3rd tri. I feel like this pregnancy is only just starting to sink in! I can feel him move all the time now.. definitely makes it feel more real.


----------



## W8tingforbaby

I’m so excited for you ladies!! Can’t wait to see pics of the babies when they arrive!! I’m doing well, Jacob will be 4 months next Tuesday which I can’t believe lol definitely missing my sleep lol


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Omg W8ting!!! Congratulations on baby number 3!! Did you guys plan for another or is this a beautiful surprise? x


----------

